# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt 9



## Shellebell

Happy  and


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Ooooooo we've got a new page!! Gosh we chat so much haha ha

Will catch you all when iv finished work!!
Love to all xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies

sorry for not being around- its been hard with DH and all that. Clomid is ok- although having side effects of course!!! lol I'm taking evening primrose oil and my folic acid- hopefully gonna be ovulate in 9 days, I decided not to tell DH about the clomid, as we are still not good, but its not me its him. I dunno what is wrong with him, but i'm making all this effort and trying to tell him i love him every hour and be affectionate and I'm getting a cold reception and earlier on he said he doesn't see the point of being together!!!! I think hes depressed or something, cos he text me when he got to work apoligising and said he didn't know what was wrong with him, and he knew we would settle down again soon.

Oh well, i'm gonna just try and carry on being strong for him and my (hopefully) future baby and myself!!!

hope you're all ok

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hey,

Jane - sorry about the   being here.  

Jenna sorry you think she's on her way  

Mrs N - it does sound like DH is a little mixed up. I hope some counselling does help. Just stay strong and positive  

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I can't see you on this new thread!

Thanks to all of you for reassurance about my pains. The thing that worries me is they feel identical to my endo pains... My cut is definitely getting worse. Have an appt at docs for tomorrow. Also have a sensation of being sea sick which I've had since the op last week. I thought it was the codeine I was taking, but haven't had any for 3 days and it's still there. 

Floof x


----------



## jenna201

mrs normie hun, i am sorry things are bad with the other half at the moment, this ttc does put a lot of pressure on couples and eventually u do just snap but its how you deal with it, i think its really good of u to put aside the hurtful things he says to you and to be strong for him, he is obviously struggling with something, just need to find out what it is. hope things get better for you hun xx

floofy glad u got doctors tomorrow hun, hopefully he can put your mind at rest xx

AFM well no af has arrived yet, pains have all gone since this morning so i dunno whats going on, i know with my luck at the moment she is going to turn up the day of my holiday lol. Just hoping the clomid wont give me too many bad side effects whilst i am away but bf has already said he is happy he  gets a break from me on it this cycle and wont be there for me to take my mood swings and sleepless night out on lol


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MrsN.. so sorry you are having such a hard time with your fella! i do know it is hard for me, but its much harder for women. I do hope the counselling helps babes, is there anyway that you can have some quality time together and try to talk things through before hand? What is his reason for not knowing if he wants to be with you or not? Lots of   to you hunni xxx

Jenna.. ooo still no AF thats a good sign, when were you due on? Why dont you do another test babe and see.... im sure you will get a BFP  

Floofy.. awww hun, i got that sea sick feeling too but it was the Codeine that caused it and even when i didn't take it i felt the same because it was still in my system! I really hope you feel better soon!  

AFM.. im 2dpo feel absolutely fine. I dont feel any different as of yet, and im going to try and not be too quick to think im preg at every little thing it sends me crazy!! Just gonna go and cook my dinner and then sort out some holiday clothes, ooo im so excited go away a week tomorrow!! yippeeeee
 

Hello to everyone i have missed!!


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Hey ladies

Big     to MrsN, I really hope you can sort things out with your hubby. Try not to get too stressed about it, I'm sure things will work themselves out.

Jenna, I really hope you get your BFP      

vicnste - lucky you, going anywhere nice??

I've managed to lose 3.5lbs this week so I'm really pleased 

Love to everyone else


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Shellebelle - is the belly buddies board a weight lose support board? If so please can you explain how I request access as I've been trying all day & I'm starting to feel like a   now


----------



## Shellebell

You go into your profile, then on the left hand side there are the links to various actions. The last one in the list under Modify Profile is called Group Membership. When you click on this link it will bring up a form for you to fill in to request access to the Belly Buddy Board.


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girls thanks for the nice comments- he is now refusing counselling and says he doesn't wanna talk to anyone bout our problems- typical bloke!!! But i gone ahead and requested counselling for us both anyway at our clinic. I think that he always thought (when i found out bout the PCOS) I would never get pregnant, and now its a real chance, he is not willing to take the risk- I dunno, but i'm so depressed right now, it doesn't help with the clomid neither!!!!!

Thank girls- you've been great xxxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Thanks for everyone's support, I'll try and do personals tomorrow

Just wanted to wish Jacqui all the best for your wedding, I'm sure your excitement levels must be sky high. Have a ball, all your ff's will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## SuzieW

Morning everyone,

Mrs N - sorry things are still tough at home. Hopefuly couselling will help you understand each other better and work through it - good luck hon.

Sarliv - yes I've had cyclogest 3 times now and that does seem to fix the spotting: I find it weird because my progesterone levels were apparently very good, so I had a biopsy to see if there was an issue with my lining and the progesterone receptors, but that was fine too, so not sure what the cause of the spotting is but it does seem to be linked to progesterone somehow!

Flossy - well done on the weight loss - 3.5lbs is brilliant on any week but especially with Easter in the middle!!

Vic - where are you off to on hols? Will you test while you're away? At least it should Be a nice distraction from the 2ww

Jane - how are you getting on with the tamoxifen this cycle? Is that a hormone injection too?

Jenna - fingers crossed - it's not over til the   arrives!

Floofy - glad you've got a drs appointment: if your wound is infected they should give you some antibiotics which will clear it up in a couple of days

Amy - today's the day isn't it?! Good luck!!!

Hi birba, tonia, kylie and everyone else on here

Arm back with the consultant this morning for another scan and hopefully shot of hsg. Stressing a bit as if this cycle doesn't work (feel the   !) next cycle's going to be a nightmare as I'm away with work on critical dates (ie either when I need to see the consultant to get my injections or if I delay that using the cyclogest when BMS needs to happen) Don't want to take a cycle off but it's looking like I might have to   Blow me lots of bubbles for luck!

Xx


----------



## angel star

Feels like I've been away for ages but only a day  . Away at the moment but managed to sneak on before everyone else gets up.

Suzie, hope this cycle works so that you do not have all the additional stress next month  . I'll blow you some bubbles too  .

MrsNormie, hope things with your DH get sorted soon. It is difficult and a very up and down journey. 

Shellebell, I tried about a fortnight ago to join belly buddy board and haven't heard anything so maybe I'm not acceptable  .

FlossyTeacake, well done on losing 3.5lbs  .

Vic, stay positive and hopefully you will start another round of BFP (or anyone testing before you  ).

Jenna, don't you just hate it when our bodies trick us  . You sound so positive and I'm sure you will have your BFP soon.

Floofy, sorry you're still in pain. Hope the doctor helps today. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## tonia vel

Good morning all

Jacqui only 1 more day to stress on til ur big day tomorrow  hope it dont go to quick after all the time its taken to plan

floofy hope thing r ok soon and ur back to normal

flossy well done with the weight lose in still struggling at the moment

mrs Normie this ttc this can put so much strain on any marriage hope this nightmare is over for u soon

vic keeping my fingers crossed for u. u going away any where nice me and DH r off to Essex for our 2nd wedding anniversary sunday til Tuesday visiting some friends while we r there its a 4hr drive though

amy good luck with ur scan today bet u cant wait

jenna hope the witch stays away for u

susie hope thing go ok with the consultant today

hi to sarliv kylie birba and anyone else ive missed out

ive got nothing to report about me atm still on my 2ww but going to test on monday the day of our anniversary hope it will be the best pressie ever so keeping everything crossed


----------



## SarLiv

Suzie thats the same as me - my progesterone on tests was fine and my endometrial lining all normal but without cyclogest i spot alot - my cons said she thinks my levels rise and fall irratically. hope your appointment goes well

Jacqui enjoy your big day- fab day to get married on

hey to rest of you hope you all have a good day


----------



## birba

hi ladies!

just a quick one to say hello to everybody!

Mrs Normie very sorry you are going through this  

Jaqui enjoy your wedding what a glorious day to get married I wish mine had been like this 

jenna isn't that a good sign  how many DPO are you? xx

big hugh to everybody need to dash xxxxx


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

Hope everybody is as well as can be. 

I just got my 21 day blood test result which they said was 1.6 progesterone.  Is that good or bad or 

They didn't do the LSH one for some reason? x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies, wow what a beautiful day it is again!!  

Flossy.. well done on the weight loss babes thats brill. 

Mrs N.. i really feel for you hun! So is he stressed because he thinks you cant have kids? i hope you work things out babes xx

Jacqui.. good luck for your wedding, have a fantastic day!  

Suzie.. i think il test before i go away as by then i will be 10dpo and then if need be il test again while im away. GL at the hospital hun

Tonia.. oh GL for Monday hun and enjoy your hol in Essex!

Jenna.. has AF arrived yet? I hope not, GL hun xx

AFM.. i am now 3dpo and i have little cramps in tummy?? and feel ever so slightly sick? apart from that im fine! So glad its a nice long weekend again! Im only in work on Tuesday next week as im going to Turkey on Thursday and i cannot wait!! Imagine finding out im preg abroad, that would be brill and make my holiday!

Hey to anyone i have missed, speak to you all later xx


----------



## daredevilrl

I just worked out my result is absolute rubbish and had a cry.  Feel a bit better now.  

Has everybody given up alcohol and caffeine? x


----------



## Shellebell

Angel Star, sometimes we are so busy that you don't get a reply you just get the access. Can you check on this link please, if not I will chase for you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0


----------



## angel star

Shellebell, just checked the link and says not available or off limits to me  .


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies,

jacqui good luck for your wedding hun, i hope you have a fantastic day xx

daredevil, i am sorry your levels were so poor but i have been there many times, highest i ever got in 8 months was 5.7 untill they found the right combination for me and now i am over the 100's, you will get there hun, its just trial and error at the begining hunny but u WILL get there xxx

amy,birba and sarliv how are you girls? AMY  how did it go? want to hear all about it, been thinking of u all day xxx

vicnste, hope this 2ww is the one hun and i hope you have a lovely holiday, went to turkey last year and i loved it there, will keep everything crossed for you xx

tonia good luck for monday when u test, i wont be here to see the result but i pray its a BFP for u hun xx

AFM still no af but i did another pg test and was negative so i am def sure that af will arrive, just want her to hurry up as i am gonna be annoyed at being on whilst away and will now be taking my full dose of clomid whilst abroad and hope the side effects wont be any different.


----------



## Amy N

just a quick one from me, as a few of you are asking!!!!
Scan was perfect, one little heartbeat!!! 

Hope your all well!!!!

Amy xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi Ladies, 

How have you all been? Any baby news to report?! 

I decided to take a break from taking Clomid after our failed 1st attempt for baby number 2 just before Christmas last year. I've just finished my second cycle of Clomid (on Tuesday) so I'm waiting to (hopefully) ovulate. This time I've bought some ovulation strips, paper ones from a health shop on Ebay. 

I've never used them as I was always told they gave inaccurate readings for people with PCOS but a friend of mine who has PCOS used them and lucky for her fell pregnant naturally just before starting Clomid. So thought it was worth trying as guessed last time when/if I ovulated. 

I really don't hold out any hope for the 50mg working for me as it's half the amount I was on when I fell with Molly and I weigh more now. So I really just want to get them out of the way so I can get referred and have a higher dose of Clomid and the scans. Will also be ultra strict with my diet as I really do think this is a big factor in ttc. 

Anyway, I'll let you know how I get on but like I say, I really am not expecting anything to happen and that's not me being negative, just realistic.   

x


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Amy  that's lovely, so pleased everything went well. Look after yourself & the little one  

Angel good luck, hope everything works out for you


----------



## SuzieW

Yay Amy - so pleased for you!! 

Enjoy the wedding today ladies (especially jacqui!   )

Xxx


----------



## tonia vel

Good morning all

so quiet on here today bet ur all watching the royal wedding and waiting to see the dress hope ur all well

just a quick post to show u mystic megs says today-----"Tonia, I bring you GOOD news! Next Monday will be a lucky day for you. Wear something purple to make it happen." so will have to make sure of this and hope the good news will be a bfp


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies,

tonia, wow that looks so promising, i really hope that ur reading comes true hun, i wont be able to see till i get bk tho but i am keeping it all crossed for u x

angelmoon, hi hun, i have quite bad pcos and i use the clear blue digital ovulation sticks, i tried the cheap ones off ebay but just couldnt tell if pos or not and didnt fall pregnant whilst using them but i have fallen pregnant using the digi ovulation sticks which work in the same way so i dont see why they wont work for u, i also chart my temps so that i can see the temp shift after my pos ov stick to confirm ov has happened then go and get my progesterone bloods done 7 days after ov and it all matches so have proof it worked and i have fallen pregnant twice too so would def recommend it, good luck hun x

Amy so so pleased for u hun, well done  xxxxx

AFM af has just arrived thank god, now can start my clomid tomorrow and hope that this holiday helps me to be relaxed and that i get my sticky bfp in may. I am glad its started today as in a fair amount of pain which i never  normally suffer with but just putting it down to the fact it is my first proper period since jan so hope i am ok for tomorrow when i leave. gonna miss you all whilst i am away and hope i come bk to another bfp boom xx


----------



## birba

Jenna have a wonderful time off my lovely, you deserve it so much and it will do you a world of good  

Hello to everybody else! Hope you are enjoying the wedding!


----------



## llydanna

Hi all im new to this site, and was looking for some information please if anyone can help me please? ive found out recently ive got pcos, and been trying for baby for 5 years and not been able to catch, my geanacologist has started me on clomifene 50mg, am worried about the side affects and stuff r these tablets any good?? thank x


----------



## tonia vel

jacqui------- hope u had a fab day today and congrats on ur wedding day

jenna------ sorry the witch got to u fingers crossed for next month hope u have a nice relaxing break and come back feeling refreshed and ready for bms

llydanna------- i been on clomid for 3 cycles and didnt have no side affects i also didnt ovulate on 50mg the first 2 months but i did ovulate this month on 150mg 

amy----- glad the scan went fine yesterday bet u was so happy seeing the heartbeat


----------



## llydanna

tonia vel ------ thanks for that hun , i will try them and if nothing happens maybe i go back and see my geanacologist


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone, hope your all well, and had a nice day!!

Amy..thats great news i bet it made your day seeing baby and the heartbeat etc.. So happy for you!!

Did you all watch the wedding? I watched a bit i thought she looked beautiful! Now im going to sort all my hol clothes out with DB. Im feeling absolutely fine im now 4dpo and had no signs of anythin really but il keep you all posted! Iv got my blood test on Tuesday its being done on CD23 whe really it should have been CD21 but do c said it would be ok?

Speak to you all later   xx


----------



## angel star

Morning all. Hope you are enjoying your long weekend and only day 2 of 4  .

Vic, I watched the wedding and I thought Kate looked stunning and they look so happy and in love. I have had my bloods done a couple of days late if my peak+7 day falls on a weekend, it will be fine.

llydanna welcome to the thread. I hardly have any side effects except the hot flushes when on clomid. Hopefully you will not suffer too much with them and good luck  . You will get lots of support on here so stick around  .

Jenna, pleased AF has arrived for you so you can look forward to next month. I hope you have a lovely holiday and the break will do you good after the last few months sadness  .

Tonia, hope mystic meg doesn't let you down on Monday  .

AngelMoon, hello and you are another clomid success story giving us all hope. There has been a recent run of 3 BFP on here so has helped the positivity. I hope you have success soon. Why are you on a lower dose than you were last time? I also can empathise with the realism. Sometimes I feel I can come across as negative but I get to a certain point and feel I have to be realistic about my chances. But wishing you lots of luck and  .

Amy, thrilled for you. xx

daredevilrl, sorry about the progesterone result, but there are things that can be tried. Mine were 20, so I appreciate more than yours, but I have tried hCG injections and they increased to over 90 one month and consistently above 60 other months. Also cyclogest can also help so hopefully your doctor can advise further. In answer to your other question, I don't drink much at all and avoid it due to the medication I am on, as for caffeine switched to decaffeinated coffee before Christmas, avoid tea (just could not stomach decaff tea) and cola drinks but cannot give up chocolate so still have a caffeine intake from there. I am very sceptical that this makes a lot of difference and so frustrating when you see other women's lifestyles and they catch so easily. But for the meantime it makes me feel I'm doing something and I'm not too miserable . 

To all of you other lovely ladies have a lovely weekend and sending   your way. xx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi everyone

What an exciting day yesterday! Hope you all did something nice.

Jenna - have a lovely holiday, soak up some sunshine and we'll help you catch up when you get back!

Tonia - fingers crossed mystic meg knows her stuff   Have a great anniversary break in Essex 

Llydanna - welcome.  I had very few side effects on clomid: one month I had uncomfortable bloating for  the last few days of taking it and I also tended to get very moody for 1 day on about day 10 or 11, but that's pretty much it.  Some of the girls on here recommend taking it at night so as to minimise any side effects if you're worried

Daredevil - I have consciously cut down on alcohol, but must admit my discipline in that respect ebbs and flows over this long tic journey and ve not cut it out completely.  I generally don't have caffeine anyway as I'm prone to cystitis so avoid it wherever possible, although same as angel star, I don't apply the same rules to chocolate!

Angel star - have you tried Yorkshire decaf tea? It's much stronger than other decaf brands - it's the only one I buy!

Hi birba, vic, flossy, angelmoon, Amy, sarliv, jane, jacqui, mrs n, hoping...hope I remembered everyone, hi to you if not!

Afm cd14 today. Had last fsh injection on Thursday night and shot of hsg last night, so BMS is on!! I spoke to my consultant about my dates issue next cycle and he seemed to thing we could find a way around it so feeling better about that.  Would feel even better about it if didn't need to worry about tx next month


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone, Just a quickie,

Doc gave me anti biotics for my tummy wound that's infected and sore, and he also gave me some tablets to stop the motion sickness I've been getting. He was adamant it wasn't the codeine, and I suppose I've taken codeine loads of times and haven't felt like that. Just looked up the tablets though and they're antihistamines. You can't take them when ttc can you? Don't they dry up cm or something?    Watched the wedding yesterday with friends. Kate looked stunning. 

Amy - fab news on the scan  

Suzie - good luck with BMS.  

Vic - don't worry about it being a bit later. Shouldn't make that much difference. 

Jenna - enjoy your hols!  

Hi to everyone else. 
Floof x


----------



## SarLiv

hi girls

just a quick one to say hello and hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend

Suzie - good luck with the BMS

Jenna enjoy your hols

Vic - hope bloodtest shows good results

Tonia - hope mystic meg is right!

Angel Star and Angel Moon - i was the same and found i was very negative at times about whether i would ever see a BFP again and about my son ever having a sibling, even this month before i got this BFP i was convinced it would never ever happen and it was time to move on and was preparing myself for the worst.  its incredibly hard to have faith and i understand how you feel, its a terrible thing to go through and i am sending you LOTS of luck your BFP's come quickly.


----------



## AngelMoon

Evening ladies, 

Jenna - thanks for the tip    I'll see how I get on with the paper strips and if no luck then may get a few of the digital ovulation tests. I did a paper one last night and it came up negative but I knew I'd be testing way too early but as I don't ovulate it's so hard to tell when I possibly could   

Angelstar -    lovely to 'meet' you in the cyber sense of course   when I tried Clomid first time round I went through a part private hospital where they scanned me after taking Clomid and basically told me when was best to do the deed. This time I'm going through my GP and as they don't scan, you're basically left to get on with it alone, they are unable to offer a higher dosage than 50mg without being monitored. I'm definitely a success story with Molly and my mum took Clomid 30 odd years ago and had me and my twin sister! We also have a friend who had been trying for a number of years, neither had any known fertility problems they had just about given up when we told them how great Clomid had been for us and they tried it and worked 3rd time for them   so it definitely works. I hope it does for all the lovely ladies on this thread. 


Hi Susie  

Sarliv - HUGE congrats on your BFP   here's to a very healthy & happy 9 months! It's very difficult to stay positive and only those of us with fertility problems can understand.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning everyone!! Hope your all enjoying your nice long bank hol weekend

Im now 6dpo and have been having some slight weird feelings - feel nauseaus, dizzy, headaches and weird dreams? Was reading up online as they said vivid dreams was a possible side efect, so will have to see what happens?? 

Hope everyone else is ok, good luck for everyone testing in the next few days! I will come back on here later tonight and do some personals   xx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

back online after a few days taking the tamoxifen tablets again and not felt up to doing much.  However i did watch the wedding and thought Kate looked stunning, a real modern princess.  Jacqui - hope your big day went well.

how is everyone doing?

amy, SarLiv and Birba - hope bumps are doing well and that you are getting lots of rest

Jenna, enjoy your holiday 

vicnste - keeping everything crossed for you

Floof - have the new antibiotics started to take effect yet

Mrs N - hope things are a little easier - just bear with it, I'm up and down with the emotions and i'm just hoping that this month is better.

Suzie - how you doing?

hello to all the new ladies xxxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls... I can feel some BFPs just around the corner for a couple of you     

Vicnste - Thanks for the advice about how to take Clomid.  Just waiting for AF so I can get started.

Llydanna - You asked about PCOS.  There's a lady called JennyW who is on the ex-Clomid chat thread (in-between treatment).  You could PM her, she knows quite a bit about it, she was on Clomid but didn't have any success.  She has got her BFP now using a different drug.  Best of luck x

Sorry for lack of personals, but I'm hoping to get to know you all better as I start again on my Clomid journey xxx


----------



## Amy N

Afternoon ladies...

Just thought id pop in with a quick HELLO to you all.......

Im really wishing you all the luck in the world for some BFPs this month too!!!!......lets keep them coming!!!!!

Im doing really well thank you for asking, reached the 7 week mark today!!

Im off work for a week now, so hope the weather will stay nice, got a few things planned...chester races on friday. 

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls

hope you're all ok!!

jst a quick one from me, i wanted to let you know last night my friend brought her 7 month daughter round, and my DH was so good with her, he was playing aeroplanes with her and smiling away, and now states he would like a daughter more than he thought he would.....and tomorrow/tuesday is the start of fertile time!!! Yes!!!!!!

So glad i took the clomid, i think he's just frightened of the unknown but will be a great daddy 

I wanted to ask a couple of questions about clomid, my ovaries were hurting tablet days 3,4,5 and now they stopped is this a sign of OHSS or my ovaries just reacting to the drugs? How long does the mood swings/emotional side of things last for as I'm a wreck lol, and did any of you get less CM than usual and if so is there anything that can help you produce more, as i've never had that problem, but from yesterdays S i think i have got it  sorry for TMI 

hope you're all well girlies, sorry i've not been around but i'm trying not to think too much about my TX

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jay86xxx

Hello All, I am new to this and i am looking for a little help as to what to expect. I have just begun my first cycle of Clomid after taking norethisterone. I was just wondering could anyone tell me what to expect especially follicle tracking?!?! thanks xxx


----------



## SarLiv

Mrs N - i had that ovary pain too so i would not worry too much, first month i was fine mood wise - second month i was terrible!  they do say you get less cm on clomid but i took cough medicine (robutsin just the plain one with ingedient Gusteficene (spelt thats totally wrong but you will see it on the front of the bottle) that has ingredient to break down mucous and as a result gives you better CM!!  give it a whirl - it worked for me.

Vic - oooh this cycle sounds positive!!

Jay86 - i cannot help on the follicle tracking as i was not scanned or monitored on clomid - one tip we will all tell you though is to take the tablets at night so you sleep through lots of the symptoms.

Jane - good luck this cycle


hello to everyone else hope you are all ok


----------



## birba

hi ladies! Thought I'd pop in and say  

Mrs Normie pleased to see things with DH are getting better, hang in there hun xxx

Vic finger crossed hun this is your month!!! xxx

Jay86 welcome!  Follicle tracking is individual I didn't have it while on clomid but I know other ladies had scans so I'll leave the answer to the experts! 

Floffy how's the pain after op now hun? xxx

Hello to everybody else 

Seinding you lots of positive energy and a big hugh!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies!!! 

Just a quick one as im off out to see my nan and grandad! Glad you are all ok! Wasn't someone supposed to be testing today (cant remember who?) Good luck anyway xxx

AFM.. im fine, feeling great not got anymore side effects so will have to see what happens, im just positive thinking     Hope you all have a nice Monday, speak soon


----------



## MistyW

Well, it's a quick visit here for me.  AF didn't show and I did a test and got a BFP.

Hopefully, will get a chance to catch up with a few of you in the pregnancy threads very soon.

xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Misty - congratulations!  

Birba - thanks for asking. I'm doing ok. Just getting endo pains as normal now. Antibiotics are clearing up the infection. 

Vic -      for you! 

MrsNormie - glad to hear DH has come round!  

Suzie - good luck with the BMS!   

Jane - yes the antibiotics are working, thanks for asking. How are you? 

Hi to everyone else  

Floof x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Misty Congrats to u x

Birba, Amy saliva hope ur well x

Hey vic am liking the positivity Hun xx

Hello to anyone iv missed x

I finished last clomid tablet last night got headache and hot flushes, am trying to get bf to cut down drinking cola and switch to decaf coffee having some luck but he's addicted to cola I hate the stuff am worried that him drinking this rubbish will affect his sperm? 

Here's to lots of . Xx


----------



## SarLiv

Misty congratulations!!  

Vic - when will you be testing?

floofy glad you are ok

Poppy - i have no idea about cola - i would say google it but whenever i do that i regret it!!!

S xx


----------



## floofymad

Poppy - my acupuncturist used to say caffeine was bad cause it made the swimmers crazy. I've read it's not good, but it depends on how much he's having. You can also get caffeine free coke can't you?

Floof x


----------



## birba

misty congratulations! 

hope you are all well my lovelies xxx


----------



## angel star

Evening everyone. 

Misty, what a quick visit you had with us. Congratulations and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Poppy, it's so hard to get men to do anything  . I have been on and on at my DH about various things. I have had to accept he will have a drink at the weekends, he hardly eats any veg or fruit and drinks tea and coffee. He is supposed to be taking supplements too, but is blooming hopeless if I don't remind him and I just feel like a nag all the time. I am actually nagging him as I write. It's so infuriating but to be honest I am sceptical about some of it but suppose for those of us that do have problems ttc we have to what we can to try and optimise our chances. Anyway, after all that hope you have a positive outcome this cycle. 

Floofy, glad to hear you're on the mend.

Vicnste, glad you're keeping up the positivity.  

Jay86, hello. In answer to your question, I have had follicle tracking for my first cycle and some scans for subsequent cycles. They are internal scans and you will be told what day of your cycle to go on. This will be to assess how you are responding to the clomid and if you may need an adjusted dose for future cycles depending on the number and size of follicles.

MrsNormie, great that your DH seems to be feeling better about ttc again. Good luck for this cycle  .

Amy, have a great week off and get lots of rest.

AFM, nothing to report really. Still waiting to start the clomid but should be doing so in just over 2 weeks. I'm not supposed to try this month but just thought I might just give it a go, but am I being stupid given my miscarriage history? However, the likelihood of it happening is pretty remote so why not just enjoy myself 

To everyone else, hope you're doing ok. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

CONGRATULATIONS Misty !!!!  

Just a quick question from me..

I have 20miu tests here and im 7dpo now, when is the earliest do you think i can test?? I go on holiday in 3 days and i wanted to know if i was or wasnt before i go away? What do you all think?
xx


----------



## floofymad

Hmmm, I would have said 10DPO if you're lucky to show up, more likely 12DPO onwards. Can you take some with you VIc?

Floof c


----------



## Jane2011

Congrats Misty

Vic n Ste I'd wait till at least 12 dpo, it's hard when you test far too early and it comes up negative xxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Vic - i wouldn't bother testing til 10dpo at the earliest.

Hi to everyone else

I'm a bit confused.com - had my hcg shot on Friday night, so should have ov'd Sunday morning, but this morning, my temp wasn't high enough.  In fact it was the same as on Saturday morning which I didn't record as it was a little higher because of wedding drinks on Friday.  I also took first dose of cyclogest on sunday night, as instructed, so that alone should have made my temp rise.  So I thought maybe my thermometer was on the blip or low on battery as it was identical to the day before and another digi thermometer I have (with only 1 decimal place) measured my temp around where it normally is post rise, but dh tried bbt thermometer and got a different reading! So maybe the 2 thermometers are just calibrated differently. Ive never not ovulated or not had a temp shift. Are you still with me?! What do you reckon ladies?


----------



## Jane2011

Aargh, I'm wide awake with hot flushes from the tamoxifen and the alarm is set for 2 hours. Anyone got any tips on how to sleep when going hot and cold. I've moved to another room as kept waking DH up with tossing and turning

It's so annoying not being able to get back to sleep and I'll prob drop off half an hour before I'm due to get up. Grrrrrr


----------



## SuzieW

Ugh - there's nothing worse than not being able to sleep. Hope you got a few more zzzs Jane  

So this morning my temp was where I'd expect it to be on thermometer number 1 and higher still on thermometer number 2   I guess this month is just a slow riser and the thermometers must be calibrated differently as my consultant assures me that the hcg is very accurate at inducing ovulation in exactly 36 hours. Ho hum.

Hope you're all well and not too blue to be back at work.  Will do personals later xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies,

Just had my bloods done, they have said my results wont be back for about a week so will get them when i get back off my hols!! 
Felt a bit sick again this morning, but fine now. I have decided im going to do a test on Thursday when im 10dpo and i will also take some with me so i can test again!

Iv just found out my friend got engaged over the weekend, im so pleased for her!! How sweet! 

Speak to you all later, hope you are all ok? x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi everyone,

Sorry ive not been on here for a while. I was off over the Easter break. I was at home for most of it but couldn't get on the internet very often as our connection at home is rubbish and it keeps crashing out all the time, so frustrating  

I though I had lost you all but see this new thread. Wow you have been busy.

Im due to Ov at anytime so in the process of having lots of BMS. I thought I would try the every other day options this time around and also I have brought some lub called Coneception Plus, its a bit like Preseed to try. That should help the little  

My hospital appointment isnt until 27th May, seems so long away still.

Anyway I hope youa ll doing ok?

I will hopefully catchup with personnals tomorrow as work is a bit manic. Teach me for having a break!!!

Sending you all big  

Cxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Im still trying to do this blinking ticker thing but its still not having any of it. Its making me soooooo mad!!!     

And I used to work in IT. Scary   

Shelly. Which URL do I use. I have a choice of HTML, BBCode, Direct ImageURL, or EZcode.

Cxx


----------



## LovesChoc

YIPPPEEEEE I have done it yay.

Ive got my ticker!!

Thank god for that!!!

Cx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Ha ha ha Caroline you make me laugh!!


----------



## tonia vel

Hi everyone just a quick one chat later just to let u know i tested yesterday 2 days early but was a BFN was 2 days early though af is due tomorrow so if it dont happen will test on thursday    But keeeping my thoughs positive


----------



## jenna201

Hello ladies,

just a quick hello from spain.

Hope everyone is well and that we have some more bfp´s on the way.

tonia vel, sorry it was a bfn but u did test early, a couple of days can make all the difference, i will keep everything crossed that the neg turns to a pos for u xx

vicnste good luck with testing hunny, i hope u get a pos result

sarliv, amy and birba how are you ladies doing? Amy so glad ur going strong, not long till the safe point xx

Jane i would LOVE to know a good tip for the hot flushes at night, i suffer badly with them and they are so much worse over here, i think thats what makes me moody during the day as i have had broken sleep all night, hope they stop for you soon xx

poppy did u get my text hunny? hope ur doing ok?xxx

hope everyone else is doing ok, been lovely here, def think the break after all i have been thru this year is going to do me the world of good, only got 2 more clomid pills to take then its bms when i get home. hopefully it helps me get a sticky bean, speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi Caroline

Welcome back, hope you are well. How did you do your ticker? Xx


----------



## angel star

Morning everyone.

Jenna, pleased you are having a lovely break - sorry about the hot flushes, they're the pits. 

Tonia, sorry you got a BFN but maybe you've tested too early. 

Caroline, congratulations on the ticker   Good luck and lots of   for this cycle.

Vicnste, good luck for testing tomorrow  .

Jane, sorry you too are suffering with the hot flushes, they're definitely the worst side effect I get. 

Hi Jane, Floofy, Suzie, poppy, birba, Amy, Sarliv, Mistt, Jay, MrsMaguire, MrsNormie and all of you  . We need more BFP so let's hope this is going to be a bumper summer for us  .

AFM well roll on AF so I can get started with clomid again. In fertile time at the moment and threw caution to the wind last night even though doctor advised not to, so now have stress of what if - however, that in itself thinking like that is laughable  . I may get bloods done this month just so that I have some indication of what my body is up to.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! 

Im up bright and early as got so much running around and preparing to do before my hols tomorrow!!! yippeeeeee  
I will be back on here later on to do personals

I felt so sick yesterday but i never ended up throwing up, it was a awful feeling. Im not sure if its because im excited about going away or what?? Im trying to stay positive for testing tomorrow but its hard as im sooooo nervous!! But if i do get a BFN i will test again while im away.

Anyway off out now, hugs and kisses to all of you xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies, I hope you all fit and well?

Agel Star...Thank you. Did stress me out for a bit as I tried for ages to get a ticker but I couldn't work it out     Try not to stress im sure everything will be ok.

Jane2011... Thank you. How are you? If you click on my ticker it will take yout to a website where you can create one.

Jenna201...Hows the holiday going hun? You lucky devil. 

Tonia Vel...Don't give up hope. You may of tested to early. What test did you use?

Vic...OMG that sounds like it could be hun feeling sick like that. Im preying for ya  

Hi to all the over lovely ladies on here. hope you all doing ok. Sending you lots of   and   positive vibes.

Cxx


----------



## tonia vel

Good afternoon all

Did another test this morning hubby didnt want to wait til tomorrow still a BFN

Caroline---------------- im using the one step pregnancy tests 10 miu/ml  just going to see if the af turns up now

Vic---------------------- have a fab holiday and hope u get a bfp before u go or while ur there   

Jenna------------------hope ur having a fab time a break could be a good thing before the bms starts 


Hi to everyone else hard to keep up with u all


----------



## blondieleeds

Hello Ladies 

Can anyone offer me some advice.

I am on my first cycle of clomid 50mg and currently on cd 34, I havent ovulated yet according to all my tracking scans as their is no dominat follicle. 

Anyway last night I noticed that I had EWCM not a lot, so I did an OPK and there was a faint line. I will do another test tonight. But today I havent had any EWCM. Could this mean that ovulation is immenent or passed or could it just be hormones. 

Please help.

xx


----------



## tonia vel

hi blondie

u might of ovulated but u can do the opk at any time of day ive been told though between 10am and 6pm so i tend to rest at 10am 2pm and 6pm 3 times a day my lines was only faint wen i got 3 positive on the opk


----------



## SarLiv

Hi all

hope you are all ok

Tonia sorry about the BFNs 

Vic hope the sickness is a a good sign and you get that BFP 

angel star - you never know your action could indeed have done the trick and stranger things have happened - i would have done the same and tried too!

hi caroline good to see you back

jenna enjoy your holiday

Jane hope you are ok

Suzie hope you sorted the temps out - has it risen now?  i have so many times where i have tried to work my temps out! 

AFM not much to report and just wanted to stop by and see how you are all doing.  im trying to keep positive to hoping all will be well but could do with a fast forward button to 5wks time if anyone has one!


----------



## Dilee-99

hi all
just book marking x

 
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies,

Iv had a awful day of nausea today its been terrible, it has gone now. Fingers crossed its a good sign!!  

I will test in the morning and let you all know what it says, but i will only be 10dpo so might have to do another while im away.
Hope everyone is ok,   and   to you all 

Anyway bye for now, speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## SarLiv

woo hoo Vic hope its a BFP for you!!

Hi Dilly hope you are ok.


----------



## dmehanley

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum so I apologise if Im posting in the wrong place. 

I have been taking clomid for four months and last month I was given the hcg injection when I went for a scan which showed two very good follicles. However, I am now on cycle day 25 and I believe my period has started which is very unsual for me coz I normally have a 30-31 day cycle. I am really confused and don't know whats happening  . I feel so disappointed that this month hasn't worked for us and Im really getting down about it all.

Please could someone give me some advice, I would really be very grateful. 

Baby dust to you all.

Donna


----------



## SuzieW

Hi ladies,

Vic - so excited for you: let's hope this nausea is a good sign! Whatever happens you have your hol o look forward to

Jenna - hope you're having a lovely break

Caroline - loving the ticker!

Sarliv - glad you're doing well. If you find the fast forward button let us know!

Tonia - sorry about your bfn   wishing you lots of  for next cycle

Donna - welcome to the thread.  If your hcg shot induced ovulation earlier than it would normally have been, then it's likely that af will arrive sooner too.  If not, have a chat to your consultant about it as they may prescribe you some progesterone supplements to keep af at bay for long enough.  Lot of us on here use cyclogest.

Blondie - you might have ovulated, but reading cm isn't an exact science, so it may just be that it's not perfectly synchronised to ovulation for you.  Do you have pcos?  If so, that can also affect both your cm and opk results.  On an opk you need the line to be darker than the control line for it to be positive.  Best way to know or sure if you've ovulated is by monitoring bbt as a temperature shift is the only sure sign of ovulation having happened (because you need an empty follicle to produce the progesterone that causes a shift)

Floofy - how are you doing? Hope you're recovering well

Angel - if this month's meant to be, it'll be, so not worry about whether you should have held off BMS

Jane - hope you're getting some better sleep

Hi birba, Amy, flossy, mrs normie, poppy and anyone whos Bernard quiet for a while -   to you all

Afm temps have risen, firstly yesterday, then even higher today, so all is well on that front, although I'm wondering if, despite the hcg shot, I actually didn't ov until Monday rather than yesterday: has anyone had any curious experiences with temps when using hcg, or had experience of hcg not working it's magic? So on that basis I'm either 2dpo or 3dpo! Feeling normal, sore boobs, but that's nothing special and it's too early for symptoms anyway.  Focussing on keeping the   !  Yesterday I went out in my lunch break to visit a statue of a fertility goddess in the cathedral that's allegedly been successful in helping infertile women get pregnant - Feeling slightly daft, but will give anything a try!


----------



## SuzieW

Who's Bernard? It should have said been!


----------



## SarLiv

Suzie that bernard comment really made me chuckle   excellent that your temps are now up - wishing you so much luck for this cycle.

Donna - could it be an implantation bleed?  is it a full AF?  Suzie will knw more about HCG shots as i dont have a clue there!


----------



## Amy N

Good morning ladies.....

Just wanted tocome and say hello!! and wish *vicnste* all the luck in the world for a BFP today!!!!!!

Jenna- hope your having a great holiday!!

Suzie- all sounds good from the temp front!! good luck this cycle hunny!!

dmehanley- welcome hunny.....is it full AF or spotting?? it could be implantation bleeding....clomid does however does funny things to some peoples cycles. Id wait a few more days, and do a test anyway. good luck xx

Tonia- sorry about the BFN hunny 

XXX


----------



## tonia vel

Good Afternoon everyone

af is due today but aint come yet normally it happens over night and normally a small show while i wipe the day before (sorry tmi) 
but nothing yet so aint giving up hope yet think i need tyo change my ticker til the af starts


Vic good luck to testing hope its a bfp


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies how are we all today?

Tonia Vel....They should pick up whether you are or not by now. Have you tested again. Good sign that AF hasn't arrived. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

Sarliv...Thanks hun. Good to be back. How are you feeling?

Dilly 99...How are you?

Vic..I have anything crossed for you hun even my eyes which is making walking around quite difficult!!    

SuzieW...Thank you. Took me ages to figure out how to get it on my profile. It was so annoying      I think we are on the same cycle as im not due tto Ov until mon. Fingers crossed for you.

Donna...   and welcome to the thread. Such a great place to come and talk. The ladies on here are the best. I don't have that injection so I can't advise you on that im sorry.

Amy N...Hope your doing ok chick? 

Floof...Hope all is well with you?

To all the other ladies sending you a big hug.

Im in my fertile period. Got rumberlings going on in my Ov's. No EWCM as yet but testing and having   every other day at the mo and using conception plus. Might help the   along their way a bit.

Not taking anything at the mo so it is down to good ole Mother Nature. Due back at the hospital on the 27th so not to much longer to wait.

Cxx


----------



## tonia vel

I did another test earlier but still nothing on there if AF dont come tomorrow might buy a different test as im normal smack on 24 day cycle and aint been late either since taking the clomid DH is getting his hope up to much now phoning every hr to see if the AF has arrived

Caroline--------- hope everything works out for u and a bfp in 2 weeks time fingers crossed for u keep using the conceive plus and opk

Vic---------- hope u get ur bfp too

floofy----------hope ur starting to feel better now

Jenna ----------hope ur having a nice relaxing holiday before the bms starts

Donna -------welcome 

Jacqui--------hope u had a fab wedding day

hope Amy sarliv and birba r doing well 

sorry if i missed anyone out


----------



## angel star

Quiet on here today   (well so far). 

Vicnste - have you tested yet? 

Tonia - hope AF stays away and it is just your hCG levels just starting slowly.

Caroline - keep on enjoying the  . Hoping by the 27th you will have the best surprise 

Suzie - love that you went to visit the statue  - you can put it down to that if you get lucky this month  

Dilly - hope you're doing ok, are you rejoining us?

To everyone else, hope you're alright and Friday tomorrow - yippee. But not looking forward to weekend rain, however suppose I can't complain as April was beautiful.


----------



## floofymad

Ugh, just typed a long reply and lost it! 

Sorry not been on much, not feeling very well really. Had horrendous endo pains for the last 2 days, a splitting headache, have been burning up and am mega stressed at work.   showed her face today, so hopefully pains will ease off now. 

Hi to everyone    Vic - good luck with the testing.    

Floof x


----------



## SuzieW

Sorry you feel so poo floofy.  I hope AF clears it all out for you xx


----------



## angel star

Floofy, sorry you have had such a rough few days. I hope, like you said, the pains will ease now AF has arrived and you can relax over the weekend  .


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies how are we all doing today? Friday woop woop. Its going to be a hot one here today. I think its going to reach 21oc. Lovely!!!

Floof...Sorry that you are feeling awful at the mo. Hopefully it will start to ease off now that AF has arrived.

Angel Star...Thanks  hun. Im   so hard at the mo that we have done it this time.

Tonia Vel...Thank you. Im trying to stay   about it. I do hope wew have done it this time. That is very strange then. How many days late are you now? Fingers crossed for you hun. Hope that you are  

SuzieW...How are you hun?

To all the other ladies that I have miss. Sending you all a big  

Cx


----------



## tonia vel

i was due to have my af yesterday and normal i have a small show the day before but nothing yet did another test yesterday but still neg i aint going to do one today will see if the af turns up over the weekend if now will test again monday but i just got the feeling the witch will come and get me but im trying to keep positive anyway dh is getting to exited so hes going to feel horrible if the witch does come trying my best to eat really healthy and still trying to lose weight so got a nice saucepan of fresh veg cooking for my food for the next 2 days as i eat loads of rubbish over the weekend so have to be good before i go away again on the 21st to santa susanna costa brava cos we r all inclusive but no alcohol for me just to stay on the safe side


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Hey ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry I haven't been on for a while, I've been feeling pretty crap for the past week & have been finding everything really difficult to cope with. 

I constantly feel like I'm going to burst into tears & I'm really stressed. It all seems to be getting on top me at the moment. Every where I look I'm seeing pregnant ladies or babies! I really want to get started on the clomid but can't until July as I have to lose weight but being stressed & so hormonal isn't helping with the weight loss.

I'm really sorry to moan & write such a selfish post but I don't know anyone else going through this who I can talk too.

Love to you all & good luck to anyone testing soon x x x x x


----------



## angel star

FlossyTeacake     . You're not being selfish at all and I'm glad that you can post and share how you feel with all of us. It is so hard this journey and I really have no answers for you. All of us cope in different ways. Some days we feel we are doing alright, then something happens and we get knocked back and all the painful feelings emerge again. I used to feel like you a lot TTC number 1. I suppose just try and get through one day at a time. If you feel like it maybe try some relaxation. I have just started using a CD to listen to and there are ideas on the complimentary therapy thread. 

July will soon be here, I have had a three month break and it has not been too bad. Just think only 2 more cycles. Seeing pregnant ladies and babies everywhere doesn't help, but hopefully it will be you and all of us very soon. By the way I try to console myself with the thought that the ladies I see may have indeed had problems like us and that does help somewhat - (obviously not for those that we know)  . 

Don't be hard on yourself and just come and let all your feelings out here.xx


----------



## tonia vel

Hi flossy
I agree with angel we all go though it ive been ttc for 3 yrs and in this time ive had 2 nieces and 3 nephews and a grandson  i was gutted big time and now me nephews gf is pg they r into everything and aint going to be good parents poor baby.  I feel the way u do wen seeing others pregnant was visiting friends in essex over the weekend and went to this animal place were a mother was calling her child he was about 4ish a F**k loser  my hubby and i just looked at each other and the i looked at my friend thinking did we hear right my hubby just wanted to go on to this woman and give a piece of his mind it just does my head in on ** when parents moan about there kids i just want to say to them be in my shoes as we want a child so bad but nobody know wot my hubby and i r going though or that we been ttc for 3 yrs so u aint alone and this is wot we r all here for


----------



## SuzieW

Flossy - we all have times like that, which is why this forum is so great as we can share our woes and when we're feeling brighter we can pick the ones who are down up.  No one minds on here - we're here to support each other xx


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Thank you so so much girls, the hugs really helped & put a smile on my face. It's amazing how much better you feel when you let it all out.

Angel - you're right what you say about pregnant people, you don't know what they've been through to get there & my hubby always says that the pregnant ones are easy to spot but you can never spot the ones having trouble conceiving. I'm always surprised by how many people actually do have trouble.

I was on the verge of reaching for the wine & chocolate tonight but you've saved me! 

Thanks ladies, love you all


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girlies,

sorry i've not been around but my DH grandfather passed away yesterday- so our month is over really, which is fine because i know the hurt of losing a grandparent 

hope you're ok xxx


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Sorry to hear that MrsN, hope you are both ok


----------



## birba

Hi my lovelies sorry not been around much tried to read and catch up with you as you are all in my toughts. So just wanted to say hi really and see how you all were 
Hope we get some more bfp soon you all deserve it so Mich
With love B.
Xxx


----------



## angel star

Gosh it's quiet on here. Hope you're all ok? I know some of you are on holiday, so hope you're having a lovely time  .

MrsNormie, sorry about your DH grandfather passing away.

Birba, really hope we'll all be leaving this thread for a good reason.

 and   to all. xx


----------



## tonia vel

Girls cant believe its so quiet on here with everyone on there holidays and  with birba amy and sarliv not on this thread  much

mrs normie--- sorry to hear about ur lose thinking of u all

Jenna-----hope u had a fab holiday and all ready for bms

flossy ------- hope ur feeling better and ur not alone

floffy--------- hope ur feeling more urself soon

and good luck to everyone who is due to test or having bms

just thought i would let u know were i am im 2 days late on my 24 day cycle but did a few different pg tests but all negative having bad cramps and pains in my sides so not sure wot theses r cos i dont normally suffer with period pains so im at a total loss by not knowing wot is going on inside


----------



## Butterfly83

Hi am new to clomid just taken my first cycle of it and now in the 2 ww! Nurse said I def ovulated and am going for bloods on tuesday to confirm. Just wondering what are the clomid chances of success, actually getting pregnant not just ovulating! I'm 27 dh 34 diagnosed with PCOS hubby fine


----------



## Jane2011

Hi Ladies

Well I've been so busy over the last week, trying to keep myself busy rather than thinking about getting pregnant all the time. My body however has been so bloated that I can't even try and breathe in as it's swollen like I'm 8 months gone. 

How is everyone getting on? I've had my second acupunture session to help aid the treatment. So far so good, its helped me to relax and I'll give it a go for the next few weeks. However, if I continue to have a weekly session i'll need to get a second mortgage out to pay for it

Enjoy the rest of the weekend xx


----------



## SarLiv

hey girls

i may not be posting much as i dont have much to report but i am checking in on you each day and wishing you well.

tonia sorry about the BFN's is so hard when you are late and you have to go through the process of testing.  is it a good thing that clomid has given you a longer cycle though?

Butterfly - welcome to the board you will find the ladies are all lovely and hugely supportive.  i did not have PCOS so i cant help on that one but i am sure clomid will help you. Good Luck

jane - sorry you are feeling so bloated that sucks  - hope the accupunture sorts is out

Mrs N - sorry about your husbands grandfather

Angel - not long for you to start clomid again!!

Hugs to everyone else - looking forward to hearing some good news soon from you all!

S xx


----------



## Galadriel

Hi can I join you ladies?
Starting clomid again next cycle as part of Naprotechnology - (Hi angelstar!)
Had 3 cycles in Oct, Nov, Dec last year, the last one worked but we lost the baby to trisomy 21 in March.
We have a 1 in 100 risk of recurrence which is scary but just keeping everything crossed.


----------



## tonia vel

Just a quick message to let u all know i finally got my BFP today 3 days after the af was due


----------



## angel star

Tonia . Congratulations on your BFP - that was a short stay with us . All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months. No doubt your DH is ecstatic - enjoy. xx

Hi Galadriel, you don't need to ask, of course you can join us. Would be good as so many are leaving, for good reasons of course as there has been a run of BFP. I hope you are recovering from your loss, it must be so difficult to get so far, but time is a great healer though you will never forget . I hope it won't be long until you get another BFP. Good to have another napro person on here.

SarLiv, no not long now. I'm hoping AF is going to show in the next week to 10 days and then I can get started. The last couple of months have dragged at times but the end is in sight now.

AFM just hoping that all the extra vitamins and supplements will work as between me and DH we're rattling. I don't know if any of you are taking anything but I was recommended a good thread on here called Angelbumps' fertility protocol http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0. I'm not taking all of it and have been selective and also finances do come into it and also what your particular issue/ issues might be. Just thought I would share as for some of us that are taking longer to get a BFP might be worth a shot . I hope we can soon start our own BFP clomid thread, getting desperate now as only six months until I think we will give up our ttc journey.

      and  to all of us who need it. xx


----------



## Jane2011

Tonia

Big congrats, have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi ladies

Looks like the site was down yesterday afternoon a  glad it's working again!

Tonia - wow! Fantastic news!! It just goes to show that it ain't over til the witch shows! Wishing you a healthy 9 months, and hoping you're the first of many May BFPs  

Birba - good luck for Wednesday. How are you feeling?

Jane - sorry you're so bloated again. I had acupuncture every week for about 3 months last year but it was putting such a hole in my bank account I had to stop - it was all the herbs that cost a fortune rather than the treatment itself.  Hope it's successful for you.

Mrs n - sounds like you're having a rough time all round at the moment.  Hope things pick up for you soon  

Angel - you're right that there won't be many of us left with all these bfps were seeing! Hope the vitamins help you get yours x

Jenna - are you back? How was your hol?

Vic - guess you're on hol now - did you test? Hope the nausea was a good sign!

Welcome galadriel and butterfly. Butterfly - sorry I don't have any success figures, but if this thread is anything to go by, they look pretty good!

Hi sarliv, Caroline, flossy, floofy, Amy, poppy and everyone who's not posted for a bit

Afm currently 7dpo (going by the later possible date). Majorly sore boobs for the past week, but I think because that started  so early, it's probably more to do with the drugs rather than an indication of anything.  Had some light cramping and indigestion yesterday, but that might just be coz I ate too much   Keeping a   attitude this month, so hope it pays off otherwise I'll have a long way to fall in about a weeks time!   to you all xx


----------



## poppy 29

Heyeveryone

Congrats tonia vel u must be over the moon x

X


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies hope you are all well. 

Just quickly popping on so will read all the posts at lunchtime. 

I am on CD34 and still no period?  Have people found that when first on Clomid it may not have bought on a period and need tablets to induce one? My normal cycle is usually one period every 6 months! x


----------



## daredevilrl

Sorry forgot to say also have egg white CM on Friday!  Thats a bit late isn't it? I just dont understand it all? My body isn't doing the right things at all.  Its all backwards!  x


----------



## tonia vel

Good morning everyone 

thanks for the congrats and the support we have recieved on here we r so exited only people on ff knows we finally did it after 3 yrs ttc we going to keep it quiet for the next 10 weeks make sure everything is ok so will have to keep my exitment behind closed doors ive been very tearful since yesterday just aint sinking in and all it took was 150mg of clomid to ovulate cos i didnt ovulate on 50mg the first 2 cycles keeping my fingers crossed for u all so we can go the the journey together got my first scan 2nd june.

daredevil------- i had short cycles of 24 days hope the af comes for u soon we all feel our bodies aint workinbg as it should be

Birba------good luck for wednesday 

jenna-------- hope u had a fab holiday now its down to bms lets get some more positives this month

vic-------- hope u also get a bfp we can go though our journey together

Galadriel and butterfly----welcome to the thread

suzie ------keeping everything crossed for u

angel ------wen do u start clomid now

jane-----hope ur feeling better today

hi to everyone ive missed out cant keep up with everyone sorry


----------



## birba

Tonia congratulations!!! Good luck honey if you need anything ask away! xxx

Suzie thanks for asking I'm well albeit a bit nervous, my scan has been moved forward to tomorrow (day of our first wedding anniversary) for no apparent reason, just received a letter from the hospital. So I am hoping it's going to be a good sign!

A big hugh to you all, I am always reading your posts


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Hello my lovelies, hope you all had a nice weekend.

Tonia - WOW congratulations to you both, it's lovely getting news of BFPs   hope the next 9 months are happy for you x x 

Butterfly & Galadriel - welcome, you'll find everyone here really lovely & helpful  

Angel - thanks for the thread, will look at that later & I've got everything crossed that you get that BFP soon so you don't have to give up    

Suzie - Fingers crossed for you,  you never know!   

Daredevil - I haven't started taking clomid yet so I can't be of much help but I'm sure someone on here will. Good luck with it  

Hello to everyone else 

Flossy x x


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Good luck tomorrow Birba, let us know how you get on


----------



## SarLiv

woo hoo Tonia - well done thats fantastic news!!  really pleased for you.

Suzie looks like you might be next for testing so good luck to you!!


----------



## daredevilrl

Congrats to the ladies with BFP. 

Hope everybody's cycles are going well and we get some more BFPs soon. 

Sorry I dont join the conversations much but I dont have a computer at home so miss a lot of it. 

I am so confused with what is happening to me.  Took 100 mg Clomid on 7 April, got a progesterone 21 day level of a rubbish 1.6 and am now on CD34 and still no AF!?

I can't start my next Clomid unless I get an AF?  Don't know what to do?  x


----------



## angel star

daredevilrl, I think you need some  . 

It can be so confusing what is happening at times. If I were you call the doctor who prescribed the clomid and  ask for some advice. It's no good doctors giving us clomid without providing the follow up support - I have nothing but praise for my clinic but I know not everyone is so lucky. 

It may be that on day 21 your progesterone was so low as you had not ovulated. But you said that you had EWCM on Friday so it could be you are around ovulation now or it has just happened. Can you get your levels checked again? My clinic's protocol is peak +7 bloods, so 7 days after the last day of peak type mucus. Mine has been on day 21 for the last few cycles and was day 19 this cycle so have my bloods on day 27 and day 25. When I take clomid it does bring it forward to about day 14 so bloods would be on day 21. If you cannot have bloods done again this week then it may be worth noting when AF starts how many days it arrives from Friday (but let's hope it doesn't  ).

I hope that helps a bit. 

Take care of yourself and just join us when you can, don't worry about having to keep up with the conversation.


----------



## SuzieW

Arghh so grumpy today!! Everything getting me down   

These drugs don't half mess with your hormones  

Hope you've all had a better day!


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girlies!!! you all talk so quickly!!!

I'm having a right bad day- i'm CD 16 and OV is taking its time!!! and to top it off, i can't have BMS atm, as me n DH on opposite shifts!!! the last time i had BMS was CD 14, won't see him till CD 19 grrrrrrrr

these tablets are  making my moods awful!!! today i have just felt empty inside and every little thing that has gone wrong in the world and in my life is bugging me, my mum practically gave me a counselling session earlier!!!! lol what we do for a baby aye!!!


P.s. Congrats tonia!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Good morning everyone.

MrsNormie, sorry you had a bad day yesterday. Clomid can make some of us a wee bit emotional. I don't tend to be any worse than usual  . The additional stress of trying to time BMS when you both work shifts and opposites must be difficult. Hopefully you can make up for it when you finish the opposites. If you were CD16 yesterday and not ovulated it won't be too late to give it a good try. I hope today is better for you  .

Suzie,   sounds like you had a hard day yesterday too. I hope today is better for you. xx

Birba, good luck for today  .

Butterfly83, sorry I never said hello to you yesterday  . Welcome to this thread and I hope you get loads of support. x

To daredevilrl, tonia, Flossy, poppy, floofy, jane, caroline, jenna, vicnste, Sarliv, Galadriel, Amy, Dilly, MrsMaguire and anyone else I may have forgotten hello and hope you're doing ok  .

AFM, just waiting for AF to appear in the next week or so and then the clomid starts and   a BFP, but I'm terrified of becoming pregnant now too - does anyone understand that?


----------



## Galadriel

I am cd3 today. We were going to wait until next cycle but does anyone know a reason why we shouldn't take the clomid this cycle?
I've had 2 af since I had surgical management for our t21 angel. Had a cyst so had one cycle of the pill which worked so the cyst has gone. 
My Dr suggested a rest cycle with just cyclogest this month but I really want to get on with it.
Not sure why she didn't want us to try this month.

Angelstar- I am so scared of pg because we have a 1 in 100 chance of t21 again- don't think I could bear to go through that again. More scared of never having our baby though.

Babydust to all xx


----------



## angel star

Galadriel, if I were you I'd call or email clinic today as it's usual day for Dr to be in. I would have thought it was perhaps to do with giving your ovaries a break after the cyst although it's gone. But if you explain you are desperate then she may say it ok to take the clomid. I wouldn't take it without talking it through first. I know I questioned why I could not take it this month and got an answer that made sense. 

It's awful when we feel like we do about having a baby. I can't bear the thought of another miscarriage but then I can't bear the thought of DS being on his own either. I suppose we just have to try and be positive but it can be hard for all of us when we face so many obstacles.


----------



## jenna201

Hello everyone!!!

i have been trying to get on and read my posts for 3 blimmin days, kept saying server was under stress.Felt so lost without u all for the last week lol.

Tonia oh my god hunny congratulations!! i am thrilled for u, welldone hun.howu feeling? xx

suzie wishing you lots of luck hunny for test date, symptoms sound promising so gonna keep everything crossed for u hun xx

Angel how u doing sweat pea? not long now till u can start clomid?! is there a reason ur going to quit in 6 months? i know its hard but u done it once and i am sure u can do it again hun.i take vitamins too and i put them down to my prenancy's as only happened when i was on them.xx

birba wishing you lots of luck hun and hope today went perfectly for u,please let us know how u got on xx

sarliv how are u doing hun? hope everything is going ok?xx

hey poppy sweetie have u had a pos ov stick? text u earlier but guess u must be at work, hope ur ok xxx

hello to everyone else i have missed, hope your all doing ok

AFM i had a brilliant holiday thanks for all those that asked, def more relaxed and have a good feeling about this month.I am due to ovulate anyday now, i did a test todday but the blimmin thing didnt work, just kept flashing so dont know if was pos or not so will have bms again tonight just to be sure and then see what my temps say and then test again tomorrow if i need to.Been suffering terribly with hot flushes day and night and had terrible headaches the last few days so hope they stop fairly soon.Hope everyone is doing ok and missed u all lots over my holiday, felt lost without u all lol xxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Welcome back Jenna!  glad you had a lovely holiday and have come back nice and relaxed - i think this will be your lucky month.  the headaches and hot flushes suck dont they - hope they go soon and how annoying about your OPK.  why do they not work on the one day you need them!!

AFM i am good thanks for asking, very busy at work and just waiting for an early scan on Saturday and hoping it will be ok.


----------



## jenna201

hey sarliv hunny,

glad your doing ok, regarding the opk i know lol typical the thing decides to throw a wobbly and refuse to work the day thats is most important lol, normally i would be furious but i am so relaxed and happy at the moment not gonna let nothing get me down.
As for your scan on saturday i am sure all will go perfectly well hun, have u started getting any symptoms yet? Just keep thinking positive as u have no reason yet to think there is a problem which i know is easier said than done xxx


----------



## angel star

Hi Jenna,
So pleased you had a great holiday.   this is your month and sending you lots of  . It's great you are feeling so relaxed and you're always so positive so it's got to be a sticky this month. The hot flushes are the pits. I haven't had the joy of them for 3 months but will soon resume the tossing and turning and throwing the duvet on and off at night  . We missed you too and it has been quite quiet for this thread as of late.

You asked if there was a reason why I might quit in 6 months. Well .... I just cannot keep on this tread mill for ever and I feel I neglect DS sometimes longing for another one and he deserves better. I only have another 7 cycles of clomid I can take until my 12 cycles are used up. If we don't manage a pregnancy or to keep one then I will be devastated but we will consider adoption. It's a tough one as when it comes to December I may feel differently but I also need to be pragmatic and age is not on my side (well on the egg side) as I'm 36 this year. I also need to get rid of these awful feelings of jealousy I have about other women getting pregnant so easily and once I have made the decision to quit I think (ha ha  ) I will feel more at peace with myself. Does that make sense?


----------



## Amy N

Just a quick one to say congrats to tonia!!!!!!!!

Jenna- glad you had a nice holiday hunny!!! this will be the lucky month!!!!!

Big helloos and hugs to al the other clomid ladies!!!!! 

amy xx


----------



## jenna201

angel,

thanks hunny, i see your point as to why u want to do ur last cycles and then try a different route, it is a very hard journey and i am sure you are not neglecting your son in any way, you are not only wanting a baby for you and DH but also for him to have a sibling too which is perfectly normal. I really pray that u do fall pregnant and that this break u have had off has given your body a chance to heal and ready to fight another round and hopefully win and that it will also be a sticky one for you, you have done it once and you CAN do it again, i have every bone in my body crossed for you, you have been through so much and your still here trying which is so brave and you should be really proud of yourself.These drugs mess with our heads and the side effects are terrible and even tho u may think it is effecting your little one he is too young to understand at the moment and when he is older he will really proud and happy that his mum tried all she could to conceive a brother/sister for him.
As for the feeling jealous over other women being pregnant and doing it at the drop of a hat i think thats just natural and we all do it hun and i dont think we will ever change, life throws a lot of crap our way but i know we will all make the best mums in the world becuase we have wanted and tried so long for this xx


----------



## jay86xxx

Hello all, 
Reading about all the recent BFP's makes me feel really positive. Congratulations to you all! 
I'm feeling really confused at the minute going for folllicle tracking on Friday then going for bloods on day 21,23, and 25  to try to track if I have ovulated. (which is a nightmare for work as I have to have bloods done at the clinic which closes at 4 and i teach in a school 45 minutes away!)
I'm also not sure when I should start taking the next round of clomid as my AF are very irregular!I'm not sure if I should take norethisterone again to bring on AF or not?!?!? and if so when?
This is also causing me issues as I have no idea when to do test as I have no idea when my AF should arrive?!?!? 
I'm hoping to speak to the nurse when I go for bloods to see if she can answer some of these questions! Just trying to not get to stressed over it as that doesn't help anything! 
Sorry for venting but just have no-one else to talk too my DH tries his best to reassure but he is just as clueless as I am and I know he worries about it all too 

Babydust to you all


----------



## tonia vel

thanks everyone for the congrats  

we still cant believe it outselves yet after 3 yrs ttc and the first time i ovulated on clomid it happened mind u i did lay in bed for half hour with my bum propt up on 3 pillows (sorry tmi but might help others) having our first scan 2nd june but im having cramp feeling in my stomach but the last 2 days been carrying boxes up stairs cos we having a new kitchen tomorrow yippeeee more cupboard space for me to fill and less clutter on the worktops.

jenna-------glad u had a fab holiday and feel all relaxed for ur bms keeping everything crossed for u

Jay----- i didnt ovulate on cycle 1 and 2 of 50mg of clomid took 150 the 3rd cycle ovulated and now pg

hi to everyone else and come on girls whos coming to join me with the bfp for may


----------



## poppy 29

Hey
Hope everyone is well x

Tonia u deserve it hun x


----------



## Jane2011

Tonia

No more box carrying, the only thing you need to be carrying is this precious baby so please be careful

Jenna, glad you had a good time, we can be cycle buddies again. 

Stressed that the site was under high stress. Don't realise how much ff is a lifeline until we can use it

Have had my 3rd acupuncture session tonight which was lovely. 

Hello to all you lovely ladies, I'm on day 14 so due to ovulate later this week. Not sure how successful BMS will be as DH has a stag do Thursday /fri followed by wembley at the wkend. I have joked that this will be a miracle as I'm sure any sperm will be just going round in circles due to alcohol. 

Think after this cycle of tamoxifen may have a break for a couple of months. Mentally and physically the strain is taking it's toll on me. Plus the medication is causing me and DH to squabble over daft things.  Am hoping that a break may do us the world of good when I'm not a miserable cow!
Xxx


----------



## tonia vel

jane -----I know dh wasnt happy  he told me to wait til he gets home from work to move the boxes but i have to remember i have to look after bud but i keep forgetting and thinking i can carry on as normal but it just aint sinking in yet

hope all goes well with the bms and more of u can join me on my journey

poppy----- thanks


----------



## birba

hello to my favourite ladies!

Thanks for your support, the scan went great and we saw 1 strong heartbeat and we are very happy 

I hope you are all well and full of energy and positivity for a new round a BFP!

Big hugh to you all 

love and baby dust
B


----------



## Jane2011

Birba, that's wonderful news glad it went well xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies, Hope you all ok?

Sorry not been around. Im on a course all week in london. Got exams on Thursday and friday so studying hard. Don't get much access to computer which is a bummer. 

So many posts to catchup with when I get back on Monday. Have missed you guys.

Im in the dreaded 2WW now!!!! Goes so slowely.

Sending you all loads of big  and loads of 

Cx

PS a big congrats to Tonia Vel. So please fro you hun xx


----------



## Maverick28

Hi All

I joined this site a while ago but havent been on for ages, i used to mainly be a silent stalker. 

I have been TTC for nearly 5 years, have hypothyroidism, pcos. i saw my fs in april and after losing 4 stone she has prescribed me clomid! 

I am on cd2 today and pop the first pill tonight. i am on 50mg for day 2-6. soooo exciting but scared too! looking forward to chatting to you all.

congrats to all the bfp's and good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww xxx


----------



## angel star

Birba, fantastic news on your scan, it's really lovely  .

Welcome Maverick28 to the thread and congratulations on losing 4 stone (I could to with some tips). Good luck with the clomid and I hope that is all you need.

Caroline, good luck with your exams and the study beforehand. Hopefully this will make the 2ww go a bit quicker. When is your test date?

Tonia, I echo what Jane said - no more lifting!  

Jane, you never know, when you least expect it, it might just happen. But you made me laugh about your DH   going round in circles. Sometimes it can be good to just have a break. As you know I've had a long 3 month break and have been up and down on it. But having said that it has given my body a break from the clomid and the disappointment every month.

Jay86, I think the only person who can help you with your question about when to take the next clomid if AF doesn't show and you are not pregnant is your doctor or the nurse you will see when you are scanned. But let's hope you get good news  .

Jenna, thank you for your very kind words, can't say much more than that  .

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi ladies

Hope everybody ok. 

Upset tonight as sister in law pregnant by another random man! Why do they fall pregnant so easily? So unfair. Am angry about it. Is that bad?

Also cousin pregnant now too. 

Am on cd36 and still no af.

X


----------



## poppy 29

Hi daredevil

No its not bad to feel the way u feel, it's not fair is it it will be ur turn, have u done a test if ur day 36? X

Hello to everyone else very quiet on here today!

X


----------



## Jane2011

Daredevil, that's normal to be upset especially if it's not planned. Rant on here and vent your frustrations as we're here to Support you. Try not to be upset at her though as family have a strange way of reacting. I'm holding my Tongue with my best friend as she upset me so much saying I was obsessed and feeling fiery for myself. It's easier for me not to discuss it with her now. 

Caroline, best of luck for yr exam

Am supposed to be BMS but too knackered. Have booked DH in for tomorrow as I'll be day 16 then 

Night ladies xxxx


----------



## Maverick28

Morning all

Daredevil- it's normal to feel like that, I am surrounded by pregnant friends at the moment or those who already have children. Sometimes I find it upsetting, I just try and focus on the fact that one day it will be me. 

Caroline- good luck with your exams!

Afm- first pill popped last night, no side effects as yet. Thanks for the welcome ladies, I am hoping this is all I need. In regards to my weight loss, I have been following weight watchers. I really enjoy it and love that I can still do my favourite thing which is go out for dinner! 

Hope you all have fab Thursday's! Xx


----------



## jenna201

Good morning ladies

Maverick welldone on your weight loss, thats incredible, i hope that the clomid will be successful for you and i hope u are one of the lucky ones who dont suffer much with the side effects, i have def found takin it at night help lots with the mood swings.

jane, good luck with the bms, i know how u feel about being too tired for it, i am in my fertile period at the moment and even tho i am relaxed after holiday, going bk to work and catchin up on all i have missed is making me too tired, sex is like a chore at the moment but i dont want to miss my chance so just doing it anyway but not very nice when your too tired to even enjoy it.

daredevil, it is totally normal to feel that way, and you can vent off here anytime as thats what we are all here for hun, it will be your day one day and i know everyone says that but it will happen for you just gotta keep your chin up and keep going x

birba thats brilliant news about your scan hunny i am so pleased for you   hope your both doing well and your not suffering too much with pg symptoms xxx

caroline good luck in your 2ww hun, i have everything crossed for you and hope u are a may bfp too, good luck for your exams too x

tonia i am agreeing with the other ladies NO MORE HEAVY LIFTING, you gotta look after yourself and ur little bubba, i know it does take a while to sink in but just be careful please xx

angel hello hunny hope your well today.

poppy hope your doing ok hun and that dh didnt get back too late last nite, got everything crossed for u this month and hope u managed to get a blood test form from gp to do bloods at another clinic, dont leave it as this is the only proof u will have other than a pregnancy that you ovulated sweety, will text u later anyway xxxxxx

hello to anyone else i have missed.

AFM no pos ov stick as of yet, due to do another one this afternoon, my temp took a nose dive yesterday and stayed the same this morning which is usually what happens a couple of days before ov so it is due anyday now,fingers crossed my smiley face is today, had bms the last 3 days and as i said to jane its becoming a bit of a chore this month for some reason which isnt like me but hey ho what can u do, no sex = no baby so just gotta get on with it. i met a friend from this site yesterday which was lovely, felt so nice to talk to someone face to face about everything and who understands completly what i am going thru. Just wish all of us on the clomid thread didnt live so far apart as would be lovely to all chat in person.hope everyone has a lovely day today xx


----------



## AngelMoon

Morning all, 

Hope everyone is okay. 

I'm on CD22 now, have been using ovulation strips for the first time ever, on my second cycle of Clomid, second time around. 

I'm not sure when would be best to test. We did the deed over the weekend and beginning of this week. Any suggestions please? I'm aware it has to be around 2 weeks which would be the 25th May. Do you think I could test earlier? 

I don't have periods so can't wait for that!

x


----------



## FlossyTeacake

Hello ladies

I just wanted to send a message to let you know that I won't be on here for a while. Hubby sprang a surprise on me this morning & said that he thinks it's best if we wait a few years before we have a baby. Ive been in such a state all morning & feel absolutely gutted as I was due to start the clomid in 6 weeks  

Deep down I know it's probably for the best as we live with his parents & him mum can be a total nightmare at times & I'd be nice to have our own place when the little one does finally arrive. When I think about bringing our baby home for the first time I never imagine us going to his mum & dad's! Plus we've got so much debt that if the tablets didn't work there's no way we'd be able to afford  IVF privately. Just wish I hadn't got so close to starting the tablets. Life really is s**t at times isn't it?!

I wish you all the best of luck & hope that by the time I do come back on here you're all gone (in a nice way) due to getting your BFPs   - you all really deserve them.

Thank you for all the support you've given me over the last couple of months, you'll never know how grateful I am.

Love you all x x x


----------



## SarLiv

Flossy sorry you are leaving us and also that you have the disappointment - wishing you all the best for the future and when you do start clomid i wish you a very speedy BFP 

AngelMoon - i would just wait 28 days from last AF (or when you started clomid) and test then?  i knew when i ovulated so i tested really early - and got false negatives because i was testing too soon.  they say you should ov approx 5 to 10 days after your last clomid pill so if you count from them you should have an idea of when to test

Jenna - i found BMS a chore for a good for months to be honest, i just got to the stage where i felt like we were machines doing it for one purpose - i was glad i got my BFP so i could have a little rest from it for a while    really hope you get lucky this month - good signs from your temps

Maverick - good luck, hope you do not have many side effects!

Jane - love the "hubby booked in for tomorrow" comment   

Daredevil - all the ladies on here will know how you feel  

Caroline good luck on the 2ww hope it doesnt go too slowly for you

Angel Star - hope you are ok

everyone else


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi ladies

Thanks for the reassurance. 

Sorry to the ladies with bad news. 

BFN for me and its cd37 and still no af. I think i need some other drug as well as clomid as my body aint doing anything. Maybe metformin too? 

Am gonna ask my consultant about ovarian drilling as i dont think anything else will work x


----------



## Amy N

daredevil- I had ovarian drilling sept 2010... and jenna did too. i sware that is what helped me as i never respondee to the clomid in the cycles before the OD. I also took 1500mg metformin and after the OD had that increased to 1700mg aswell, so for me it was a combo od OD, metformin1700mg and  clomid 100mg(cd2-6) that worked for me and got me ovulating!!!!  Id def look into the OD, it doesnt come without its risks, so you got to way up the balance, but ive heard more stories of it helping ovulation than causing an problems....at worst it just not making a difference. 

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

Daredevil, i echo what amy said, ovarian drilling was the best thing i ever had done, i didnt respond to clomid for over 6 months till i had the op and then as if by magic it started working. I however dont agree on the metformin side of things, Amy is amazing having that high of a dose of metformin, i was violently sick on a tiny 500mg and lasted all of 2 weeks, lost a stone in weight and was put on anti sickness medication which didnt work and made me fall asleep so i would never recommend it but i do know it helps alot of women so its up to u if u think it is worth a shot. I fell pregnant twice after my ovarian driling so def think it is worth talking to your consultant about as it could help you like it did for Amy and myself xx


----------



## Amy N

The metformin didnt agree with me to start with and although didnt make me sick, i could never be far away from a toilet!!!! i had it changed to a modify release dose so only take 2 850mg tabs a day and have to take with food or they still give me probs. If you have PCOS then metformin is reccommended to continue during pregnancy and some studies have shown it can slightly reduce chance of miscarriage, and chances of developing gestational diabeties(which is also increased in pcos ladies)....i must admit though there has been a couple of days recently i have struggled to take it, especially when have had morning sickness, but on a whole i do tolerate it well....the first few weeks on it are the worst but if you can peservere, and take it with a good meal then its always worth a try..everyone reacts different to it, and hopefully you wont suffer like jenna did(id have stopped it it too if i was like that on it!!!), but you wont know until you try, and it might be what works for you!!

XX


----------



## daredevilrl

Thanks Amy and Jenna. I stopped taking metformin in march as was bleeding non stop. I tolerated it ok. Never had met bum but felt sick alot and lost half a stone so would consider going on it again. Clomid aint working on its on as no af so am stuck at mo. 

Hope you both ok x


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girlies

daredevil- i was the same as Jenna, i was so ill on the metformin, and it didn't work anyway- i tolerated for 3 months and when they upped again, that was it I now can't have even a 500mg MR as it has irritated my stomach, good luck with talking to cons about OD

Jenna- glad you had nice holiday and good luck with oving the next couple of days

Amy, Birba and Sarliv- glad to see u and ur LO's are doing good!!

Flossy- so sorry to hear about u leaving us, My DH likes to spring things on me too and it frustrates me alot, but i always seem to get my own way!! good luck for future xxx

AngelMoon- i normally wait atleast 12 days from after my Ov Pain (or pos OPK- depends if i get pain)

Maverick28- good luck pill popping!! 

tonia, angelstar, jane and to anyone i missed (sorry i really am an awful FF!!) Hope you are all doing ok and have nice weekends planned!!

AFM- well i think i ov'ed today, got a pos OPK yesterday morning, my CM has been strange last few days but i put that down to clomid, i had a really strange sensation earlier, which felt like pressure all around my ovaries and womb, guessing that was OV, did an OPK and its still dark but no longer positive. So for me today is OV day, even though we haven't really tried due to my DH grandfather passing, we had S every 3 days for like past 12 days and we had S today an hour before the pressure started, so i dunno maybe it might work because i been more relaxed??

12 days til i test!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maverick28

Morning all

Flossy- sorry to hear your leaving, hope it all works out for the best.

Jenna- fingers crossed for the smiley today!

Normie- sounds like you have your bases covered, everything crossed for you. 

I was prescribed metformin by my endo and even the slow release upset my tummy. I don't believe they made me ovulate as there was no change in my blood results. Does anyone know if it works in conjunction with the clomid? Wondering if it would be worth me trying it again?

Hope you all have great Fridays! X


----------



## Jane2011

Morning ladies

can i just say to everyone going through a bad time at the moment, take some time out to read some of the stories on this board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

- i have been killing myself laughing at the screen at some of the stories and its put a huge smile on my face. Do it, now, it will cheer you up

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Thank you for the advice ladies, I'll probably test late next week. So difficult to tell when you aren't sure you even ovulated AND don't have periods. 

For the ladies asking about Metformin, I was on that when trying first time round and it seemed to work for me. I didn't have any problems with met bum or sickness and I also lost weight (although I also cut back on what I ate aswell). Guess it's like any medication, works for some and not for others. 

x


----------



## jenna201

Angelmoon have you not considered temping? it does get a little addictive but it is the best proof you have that you did indeed ovulate and tells you when. i got my stuff from boots and i joined fertilityfriend.com and it does all the graphs for u and calculates it too so tells u when you ovulated and how many days past ov you are.All you have to do is input the data like what your temp was, what medication u took that day and bits and bobs, would def recommend it if u are unsure about cycles, otherwise your just going it alone in the dark and dont really have much info to go by and end up in the situation your in where your having to guess when you ovulated and guess when is the right time to test. just a thought hunny anyway so up to you if you do it xx


----------



## AngelMoon

I did start to chart my temp about 12 months before I started my first cycle of Clomid but didn't see much of a change. I know now that was because I don't ovulate naturally. Hadn't thought of doing it whilst taking Clomid as first time I had scans which told me when I was ovulating. 

I have one cycle left from my GP which I'll use next month if this cycle isn't successful. Thanks for the advice Jenna, much appreciated   

x


----------



## jenna201

I think it might be worth givin it a go on ur next clomid cycle if you didnt conceive this month, but lets hope u wont need to and u get a bfp when u test xx


----------



## jay86xxx

Hi Ladies 
Went for my follicle tracking today they couldn't any follicles!  Abit disheartening on my 1st round. The nurses at the clinic where brilliant and answered alot of my questions. Have to go back on day 21 for progesterone test but told me not to expect anything as they are convinced I haven't ovulated. They are going to up the dose next month to 100g to see if that helps. So fingers crossed


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Ladies

Im not sure if im in the right thread but if i am can i please join?  

I've been to see my consultant today and he has advised me to start taking clomid next month so im just trying to find the right thread  

Good Luck to everyone xx


----------



## Jane2011

Welcome sweetcheeks, yes you are on the right thread. Any questions just ask xxx


----------



## clomid user

bookmarking.x


----------



## angel star

Good morning.

Welcome sweetcheeks, I hope you have success on clomid and you will get lots of support here.

Jay, sorry about the scan  . At least they have scanned you and know now that you need a higher dose so hopefully that is all that you need to help you ovulate.

Jane, I read some of the stories but haven't got through the whole thread yet    .

MrsNormie, only 11 days now until you test - may it pass quickly.

To the girls discussing metformin (AngelMoon, Jenna, Amy, Maverick28, daredevilrl), I know nothing about it but sounds like a toxic drug. Obviously works for some but a bit too potent for others. Good luck with it for those giving it a try.

Flossy, I'm sorry you have come so far and then your DH feels it is not the right time     to you. I hope it will not be too long before you are back ttc and the break will do you a lot of good with the pressure off. Take care of yourself. 

AFM, CD28 so AF probably likely to show in 3 days if my charting has been accurate so we'll see. Then hooray back on the clomid. 

I hope all of you are ok and have a lovely weekend. We have nothing planned but may take DS out somewhere for the day, not sure where but we'll find something. The sun is shining at the moment but not sure for how long  .


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Angel star & Jane2011 - Thankyou, i will bookmark this thread now i've found the right one.  Im currently waiting for my AF which should arrive in about 2 weeks time as my CBFM detected a peak yesterday and today and last time my AF appeared 2 weeks later.
Angel - Good luck for when you start your next cycle.

Have a few questions if thats ok?

Have you ladies been put on clomid because you don't ovulate?
Does clomid improve your cycles ie shorten your cycle length?

Im just a little worried as i do ovulate majority of the time according to the CBFM and BBT so i was concerned the clomid may mess my cycles up as they have been getting shorter naturally.

Thanks ladies, hope you don't mind me asking.

Sending you lots of   xx


----------



## Jane2011

Sweetcheeks, When I was on clomid it was to help me ovulate and it did shorten my cycle but they had been so irregular, I'm now on 30/31 day cycles instead of only a few periods a year. 

There are a few people on here who've recently have BFP's on clomid so keep positive. 

Best of luck xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Jane2011

Will do, i suppose clomid is better than taking nothing!
When i first came off the pill 18 months ago my periods were every 30 something days but then last august i had AF then had nothing till November then after that it was the end of January!  But since January my cycles have been 44days then 37 days and i have a feeling this cycle will be 30 something days aswell so as you can see they have started to get shorter naturally.  Fingers crossed that clomid will reduce my cycles even more like they have done with you.

Thanks for the info   Hope you get your BFP   xx


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

Angel so pleased your coming to the end of your cycle and that you can start your clomid again, i am keeping everything crossed that its a sticky BFP for you hun xx

sweetcheeks2009 welcome to the thread hun, you will get lots of help and info on this thread, these ladies have been lifesavers to me and would be lost without them. I have been on all different doses of clomid and now found the right combination for me, it has reduced my cycle significantly, used to have a few periods a year but with ovarian drilling combined with clomid i have a period at least every 35 days if not shorter, they are never the same month to month but i def have more chances of conceivin now that i am on the clomid as i never ovulated without it, only ever ovulated 3 times in my life and that was with the help of clomid after the op.i hope you have success with it hun like lots of ladies on here xx

jay86 i am sorry that they didnt see any follicles hunny but you are lucky that you are being scanned, i went 6 months with no ovulation and no scanning and just having my dose upped each month which was such a waste of time, at least you are being checked on and will get there quicker than what i did. wish you lots of luck for the next cycle and i hope that the increased dose will help you to ovulate and conceive next month

Hope everyone else i doing well, AFM i have still had no pos ov stick yet which is starting to annoy me as hate waiting lol, on day 16 today so i am hoping it will be today or tomorrow that i get the pos as dont want to ovulate too late in my cycle as i keep hearing that its a bad thing so fingers crossed i get my smiley face soon


----------



## tonia vel

Good afternoon ladies

hope ur all ok 

sweet cheeks and jay --------i didnt ovulate but had short cycles of 24 days was put on clomid 50mg  first cylce no positive on the opk but the scan showed 1 follicle second cycle clomid 50mg still no positive so consultant upped my clomid to 150mg and i had a positive on the opk and then had a positive pg test so fingers crossed bud sticks with us and im due for a early scan 2nd june

mrs normie----------- fingers crossed for u for ur bfp

jenna---------this is just as bad as the 2 ww wen u need to ovulate then wen u do its the 2ww then another wait for a early scan to see if everything is ok and how many is inside

hi to everyone ive missed out so hard to keep up with everything lgood luck with positive opk and testing thinking of u all       

im doing good kitchen will be finished on monday then will had dh to carry the boxes back to the kitchen so i can wash everything and put them away i have to look after bud now x x x


----------



## SuzieW

Hi ladies, 

Hope you're all well.

Jay  & sweet cheeks - welcome to the thread

Jenna - fingers crossed for a pos opk soon - anything south of ay 20 is supposed to be fine

Angelstar - glad the wait is almost over for you!

flossy - sorry your dh dropped that on.  I'm sure this thread will still be here to support you when you get back on the wagon, I just hope we've moved on to bump threads by then (in the nicest possible way!)  

Jane - thanks for the link, although I must admit when I read old threads I start to obsess about the footnotes of the people who've written them, whether it worked out for them in the end... I don't think that was the point!

Sarliv - good luck today hon.  Let us know how it went

Birba & Amy - I guess you'll be spending most of your time on the pregnancy threads now - I'm so happy for you xx

Floofy - how are you getting on? Hope you're feeling better

Vic - are you back from your hol now? You were going to test before you left - any good news?

Tonia - hope the BFP has sunk in nd you're doing well

Hi mrs normie, angel moon, maverick , daredevil and anyone Ive missed

Afm no news.  Thursday was my birthday, but started out with a bfn and didn't feel like chatting much sorry.  It was 10 or 11 dpo so chance is it may have been too early anyway, but I'm not holding out too much hope.  I'm on a course all next week (starting sunday- grrr) so trying to book in for an appointment to get back on the fsh injections on the day I get back - work don't like to make it easy for us do they?!   to you all xx


----------



## jenna201

afternoon ladies, 

just a quick update, got my smiley face this afternoon but DP'S son has been taken to hospital as he had some kind of fit and DP is going to stay the night with him so no sex tonight which is crucial and i am totally gutted. nothing is ever simple.i know how bad that sounds tho and i really wish i didnt feel this way.x


----------



## Amy N

jenna- hey hunny, its totally natural for you to feel dissapointed that you wont be able to BMS, but remember the sperm can live for many days, the day off may even help with th quality. the opks only pick up the surge of lh which happens up to 36 hours before ovulation anyway so you still got plenty of time, if you done the deed in the last few days you will have covered it any way....we only had BMS twice the month we concieved, two days before ov and then 2 days after....so proof you dont need to do it every day top be succesful, try not to stress about it, and i hope DPs son is ok xxxx

suziew im still lurking, and post when i can (and when appropriate), i know you all ask about me, and dont mind me being here, but i dont want to upset anyone either, i hope your ok hun xx


good luck to everyone testing soon!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## jenna201

thanks amy hunny, yes been having sex all this week just wanted to do today as that is best day but i guess it cant be helped. his little boy is fine, they think it was due to a temperature, just keepin him in to be on safe side but he is back to his normal self, dan just wants to stay with him as so worried about him.little ****** off tho as he cried when finding out he was in hospital yet shed not one tear when i lost our babies.i know i sound really bad but this is the only place i can vent off. glad ur doing well hun xx


----------



## MrsNormie

jenna- i know exactly how you feel- when my DH grandfather died, even though i was really upset for him i was so disappointed that our month was over- i've waited 23 months for clomid. I think its just a natural feeling after we all been trying so long.

Amy- hope you're ok 

I got sore boobs already lol- the clomid must of affected my hormone levels. Hope you're all ok  10 days to go til af is here!!  xxx


----------



## Amy N

jenna- i competley understand hunny, its normal, and your bound to feel like that.... men are funny with their emotions.... DH always said to me he didnt like to get upset with me after each BFN because he wanted to be stong for me, but then he cried watching marley and me!!! I can remember saying you cant even show any emotion but can cry at a film! luckily it was probably a good thing tht we both werent wrecks throughout treatment... he deff kept me going. im praying that this is your month hunny xxxx

and you too missnormie, keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## birba

hi ladies!
I am also lurking all the time on this thread but careful in posting 
Jenna welcome back hunni! So sorry about tonight babes and it's totally understandable you feel this way but as Amy says sperm lives for a few days. I saw this documentary that once the sperm arrives in the fallopian tubes the woman's body make them sleep and then "wakes" them up once the egg is being released. Amazing and goes to say that even if you BMS tomorrow you might still catch the right time. LH surge means you will ovulat in the next 48 hours. Big hugh to you honey xx

Hi Suzie, thanks hun yes spending more time there but always always keeping an eye on you all!

Hello to everybody else and thanks for asking about me  

Lots of luck to all of you testing soon xxxx

B


----------



## angel star

Jenna  . Can only echo what the other girls have said. I reckon you have it pretty well covered but I also know the stress and frustration when things like this happen just when we need to do it. I also can empathise about how you must have felt about your DP not crying with the m/c. I just think men are on a different level to us and at the same time we don't get them they don't get us either  . Glad your DP's son is ok and I'm sure he will be out today. xx


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies, thanks for all the messages, feelin guilty now for being so selfish and thinking of myself. Little man is doing ok, he is gettin all his meds and is being kept in again tonight for observation so wont see dan till i get home from work tomorrow as he dont want to leave him so i guess what we have done this week will have to do, temp shot up this morning so def ovulated so nothing much i can do but wait and pray it was enough.x


----------



## SarLiv

Hi all

Jenna i am sure you have convered yourself before OV and thats what is important as its before OV that leaves you with more chance - glad your DP's son is ok and hope he is out tomorrow as planned.  your reaction is totally normal - no need to feel guilty at all.

Suzie hope you are ok and your course goes well.

Sweetcheeks - i was on clomid although i ovulated already (it was to make the quality of ovulation better) i was ov'ing late on my own like day 18/19 and then AF would come quickly after - what clomid did is make me OV day 13/14 and then lengthen the second part of  my cycle which was enough to give us a BFP - i wish you lots of luck


AFM i did have a scan and it went well - one heartbeat, i know i am by no means out of the danger zone but it did make me feel better.


hey to angel and jane and all of you other ladies - hoping we get some BFP's on the board soon


----------



## Jane2011

Hi all

Just a quick one

SarLiv glad the scan went well
Suzie W, belated birthday wishes

Did the manchester 10k run / well walked most of it. Being so bloated and sore, I was actually in lots of pain. At 3km I thought why the ruddy hell am I doing this to myself. The one thing that kept me walking was the money I'd raised for charity. I'm not doing it next year unless I'm 3 stone lighter. 

Have had a hot bath and am going legs aren't too stiff tomorrow

Will catch up with all personals this week xxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Jane well done such an achievement which charity did u do it for x

Sarliv Birba Amy tonia hope ur all well x

Has anyone heard from vic? Hope she's ok

Hello to everyone else x

Afm am feeling bit down today babies everywhere! My bf mate just had baby my best friend is due soon, just wishing it was me

Nite


----------



## Jane2011

Been wide awake with the pain in my calves / hips from yesterday. Poppy, raised the money for Christies in Manchester so all for a good cause. 

Vic - hope everything ok with you, we're here for you if you need us

Xxxx


----------



## angel star

Oh Jane, I hope the pain eases. But well done you for completing the 10k when you felt like giving up  . 

Poppy big hugs for you. It's so hard when you just wish it was you  .

I feel so up tight when I see next door neighbour who is I reckon 6-7 months and think I have only been trying now for 2 years and in that time have had 2 miscarriages, possibly another 4 but I reckon it is probably 1 and the others were false positives and therefore 5 rounds of clomid, hours spent waiting for blood tests, trips to clinic etc. They only moved in last September, reckon their little boy is about 2 and it's just not fair when my little one should have been just over a year and my second about 9 months if I'd not lost. The thing is our pain is not visible, but if anyone should ever ask me again about children I will just tell them how it is - should shut them up  .

Sarliv, so pleased your scan went well. I'm sure you will be fine  .

Jenna, sorry your DP did not make it home last night as well, really thought he would. Don't feel guilty, all of what you felt was completely natural. I'm sure you have done enough and you will get a BFP  .

Hello to everyone else and a start of a new week and hopefully some more BFP - anyone testing this week? xx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls im new to this so i may need a hand im taking clomid im on my first month and im taking the 50mg! Imnow on my 2ww! xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies, Im back im pleased to say.

What a tough week it was last week. I passed the exam on Thursday and im waiting to hear whether I have passed the 2nd exam that I had to sit on the Friday. Fingers crossed.

Ive got so much to catchup with on here. I pron not going to do it so will just carry on from here.

Got a lot on at work this morning so will catchup this afternoon.

Sending you all big  

Cxx


----------



## jenna201

helenandjoe, thats it hunny u done it, welcome to the clomid thread! any questions just fire away hun xx

angel thanks hun, i am actually ok about it, we have done all we could so now it just up to fate whats gonna happen.hopefully it was enough if not there is always next month when hopefully nothin will happen.x

jane hope your not in too much pain now, well done for the sponsered run tho, thats a brilliant thing to do, very proud of u hun xx

poppy hunny ur in your 2ww so it may be u very soon if all goes well, got everything crossed for u hunny xx

sarliv sooo glad your scan went well sweetie, try and relax, i know how scary it is but your doing so well, just look after yourself and i am sure everything will be fine xx

AFM well officially in 2ww nothing else i can do now but wait, start my progesterone pesseries tomorrow, oh how i havent missed them one bit lol. Bf's son is on the mend, he found out that he had had a fit when he was 1yrs old but his ex never told him so they are doing all the tests to make sure its nothin serious, they are sayin it was an inection that cause his temp to shot up and thats why he had the fits, bf should be home later as i think his little one is being discharged today x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hello my lovely ladies!!  

So so sorry i am only getting back to you all now, my internet went down at home just before i went away so i had to wait until i came into work today to get online.

Well i got a BFN... so will keep trying, i have no more Clomid to take now but i have a hospital appt on 23rd May so see what my cons says then.!?! 

Had a brill hol, Turley is fabolous and i would advise you all to go it was brill. I went to Ovacik it is the quieter part of Turkey. I cant wait to go back!!

I see we got another BFP on here while i was away, congrats Tonia!!  

It is going to be so hard for me to catch up with you all, so i will just start from here... i hope you are all ok and i wish each and every one of you all the luck in the world for lots more BFP's.

xxxxx


----------



## Amy N

Vicnste- so sorry it was a BFN hunny, i have been thinking about you!! glad you had a great holiday, it sounds lovely!!!
good luck with the next appointment...hope you get a plan together!! will you be allowed anymore clomid? or will it be on to other treatment now? xx

Amy xx


----------



## AngelMoon

Jenna - hope you're okay? Dont feel bad for feeling that way, I'd have been the same and his son is okay so that's the main thing   

I've just tested and got a negative, although I'm only CD26 and not really sure when I ovulated (if I did at all). Do you think I could still be pregnant and tested too early or it's a definite no? Since saturday evening I've been having pains around my ovaries and never had those before or certainly never noticed it. Felt a little sick, dizzy and at times like I'm going to come on (have very sporadic periods, like 1 natural per year). So wanted to check whether my mind was playing games with me   

Had planned to test between Wednesday-Saturday. 

It was an Asda's own make pregnancy test. x


----------



## jenna201

Hey angelmoon,

I am feeling ok hun, whats done is done so nothing more i can do now. I think you should wait a few days and test again. I didnt get my first positive pregnancy test untill 12dpo and the fact your not sure when you actually ovulated could mean that its a bit early.Fingers crossed thats it, i had negatives before my positives so dont lose hope yet hun, wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Amy how are you doing hunni, i hope all is well!  

Im not sure what happens when i go back to the hospital hopefully he will give me some more Clomid and also put me on the waiting list for IUI but i really dont know!??

Had such a busy day at work today trying to catch up with everything   I will be back on in the morning to do some personals

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## angel star

Vic, so sorry it was a BFN  , but so pleased you had a great holiday  . I thought you had good news and abandoned us all .

AngelMoon, don't think there is one of us here not guilty of symptom spotting  . I hate the fact that so many PMT symptoms are similar to preg ones  . Let's hope you have tested too early.

Jenna, hope the 2ww flies by and you will be celebrating at the end.

Caroline, well done on passing Thursday's exam, hope you passed Friday's too. My DH has to go on courses and then have exams, I couldn't be doing with that, did a few when I was nursing but that all behind me now as registration lapsed and no intention of returning. Not long until you test then?   

Helenandjoe, welcome to this thread. Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you (if it ever can) and you get that BFP.

AFM, the   is here this morning. So if my charting was correct my luteal phase was only 11 days this month. Not very good really and I can see now why I'm a miscarriage risk (well been able to see that for a while). Anyway, here goes to my first clomid cycle in 3 months and I will pop the first pills on Thursday as I take from day 3. Not looking forward to the hot flushes but am to a BFP at the end of the cycle - see must be positive. 

I had a bit of a meltdown on the phone to my mum yesterday, combination of PMT, trying to explain that we do not want to stay the night in the hotel for my sister's wedding - we just don't and we're not trying to be awkward we just want to come home as it is less than an hours drive and I don't drink at the moment anyway (mind you don't half feel like having a blowout at times),  and the fact a relative of mine is pregnant again (her third in less than the time we have been trying). I don't really begrudge her, just she's older than me so obviously very fertile. But I suppose I have a sick reproductive system but noone sees the pain it causes  . Anyway, ended up crying, putting the phone down and saying thanks for telling me. But after 5 mins had to phone back to say I was ok, else my mum would have stressed about me all evening. Flipping hormones. I haven't cried for ages about all this but it just takes one little thing to make me realise how vulnerable I am.

Lots of   to all. xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Angel Star...Thank you. Was a hard course to so quite chuffed with myself. Friday's exam was a 2 1/2 hr written exam and was so hard I would be very surprised if I have passed to be honest. Never mind its not the end of the world if I haven't. Im very hormonal to. Had a few tears in bed last night over my Guineu Pig who is a bit poorly at the mo and is going to the vets tomorrow. How silly is that!!  

Not long to test now. Don't think I am sorry to say. Ive got the AF twinges that I get at this stage. Im back at the hospital on the 27th May at 10am so will see whats next for us. I never though in a million years it would be so hard to get pregnant!!!  

Morning to all you ladies on here. Hope you all ok? Sending you big  

Cxx


----------



## tonia vel

good afternoon ladies

Vic---------sorry for the BFN glad u had a fab holiday hope u feel all relaxed now and ready to start bms all over again still aint sunk in yet that in pg

angelmoon-------i didnt get a bfp til 4 days after the witch was due thursday she was due had the bfp the monday after so dont give up

jenna and caroline----------fingers crossed for u both in the 2ww and for bfp

helen and joe-------welcome

poppy------sorry ur feeling so down with babies all around u this ttc thing does it to everyone  i was the same and still am now it will be ur day soon (((cwtch)))

angelstar----good luck back on clomid i didnt ovulate on the 2 cycles of 50mg clomid consultant put me on 150mg clomid i ovulates on day 12 and conceived fingers crossed for u

hope u still dont mind me hanging about want u all to have bfp and join me birba amy and sarliv on our journeys to motherhood


sorry if ive missed anyone out


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Angel.. i would never abandon you all   never ever ever!! So sorry your   has arrived babes, i really hope we get lots and lots of BFP's over the next few months and i hope your one of them.   and   to you xxx

Caroline.. good luck with your 2ww hun, cant believe your testing so soon, i really really hope you have done it hun   iv got everything crossed for you!!

Tonia.. so so pleased for you hunni, i bet it hasn't sunk in yet! I would be in shock until i was actually giving birth i think,   id be in complete denial. Look after yourself hun, and be sure to keep us updated! 

AFM.. im very busy at work trying to catch up with everything so i will speak to you all tomorrow, xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Vic sorry for ur bfn, I'm on cycle 3 of clomid and don't feel positive this month x

Caroline I have a guinea pig love her to bits she's my poorly furr baby so cute, good luck with ur exams and results x

Hey tonia it does seem like there's babies everywhere but always is that way when u want one, glD ur well x

Hope everyone else is ok, am on an eat rubbish day today!

Xx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi all

Just catching up on reading before beddy byes. Will try to do personals tomorrow. Has anyone heard from floofy lately? Hope she's ok  

Suzie x


----------



## angel star

Hello everyone.

Hope you're all doing ok  . Gone very quiet on here lately - maybe people are chatting on other threads or just need a break.

Got my bloods back yesterday for a non medicated cycle and pretty rubbish - progesterone only 24 so hey really need that cyclogest, oestrodiol wasn't too bad at 387 (clinic like it to be 400-800) and then the secretary told me that prolactin was normal but gonadotrophins were low (didn't even know I was having those tested so something weird went on there  ). So now I'm worried about low gonadotrophins whatever that means? I am trying to be positive for this cycle and   I will get a sticky BFP. Was very low Monday night but need to get positive.

I hope for all of us that we find some way out of this awful journey we're on - preferably one where we get our babies to hold, nurture and love.


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies,

caroline wishing you lots of luck for testing in a couple of days, i have to say i admire how strong you are at waiting to test on the proper day, wish i could be like that xx

angel star glad af turned up for you and that you are starting your clomid again, hoping this break and the antibiotics have done the trick and you get your long awaited sticky bean xx

vic sorry u got a bfn hunny, i hope this month will bring better news for you xx

tonia hope your doing well chick and of course we dont mind you hanging around, want to know how your getting on and glad everything is going well xx

poppy my sweet hows u? got my blood test booked in for monday which is day 23 as my body stupidly ovulated on the saturday and all clinics closed over weekend so hopin it wont give me an inacurrate result, let me know what you got, hopefully your clinic will have them today or tomorrow x

afm i am doing ok apart from suffering with teribble tummy pain since takin me cyclogest (use back end as less messy,sorry if tmi) just hope that it stops soon, only suffered with it once last time but i have had it since yesterday morning and it just dont wanna let up, i dont like taking pain relief so just trying to manage it the best i can. hope everyone is well x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies, Hope you all ok today.

Ive had a very mad morning have been in London for a very long meeting.....It was so boring.

Jenna201....Im due on this Friday so I may test tonight. I still have a 10miu test left for last month. Will it pick it up if I am or not now? Or should I wait until the morning?

Poppy29...Thanks chick. I hope ive passed. It was so hard though. Ive just called the vets and they are both fine. Ive got to see the vet at 4.20pm to find out the results of her scan. I hope its nothing awful the poor little thing.

Tonia Vel...Thanks hun. I am getting crampy today so I don't think I am. im due on this Friday. How are things with you?

SuzieW...Hey hows things with you?

Angel Star...Keep you chin up hun. I know its so hard and seems this awful journey we ar on will never end. Hopefully one day it will. What will happen now with you now you have all these results back?

Vic...Hi hun hope your ok??


To all the other ladies, sending you big   and loads of   vibes.

Cxx


----------



## Amy N

caroline- The 10miu tests are quite sensitive.... i picked up my BFP 6 days before AF.... although the line was quite faint. I then spent the rest of the time worrying if it was true or not, and i couldnt accept it anyway untill i had missed the period!! so yes it prob would pick up a BFP, but also could still be early so you could get a BFN, but it could turn to a BFP in next few days.....so either way you may not know for sure. Now im glad that i knew early, but at the time i wish i hadnt tested early!! good luck which ever you decide to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amy xxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Well just taken my first tablet on month 2 of clomid, take it at night so don't get side effects. Fingers crossed.... To everyone else taking it this month let's hope it's BFP all round x


----------



## jodilee

Hi all 
I'm quite new to this so please bear with me! 
I feel like I need to just share my crazy   day with others who understand!!!!! I am on my first cycle of clomid, it's been 14 days since taking my first tablet (which I take on day 2-6) and feel like I'm going crazy...my emotions are all over the place. Take today for example feeling a bit rough had a bad day but no worse than usual and my headteacher at school simply asked if I was OK and that was it I was a blubbering wreck  !!!!! Is this normal but then again is any of this normal? How long will my blubbing last !!!!!!!


----------



## SuzieW

Hi ladies

Jodilee - welcome to the thread! Clomid can completely mess with your emotions as most of us here will testify, so don't stress about whether it's normal or not!  I guess it affects everyone differently! But I tended to find that I would have dreadful pms-like moods about 2 days before ovulation and it would come and go in a day.  You'll start to recognise what the side effects for you are.

Butterfly - good luck this month - we've had lots of success on this board lately through clomid so let's hope that continues!

Caroline - hope your fury babies are ok.  If you haven't tested already, I'd suggest waiting til the morning as first wee if the day is more concentrated so more likely to show   if you are

Jenna - hope your tummy pain eases.  I find cyclogest makes me, ahem, a bit windy, so it may be the same sort of effect you're experiencing: try indigestion relief or peppermint tea/ tablets

Angel star - it has been a bit quieter on here lately hasn't it? A month ago if I went a day without checking there would be pages and pages to catch up on!  Sorry your results weren't as great as you'd hoped.  I don't know anything about gonadotrophins sorry, but don't stress about it - anything hormonal can be easily treated, and you're back on the tx wagon now - yay!  

Poppy - sometimes a girl has to eat a bit of rubbish   it keeps us sane

Amy - glad were still hearing from you and that everything is going great with your bean

Tonia - hope you're leaving those boxes alone and that your new kitchen is all one for you to be making baby food in  

Vic - hope things get less busy for you at work (boo)

Angel moon - sorry you got a bfn. Any sign of the witch yet?

Hello everybody else - we miss you!

Afm bfns on Thursday, Saturday, Sunday and tuesday, so stopped taking cyclogest. Spotting also started on sunday in spite of the cyclogest so it's pretty certain it's no joy for us this month even though af's not shown up yet (expecting her tomorrow).  Getting frustrated with my consultant's office as I need to see someone on Friday or saturday if I'm to get treatment for next cycle.  My cons is away and he has someone standing in or him, which I knew about, but I've been trying to get an appointment since last Friday without success.  His normal secretary is usually o good, but it seems she's also on holiday and the woman standing in for her is not very helpful at all.  Getting stressed as, if I don't see anyone in the next few days I will have no treatment for next month   I'm on a tree hugging course this week - I'm actually quite enjoying it   and generally it's been a good distraction, although there's a woman who doesn't shut up talking about her kids.  I am taking comfort (and understanding) from the fact that he mentioned it too her 11 years of trying to have the first and now she has 2 - there's hope for us all!

Love and baby dust xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Everyone

I hope your all doing well and trying to keep   during this journey.

Im due to start clomid within the next few weeks and im just trying to identify what side effects you ladies have from taking this medication?
Also what time of the day is best to take the tablets?

 to you all 
xx


----------



## SarLiv

hi everyone

Suzie sorry you have BFN this month - and its terrible you are having so much trouble getting an appointment - not like it makes the whole thing any easier is it, surely they must know what people are going through.

Jodilee - sounds like you are totally normal to me - month two on clomid i was a right old emotional mess!

Jenna hope your stomach is better - i did have a few dodgy symptoms on cyclogest for the first few months, think it takes some getting used to - it could be that you are using the other entrance?  may be worth trying front?

Angel star - sorry about your results but really hope you get that BFP this month on clomid - you are all set now and ready after your antibiotics

Butterfly - good luck this month hope you remain symptom free

Caroline how are you doing - are you going to hold out till friday?

Jane how are you doing?

Angel moon - good luck testing!!!

Helen and joe - welcome and good luck this cycle!

hey to vic, tonia, poppy (is Jacqui back on after her wedding?), amy, birba and all you other lovely ladies.

S xxx


----------



## jenna201

Hello ladies,

Sarliv hey hunny, glad your still sticking around  , i have tried the front but as i have to have them twice a day and on my feet most of the day at work (unless i am on here lol) it is just too messy with gravity taking effect. Think i will just have to learn to put up with it and stop moaning lol.Tummy is better today, had a few twinges this morning but dont think thats the cyclogest so fingers crossed it means something is happening in there.xx

caroline did u test sweetie? 10miu as amy said are very sensitive so would have picked it up but i also only ever use FMU as thats the most concentrated and u know u will get an accurate result with that but that doesn't mean it the test is negative that it cant change to positive, look at tonia she didnt get her pos till a few days late on her cycle, got everything possible crossed for you and really hope you have done it this month hun xx

jodilee what you are feeling is totally normal, i have never been so emotional on clomid this month, for example when i got bk off holiday i was in the kitchen making myself some toast but i accidently knocked it off the side onto the floor and then my dog took it and ran off to eat it, i actually cried my eyes out, its just stupid, i can laugh about it and think god women get a grip, its just a bit of toast lol but at the time i couldnt help myself and was so upset, i think clomid does stuff to us all hun and you just gotta learn to take the good with the bad and know deep down that it isnt you its just the medication xx

suzie i am sorry hunny that you are having so much trouble to get an appointment, can you not go down there and make a fuss? this is important to you and you dont need this stress on top of trying to conceive.is it the clomid you have ran out of? xx

AFM nothing much to report really, just counting down the days till i can test. does anyone know what happened to jenny? she hasnt been on here for ages, hope she is ok x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, hope you are all well..... this is just a quick one as im mega busy at work! 

My doc just rang me to give me my blood results he said my progesterone level is at 105 and that i am defo ovulating and he is happy woth the result, pheww   Now i will have to wait and see what my cons says on Monday!

I will pop back on this afternoon


----------



## angel star

Vic, that's great about your progesterone level - it is great  .

Jenna, doesn't the 2ww drag  . You will soon be there and hopefully a BFP  . As for jenny, no don't know what happened. Hope she's ok too - if you're reading a   for you.

Sarliv, hope you're doing ok. I sometimes pop onto the other thread to see how Birba and Amy are but haven't seen you there (yet  ).  

Sweetcheeks, most seem to take the clomid at night. I take it in the morning just because I have other meds to take at night and don't like taking it together on top of vitamins I spread throughout the day. Worst side affect I have are the hot flushes so looking forward to them again this month - NOT! But hey, hopefully it will all be worth it.

Suzie, hope you get the appointment sorted so that you know what you're doing.

Jodilee, welcome to the thread. Hope you are having a better day than yesterday. It's really hard all this and takes its toll on our emotional state.  

AFM CD3 and 100mg clomid popped this morning. I'm not worried to much about my gonadotrophins as it was LH, FSH and they are supposed to be taken on day 3 not day 21 so there was a mix up there  . So I am almost certain that at the end of the cycle of course they will be low. Also got other results printed out and for a cycle that I had the high oestradiol 1218 my progesterone was 190  . If anyone remembers that was my disastrous cycle back in Jan/Feb where I thought was I or was I not and put it down to false positives. Still reckon it was a false positive but that was 100 higher than any of my other readings. The only thing different was I had 5 days of 100mg of clomid but just 3 days of 100mg this cycle. Will be interesting to see what this dose does for me.


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies just after some more advice! I'm on second cycle of clomid 100mg and this month has been hell, headaches double vision hot flushes which quite literally make me strip lol but what's confusing me is I have pcos and I use provera as I never have periods, im day 18 today and the scan I had on day 11 said I should ovulate today well - I've been using those lovely opks and had two lines (very faint had to cross my eyes to see them but to me that was fab because I'd never had two lines on anything!) well today it's darker but my worry is that because the lady who scanned said I would have a longer cycle will the day 21 progestrone be incorrect as I mayb won't ovulate until later ? Sorry for being so long winded about it all but all this what ifs and buts and cross eyed interpretation of everything is sending me round the bend! Many thanks ladies n lots of baby dust puffs and up the duffs xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies, sorry i not been on last few days, i had a 24 hour shift tuesday wednesday and today is my anniversary but i really need some advice as I'm worried!!

I'm 7 DPO and i had a tiny bit of light brown blood in my pants- but nothing since and i've been checking every 5 seconds!!! the only time i had brown spotting is when i miscarried and that started 10 dpo, so any ideas?? I'm having a few symptoms but i think its a side effect of the clomid tbh, sore boobs, af type pains for a couple of days, weeing more, feeling sick, creamy/watery CM etc

Praying its finally my sticky BFP- when do u think i should test, normally my LP is 12 days so i was gonna test tuesday, but i don't think i can wait after that brown blood xxxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Angel - i dont go on the other board, i did post once but i didnt really feel in the loop as they all know each other and i am due late in december so im behind them all by loads.  i just like you girls!! 

really hope this cycle does the trick for you.

Jenna -when is test day?

Flutterby - i dont know the answer re your progesterone thing - i did think it was just meant to be 7 days after OV but i may have that wrong.  i bet Angel star will know the answer.  as for your symptoms - they suck dont they!!  hope they go soon for you.

Mrs Normie i dont want to get your hopes up but only time i had brown spotting like tht was when i had an implantation bleed with my son - really hope its a good sign for you!  when i had the implantation spotting i tested two days later and got a BFP.


----------



## Dilee-99

A very random Hi to all as I have not posted here for a while but strting to catch up. 
cant do personals but will help with last two posts/questions   
flutterbutter - progesterone testing to check for ov is ideally done at 7dpo so indeed if you think for example ypou ov'ed cycle day 18 then your peak prog level will be day 25 so should be tested as you say later if you ov later. However remember that opks pick up lh surge which is 24-36 hours prior to ov so the only true way to know when you ove is bbt charting which will give you temp rise after. If I have positive opk (which for mr too is a very faint one and only line) today I would prob get prog checked friday 27th which would assume ov tom x

Miss Normie - I am an early tester and have known people get a bfp 9dpo not that I am ecouraging at all as if its neg you wont be any better off as its not really a bfn until 14dpo.
dilly


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Ladies thanks so much for your advice as a staff nurse people ask me the questions (granted I can answer any respiratory question!) but this fertility is not set it stone n I don't like it! Thanks again )


----------



## jenna201

just a quick one

Mrs normie fingers crossed its implantation bleeding, wishing you lots of luck hun.x

sarliv test date is a week tomorrw so ages away yet x


----------



## Jane2011

Hi Ladies

i'm back - had an awful week.  Wanted to leave DH at least once for something so daft.  He farted and i didnt think it was very funny (on reflection WTF) so i slept in another bedroom as i had the red mist.  Then i wanted to brick the back window of a car because they parked in front of my house tearing up all the turf that i lovingly maintain each week.  I really dont know whats going on with my hormones (all you new ladies you have it all to look forward to) but they are off the scale.  I'm not the type of person to get into arguments although i am assertive - the funny thing about the car is the grass at the front is beyond my boundary and belongs to the council.  I'm so glad i stayed inside, it really infuriated me and i would have been mortified had i actually done anything about it.

oh the joys.....

and relax.

I've missed all you ladies and have been keeping a check, i've just not felt up to posting much  xxxxxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Hope everyone doin ok

Mrs normie does sound like cud b implantation bleed fingers crossed x

Hi Jane welcome back oh I'm up and down all the time my bfriend says he can't cope with my moods sometimes! X

I'm 8dpo but am upset as defo think Af will arrive on Tuesday been getting symptoms :-(

Xx


----------



## angel star

I'm up with DS as he's not well (however he's rather enjoying watching a film too much now  I only put it on as a distraction to his sore throat to stop him crying - it worked). 

Poppy, I hope AF doesn't show, but I know only too well the feeling of the impending  . We must stay  .

Jane, I had to laugh at your post, only because I can see so much of me in that  . I can get so wound up over the slightest thing, low it out of all proportion then have to go back grovelling  .

Flutterbybutterfly, Dilly has answered your question about the progesterone. I identified my peak day as day 19 last cycle so had my bloods on day 26.

Hello Dilly. Take it you will be joining us soon?

SarLiv, I can understand about not posting on the other board. Not sure I will ever feel that comfortable - if I ever get there.

MrsNormie, could be implantation spotting - let's hope so. 

Hi to everyone else. Think we need some .


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi everyone hope you all ok? Thank god its Friday. Has been a long and very busy week.

AF due today. No sign of her yet but I have got the cramps so she is def on her way  

I did the 10miu test on Wednesday night and it didn't show the 2nd line so def not preggers  

Going to the hospital on the 27th so see what they will have to say then. Just so gutted at the mo. Feel so deflated. We are doing everything physically possible but still nothing   Just wana give up!!

My Guinea pig is in the vets today as she has to be spayed. She has PCOS. How funny is that. Poor little thing. Worried about her  

Sorry for my rant!!!

Sending you all  big love and big  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Ladies!! Hope you are all well...i am really really busy at work so will try and do personals later on.

Im in my BMS stage now so will do it every other day for the next week and see what happens? Im not getting my hopes up as if i cant conceive while on Clomid i very much doubt i will without it   Im at the hospital on Monday so will see what my cons says then??

Caroline.. i feel the same as you hun, but try and stay  

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi ladies, just a quickie as at work. 

I haven't tested since Tuesday but it was way too early so not sure it was necessarily a BFN, although I'm 99.9% certain I'm not pregnant. Just don't feel like I am and know I'd be really lucky for it to have worked. 

I'm going to try and hold off testing until Tuesday, when I'll be CD34 which is what I was when trying for DD

Big hugs to all those feeling fed up     xx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

can anyone tell me why my ticker isnt showing at the bottom - i've cut and paste it in but it just shows text.  Any help gratefully received as its starting to really bug me now.

Angel star - glad its not just me going mad.  Hope your DS is feeling better

SarLiv - I'm good, not falling out with myself anymore or brick anyone's back windows which is a relief

Mrs Normie - keeping fingers crossed that its implantation

Jenna - how are you feeling, we'll be testing at the same time again.  I'm not very confident for this month, i think I'll end up on IUI but hoping not to.

Jodilee - dont worry about what you are going through, its completely normal.  If we can help in anyway, just ask

Suzie W - any news of the witch?

Sweetcheeks - clomid didnt agree with me but has worked for lots of others

Helen and Joe - best of luck

Angel Moon - dont give up hope yet - i think you are very good holding off till Tuesday 

Vicnste, Tonia, Poppy, our new bride Jacqui, Amy, Birba and Caroline - sending big hugs 

any news on the ticker would cheer me up as i cant work out what im doing wrong

xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Jane2011 - You need to paste the bbr (think thats what its called) code in your signature.  It shouls work then.  What problems did you have with clomid?

carolinearmstrong75 - Good luck at your hospital app x

Angel Star - Thanks for telling what the side effects are, its much appreciated x

Miss Normie - Got my fingers crossed for you x

Are you ladies having scans through your cycles or did you just have scan during the first cycle?

xx


----------



## Jane2011

sweetcheeks. i've done that with the signature but not working - i'd probably had all of the side effects with the clomid but dont want to scare you.  I'd prob just had bad reaction x


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well? I havent had a chance yet to catch up on everyone's news!

I have been away for a few weeks as I got married on the 29th April   and then been away on our honeymoon in the carribean!

We had the most amazing wedding day, it was perfect and our honeymoon was beautiful! Got back on Monday and went back to work on Wednesday.

It has been such a brilliant few weeks and really enjoying married life and being Mrs K   

My period arrived on day 4 of our honeymoon which was disappointment but the plus was that my last cycle was exactly 28 days so clomid is definately making me more regular. I am at BMS stage now so we have been doing lots of ttc this week. Got a positive ovulation test on day 14 so thats a good sign. My consultant has asked I have a day 21 test this cycle as this is the 3rd cycle of clomid.

I hope you are all doing well and look forward to catching up on how everyone is doing.

Take Care, Mrs K (aka Jacqui P)


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies

i spoke to the clinic, and nurse says its way too early to be AF, and its quite possible its implantation bleeding. I told her that i got increased CM since (quite a bit actually) and she said u do get that with pregnancy. She said i won't know either way until i test in a week- but i told her my LP is 12 days, so its tuesday for me  So she wished me lots of luck!!

I'm so happy- i know i know, don't get my hopes up but i said to my mum only 3 days ago i thought i was pregnant (i think u just know) and i was really hopeful the clomid would work, so fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you're all good on this wonderful sunny afternoon!!! xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jane.. some tickers dont work on this site hun, try and get another style of one and it should work. Thats what i had to do it took me 3 attempts but got there in the end!

JacquiP.. congratulations on your wedding hun and so glad to hear you had a lovely honeymoon, where in the Caribbean did you go? Glad to have you back xx

Mrs Normie.. ooo gl hunni iv got everything crossed for you!


----------



## birba

hello to my favourite ladies!
How are you all?

SarLiv I know what you mean hun, I post on there but yes it's a new thread and not extremely easy to bond immediately, but you should come anyway! There is a lot of interesting chats and swapping of stories. Plus Amy and I are there so you won't be alone! xxx

I always read about you all but don't want to impose so I gently lurk around 

Mrs Normie such great news, hope it's your long waited BFP!

Hello MrsK!  Welcome back! xx

Hi Jane, I am ok hunni thanks hope you are feeling more peaceful  xxx

Caroline sorry you're feeling so down hunni, here's a big hugh, don't give up!  

Jenna hun good luck for testing next week, how are you feeling? xxx

Hi Vic, Poppy and everybody else you are always in my thoughts xxx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi ladies

Jane - You need to use the URL code with the [ square brackets round it  - tip courtesy of shellebell on the last thread  

Jacqui - welcome back and congratulations mrs k! Enjoy BMS b 

Sweetcheeks - I was scanned for my 1st 2 rounds of clomid and I had hcg to trigger ovulation

Caroline - sorry you got a bfn. I did have a bit of a chuckle at your guinnea pig with sympathy pcos! Hope you're both ok!

Poppy & angel moon - sorry you think af's on her way. I hope you're wrong xx

Hi angel star, vic, dilly, fluttery, mrs normie, Jenna, sarliv, Amy, birba, tonia, floofy (??! where are you hon?)

Afm Af arrived yesterday as predicted   but I did finally get an appointment with the locum consultant for this evening   so winging my way back home as I type.  Hopefully that means I can get started on fsh injections again so that this month isn't a write off (as vic said, I've not had much luck with treatment so far so without it would be a little bit of a miracle!). I'm getting a bit sick of this all now, in a different way to before - obviously it's still as depressing, but I feel kind of exasperated with it all.  More positive that it will happen in the long run, but exasperated and sick of waiting. Maybe I'll throw a brick through someone's window  

Love and   to you all xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey girls

Sorry if this is me post but feeling so upset, def think af will arrive tuesday I just feel like giving up throw clomid away and let my stupid body do what it wants cos it's rubbish, sick of feeling rubbish on clomid why can't anything good happen always negative things happening to me 

Am sorry for me post hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## angel star

Poppy         . I'm so sorry you're feeling so rubbish. I have no wise words. I know and I'm sure all of us here know how you feel. People will often say to me I have to be more positive, but it is really hard to be positive when we have been trying for so long. It isn't fair either that we have to take drugs to get pregnant that mess with our hormones either. I hope you have something nice planned for the weekend and relax if you can. Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## angel star

Suzie, sorry AF arrived but hooray you got an appointment, so at least you will have a plan for this cycle.

Birba, great to see you posting - and that we're your favourite ladies  

MrsNormie, fingers crossed for you 

Jacqui, hope you are enjoying married life - sounds like you had a fab wedding and honeymoon. 

Vic, this stage of the cycle is always the most fun   No pressure!

Caroline, sorry you got a BFN  . Your poor guinea pig having PCOS - I suppose we forget animals can have the same things as us 

Hi to Angel Moon, Sweetcheeks, Jenna, Dilly, SarLiv, Jane, flutterbybutterfly and anyone I have missed. I'm sorry that there are a few feeling fed up, but hopefully we will get another run of good news in the next month or two. 
 and   to all of you. xx


----------



## jay86xxx

Poppy      I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad time of it. Had a bad couple of days last week myself. Questioned whether it was worth all the hassle, but feeling so much more positive this week. Put it down to my hormones being all over (wonder why my hubby puts up with the mood swing he must be  ) Hope you have a nice weekend and feel better about things soon xxx


----------



## SuzieW

Dh told me on way to hospital appointment that his little sister us pregnant (not the older one who's having ivf).  His timing was impeccable - I just cried through my whole appointment.  This thing just isn't fair!


----------



## Jane2011

Poppy, don't give up you're body is adjusting to the hormones. We've all been there. 

SuzieW, sorry to hear you about AF but great news about the Appt


----------



## angel star

Suzie        to you too. Men don't get it and that's the type of thing my DH would do and then wonder why I break down sobbing. You're so right it *isn't* fair.


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been posting... Been reading to see if you're all ok, but been mega stressed at work and quite poorly the last 10 days. There's a horrible bug going around school, which I felt I was fighting off, but then came down with a bad head cold Mon. Wed started throwing up and only just stopped today. Still feel sick though and not eaten anything. Had a maximum of about 8 hours sleep over the last 3 days.   
Not on clomid at the moment. Got our next FS appt on Monday.

Hope everyone's well  
Floof x


----------



## fingers-crossed

Hello Ladies   iv very new to this and want to ask if i can  join in the crazy clomid chatter!?? im currently on cd 28 ( of a very regular 30 day cycle) of cycle 3 of 50mg clomid after ttc naturally for 18 months im 25 & dh 27 and just looking for somewhere to share info & support? x also how do i get the pink writing to follow my post like other peoples (told u i was new! haha ) just so u ladies can know about me xxx thanks girls and info support etc would be massivly appreciated xxx


----------



## J9L

Hi girls

Is there room for another newbie? I have just started clomid and I am on 3rd day of tablet (CD7), don't have any side affects so far just a bit bloated. When would side effects start? Hoping I am going to avoid them but doubt I will be that lucky. As you can see from my signature, not new to the fertility stuff but never been on clomid before so not sure what to expect really. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

suzieW- it's awful hearing other peoples news isn't it, my best friend annouced yest she is having twins!!! Naturally and already has a 12month old boy- it seems so unfair our journeys when others have so much luck but that is life I suppose. I hate feeling envious of her but just can't help feel jealous!!!Hope you are feeling ok. xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hello fingerscrossed and J9L welcome on board. We're all going through it so any questions just ask. We've recently had a few BFP's on this board which give the rest of us hope. Fingers crossed you can get the pink text by going into your profile and adding it to your signature

Xxxx


----------



## Amy N

Welcome to the newbies!!!!
This thread is very supportive, and all the ladies are amazing and got so much advive and suport to offer!!
There has been quite alot of BFPs recently on this thread, and im very luck to have been one of the first!
For me clomid was a success, and generally is a successful drug. Sadly, not all women will say the same, and will have to move onto other treatments, but just remember your not alone!! its such and emotional rollercoaster, and i dont know how i finished the ride, without the support from all the ladies on here. 
I dont post to often now, as know its difficult for some to read about, but im stil here reading about you all, and i cant wait for you all to get you much deserved BFPs!!!!!!!!

lots of love, and BABYDUST to you all!! 

Amy xx


----------



## SarLiv

welcome fingerscrossed and J9L - wishing you lots of luck, you are in the right place if you are looking for support, everyone is lovely here!

J9L - i think my symptoms started round about OV time/leading up, so not while i was taking the pills but more after - although i did take the pills at night so maybe i slept through it - i know lots of people do take them at night to avoid symptoms.

hey to everyone else - hope you all have a lovely weekend 

S x


----------



## angel star

Welcome to the thread J9L and fingers-crossed  . I hope that you will find this a really supportive and friendly thread, I know I have since joining it a few months ago.

Side effects vary for everyone. Some suffer really badly, but my worst has to be the hot flushes. I can't remember when i get them as have been off clomid for 3 months  , but expecting them soon as just finished my last dose today and on CD5. Wishing you both lots of luck for a positive outcome.

Floofy, poor you, you've really been suffering  . Hope your appointment goes well on Monday - take care. x

Hi Amy, been reading about you on the other thread  . 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. xx


----------



## jodilee

Hi everyone 
Thank you so much for all the replies to my first post!!!!! It's great to be able to speak to people who know exactly what your going through and how you feel! 

Was beginning to feel quite positive about this cycle as Ive been having lots of twinges and pains very low down in my stomach which as I am on day 17, I'm hoping   this might be a sign I'm ovulating - however my positive happy mood was ruined this morning   when I received a letter from consultant saying my blood test showed no signs of ovulation - which is completely the opposite to what the PCOS specialist said!!!! !!!! I'd just love to hear something positive from the hospital - anything would do !!!!!!

Also I was just wandering has anyone tried a supplement called pregnacare, was really looking for folic acid when I can across pregnacare for women who are ttc! Has anyone else taken these and is it ok to take them when taking clomid? 

Thanks again ladies for being so welcoming and friendly


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Thanku for ur kind messages after my little outburst, feeling bit better today had a good cry last night and cuddles off my furrbaby! X

Jodilee I take pregnacare as it has all the vitamins in not just the folic acid that u need, think a lot of people on here take them  Sometimesboots do them on 3 for 2 x

Xx


----------



## fingers-crossed

Hiya ladies! Thank you for the lovely warm welcome! I'm currently on cd 29 and feel really sad as I know AF is on her way as I feel all the usual pains & feelings I get wen she arrives. ( sore boobs, tummy & back  ache etc   
I stupidly let myself get slightly hopeful coz this month we also used OPK aswel as my usual clomid and felt we had really hit the nail on the head this time. But by the way I'm feeling it pretty sure AF will be arriving very soon. Just wanted to have a little moan, sorry girls! Xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Hiya just been doin a spot of research online( dangers of an iPhone) and was Reading about taking baby asprin to increase fertility... Just wondered if anyone took them and if they worked? X


----------



## angel star

Baby aspirin does not increase fertility as such but can help if you have issues with clotting studies or previous miscarriages. I am supposed to be taking it but need to start again as I have had 2 miscarriages and my doctor says there is no harm in me taking it as one of my clotting studies was very slightly higher than normal. You will probably find loads more in Angelbumps thread - if you look back through this thread you should find a link - if not PM me and I will find it for you. If you are thinking of taking it then I would just run it past your doctor so they are aware. Does that help or is it just a load of waffle  . x


----------



## angel star

See page 9 of this thread and the link for Angelbumps thread is there in a post I wrote. x


----------



## Butterfly83

Yeah thanks for replying... Prob won't take it although have had a miscarriage. Thanks again x


----------



## buttoneyes

Hi everyone, I'm currently on cycle 3 of Clomifene, really fed up of the symptoms. Has anyone else experienced heart palpatations and shakes when having a hot flush? I was very scared the other day because it was the first time I had had that , normally it's just a hot flush/dizziness.
Also, does anyone know what usually happens if the clomid doesn't work? I only have one cycle after this and the fact I don't know what comes next is making me feel stressed!
Thankyou in advance xx


----------



## angel star

jodilee, sorry you were fed up yesterday  . It's a real pain when there is conflicting messages coming from doctors  . The good thing is that hopefully clomid will help you to ovulate. Are you having your progesterone levels monitored or/and scanned when on the clomid as this should tell you how well it is working and if the dose is right? I don't take pregnacare as take some other vitamins in larger quantities so take plain folic acid. Look on Holland and Barrett though because I think they might have the pregnacare on offer at the moment (they did 2 weeks ago).

Poppy, pleased you felt better yesterday  .

fingers-crossed, we all get our hopes up each month until AF arrives. It's one of the many stresses we all go through  . It's such a rollercoaster of emotions each month through every phase of your cycle. If you are not successful this month let's hope next month you will be  .

buttoneyes, you found us then  . You will get plenty of support here. I haven't had the palpitations and shakes when having a hot flush and sounds frightening. Maybe you should let your doctor know about it? If clomid does not work then not sure what would be next, could be IUI or maybe IVF, but sure someome will come along soon to help. This is a joke coming from me, one of the world's biggest stress heads, but if you can try and relax and think positively as this can really help. I am desperately trying to think positively and believe it will work this month or very soon after being so down last week. It's not easy but some people swear this is what made the difference trying to conceive.  

Happy Sunday to everyone else and have a good day. xx


----------



## J9L

Morning girls

Wow what a busy thread this is!! Please bear with me whilst I get used to everyones names etc. 

Amy- thank you so much for your positive msg, it's such a relief to hear success stories and reminds me why I am putting myself through all this in the first place. Unlike your signature I do get a period but they are slightly all over the place, 40 days last month. I have been charting the last 2 months, 1st month ff said I did ovulate on day 19 and last month ff wasn't so sure, said maybe day 21, so I'm hoping if nothing else clomid will help regulate my cycles and allow me to know when the right time is. Given that DH has poor swimmers I have no chance if I don't hit the dates.

Jodilee- sorry you are being given conflicting advice. It's so frustrating this TTC business and the last thing we need is more confusion thrown into the mix. When I originally seen my GP about periods she tracked 3 of my cycles and said I wasn't ovulating and needed clomid, in Newcastle where I live GPs aren't allowed to give clomid so she referred us to the fertility clinic, when we got to the clinic they tracked my cycle 1 month and said I was ovulating and that was not the problem!! They then went on to say I might have PCOS but then when they did a scan of ovaries said they didn't look polycystic. She then said DH was the problem and we'd need ICSI as only have 15% chance of getting preg naturally!! To cut a very long story short we have had 1 cycle of ICSI and didn't work and since then I have began charting my cycles. Since doing this I've found I'm not ovulating every month which brings me back to my GPs originally theory!!! It's sooooooo confusing all this!!

With regards to pregnecare I took this one month and DH took some, then we have bought asda's own since then, only just started them all again so hoping that doing that with clomid , temping and ov tests I might hit the dates finally!!!

Buttoneyes- I am only on my 4th tablet of clomid and so far no syptoms other than bloating so I'm sorry I can't advise YET!!! I'm sure my symtoms will come!!

Fingerscrossed- I hope you are feeling better, AF is the worst and it's awful every month thinking you might be. I can't advise but when it's me I get a large bar of choc and a bottle of wine!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone girls. xxxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks AngelStar, I will see my doc soon , chances are he will say it's normal side effects but I'll ask none the less.

Generally when I've felt down I've had cuddles/walks with my furbabies - I did have a cat , two kittens and a dog, unfortunately the kittens and dog died within 3 days of each other in January. Since then my positive thoughts have been dwindling, and my remaining furbaby has been upset because his friends have gone. I'm hoping that in a couple of weeks, when I get a couple of kittens who's mother is the sister of the two kittens I lost, I will feel a little better because my cat will be happier and it will give me something to focus on.

And as for being a stress head, you are not alone ! Trying to not think about babies is like someone saying "Don't think about elephants" 

Much babydust to you xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

J9L - I find that while I'm taking the tablets I'm fine, it's the rest of the month the side effects kick in ironically !!


----------



## J9L

buttoneyes- I did fear I had it all to come lol!!! Only bloating so far, hope the clomid is actually working though so in a weird way I want some symptoms  

Is there a thread on BFP following clomid? Could really do with some PMA and success stories to spure me on

xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

J9L - I'm not sure, I would have thought so ! 

Here's hoping you get some side effects then- but not the really horrible ones lol 

A little something that made me chuckle about clomid- on the list of side effects it said "If you develop psychosis, immediately stop taking the tablets and consult a doctor" , how is one supposed to know if one has developed psychosis, one asks?


----------



## lp26

Hi girls,

Just registered on ff. I am on my 4th clomid cycle and I'm not full if hope. I have heard it benefits women that don't ovulate naturally or have irregular periods, however I am fine. Me and my partner have been diagnosed with unexplained I fertility.

Is it true that clomid can have the reverse affect on women that don't have ovulation problems? 

Anyone had a Laproscopy or do you know what the next step is on NHS?

Thanks to poppy29 for my replying to my first thread!
xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi new ladies

Not everyone is affected my clomid in a bad way but I reacted badly and was put onto tamoxifen. Worth speaking to your doctors though. Do keep positive, it's the thing that keeps us going in our darkest hours. If there's anything that you need to moan about, do it here as some friends who have never been through treatment will not understand. I had the shock of my life when my best friend told me I was just feeling sorry for myself, to give my hormones a good talking to and how she would drop some chocolate off for me. It was really upsetting as she's had 2 boys naturally but I vowed to myself not to discuss it with her. I'm keeping my distance and just staying busy but all the girls on here helped me through it

Wishing you all a positive journey xxxx


----------



## J9L

Buttoneyes- thanks I will have a look for some success stories, hoping I only get mild sypmtoms, to be honest even on ICSI jabs I didn't over respond so I'm quite confident I won't get OHSS or anything.

Jane- sorry you had a bad time with it, hoping you have better luck with new drug. Your best friend really needs to learn some tact and sensitivity. My recently preg with twins best mate said to me "hurry up and get having sex so you can join me"!!! What does she think I am doing!!!

As for physco episodes, I think I have them everytime a friend like that utters rubbish from their mouths.

This site has been such a comfort to me throughout all of this awful journey, and I'm really hoping clomid might be the answer. xxxx


----------



## angel star

J9L, I don't think there is a specific thread for BFP after clomid, but in the November/December pregnancy board there is Birba and AmyN who had a BFP after clomid, SarLiv on here is also pregnant and Tonia so there is hope for us. It just seems so hopeless when month after month we have a BFN. But hang in there, hopefully all our BFPs are just round the corner  .


----------



## lucky2010

Hi,


Is anyone else using the CBFM whilst on Clomid? I Have been using mine for months and have always had a regular 'peak' on day 11 or 12. This is my first cycle of Clomid and I know it affects the monitor in that you get more 'high' days as oestrogen levels higher than normal.... I am on day 11 and yet to get my 'peak'. I am worrying that I will be the one who already ovulates, is put on clomid.... and then STOPS ovulating!!


Any stories that CBFM works whilst on Clomid would be much appreciated.


Thanks,


Rach


----------



## J9L

Angelstar- thank you for the tips, that's a lot of BFP!!! Hope we are all joining them soon. xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Jane2011- I am sorry your friend doesn't understand, I know it is very hard when people just dismiss your feelings as petty, or say something incredibly insensitive.
A friend of mine (who lives in Iceland) was nagging about us going to visit him (which isn't cheap). We said sorry but we need to focus on saving money because we are hoping to get pregnant soon, his answer? "You can have a baby anytime but there is only a short season when you can see me"

Unsurprisingly I was furious, he did apologise but to me the damage is done and I don't want to talk to him about it anymore.

I'm glad I found this site because I can already feel the love and support from people .

Sending   your way xx


----------



## jay86xxx

AHHH!!  If one more person tells me that it will all be ok you're only young I think I will scream!! Had one of those weekend where everyone seems to know someone who has just fallen pregnant with at least two of them being 'accidents!' Just wish it was that easy for all of us! Seems like the thread has just gotten really busy! took me 20 minutes to catch up and i only looked in on Fri! Hope everyone is well. lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## buttoneyes

Hi Jay, I'm 24 too and I have also had people saying "ooh you have loads of time" so I know how frustrating it is, I sometimes carry a stress ball around with me......stops me hurting people


----------



## jay86xxx

Maybe need to do the same! Unfortunately my DH is getting the brunt of it atm!


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls,

I was reading the thread and felt really sad that we r all feeling a bit down about this horrible journey!! I wasn't going to say anything but i tested today at 10 DPO and got a   with FMU and i tested this afternoon with my mum, as i wanted to show her the line and i only held my pee for an hour and a half- and it was there and i'd even say slighter darker than this morning!!

I have been TTC for 2 years and 3 days, and i truly hope this is my sticky BFP!!!

I wanted to thank you all so much for your support- I'm not gonna take it as a proper  until i test Tuesday and that my AF stays away!!! 

Love to you all!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## fingers-crossed

I feel the same! :-( I'm 25 and constantly asked what's the rush? Your still young! But I don't think people realise how hurtful things they say can be. My best friend is very supportive but she constantly asks me if I'm pregnant yet! She's older than me and has no intention of starting a family it's just not her thing, I respect that it's not what everyone wants but having to say, no I'm not pregnant to her kills me! Iv started to feel quite bitter toward people and I avoid social situations with my friends as I know that the subject of pregnancy will come up. One of my friends has just found out she is pregnant and wasn't even trying, it was an accident as she puts it! Which obviously annoys me alot! I recently met for lunch with my girlfriends and she came alone and I think she made a point of talking constantly about her pregnancy. My friend know about my struggle and pain and I felt like my nose was being rubbed in it, my other friends realised because I was asked if I wa ok a few times. It's so hard and feel awful that I feel bitter towards her and I should be celebrating with her. But her crappy attude toward the "accident" infuriates me.  but I cant help it. I'm sorry to be depressing ladies but just needed to let off some steam!!I'm currently on CD 30 so Mrs AF is due today, i have all the usual symptoms that she's on her way which I suppose is why I'm feeling awful today and having a rant! I must admit tho my usual period symptoms have eased off as the day has gone on but trying not to get my hopes up as I font think I can cope with anymore heartache! 
Thank u for listening girls x franny x


----------



## fingers-crossed

Congratulations Mrs Normie!! That's fantastic news, there's hope for us all  xxx


----------



## jay86xxx

Congrats MrsNormie! that has made me smile! x


----------



## Amy N

Just wanted to say congratulations to mrs normie, keeping everything crossed its a sticky one too! Well done. X


----------



## jodilee

Congratulations mrs normie that's fab I'll be keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Jane2011

Congrats Mrs Normie, another BFP for this group! Xxx


----------



## jenna201

hey ladies jst a quick one as at a family party for my uncle with MS which sadly will be his last so will catch up with u all tomorrow.

I just wanted to say congratulations mrs normie i really hope this is your sticky bean babe xx


----------



## SarLiv

fantastic news Mrs Normie - congratulations!!  and especially as you were worried about not doing the deed enough this month - just goes to show!!


----------



## buttoneyes

Congratulations MrsNormie ,your good news cheered me up when I read it  

FingersCrossed- I was very close to commenting on an ex colleagues ******** recently when she was complaining about being fat when everyone around her is thin, I was very proud of myself for not doing but it was hard ! When she was pregnant with her first baby she was incredibly annoying " and of course I can't have runny eggs now, you know, becuase I'm pregnant"  "I need to be careful around chemicals, you know, because I'm pregnant" "now that I'm pregnant I have to be careful when lifting things" . I was glad when I didn't have to work with her anymore to be honest.


----------



## fingers-crossed

Buttoneyes- in so glad it's not just me that feels like that! Iv deactivated my ******** account recently for the same reason. An ex collegue Of mine who is 5 months pregnant posted status' like, is gutted I can't go out drinking with the girls 2nite, is feeling so pregnant today  Etc etc. Its almost as tho she isn't grateful to be pregnant, if that makes sence? Really annoys me! I know what when my time come ( hopefully one day, and soon!) I wouldn't  write things like that. It really is an awful thing :-( x I'm just feeling super horrible today as I know AF is coming :-( x I work in a hospital and have to visit the maternity wards & birthing suites on a daily basis. Seeing the new fathers coming to collect thier wife's & little ones rips my heart out. So I do feel like I'm constantly being reminded of my infertility every minuite of the day. :-( xxxx


----------



## angel star

Congratulations MrsNormie, what fantastic news. I hope this is your sticky BFP. (I am also hoping that you have started a new run of BFP).

To everyone else I'm a little tired now so will do personals tomorrow, but big  ,   thoughts and   to all. xx


----------



## buttoneyes

fingers-crossed - it makes perfect sense it's like they are ill and they are resentful of what the baby is doing to their body, personally when I fall pregnant I will enjoy feeling sick etc because it will remind me how lucky I am. 

I think you are incredibly brave to work in that environment , that shows true commitment and you should be proud of yourself for having that strength to persevere despite how you feel.

Here's hoping the clomid works for you soon xxx


----------



## fingers-crossed

Thank you buttoneyes. That's really nice to hear. I do just battle on just like everybody else but must admit iv spend may a times having to step back have a cry in the loo or staff room. I really hope the clomid work for me too. I completely understand what u mean by being happy to feel sick etc, I  have that attitude too, I wont  care if I get fat & covered in stretch marks, my body will have carried & homed a baby so I won't care. I wish u all the luck in the world  xxx


----------



## Shellebell

lucky2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone else using the CBFM whilst on Clomid? I Have been using mine for months and have always had a regular 'peak' on day 11 or 12. This is my first cycle of Clomid and I know it affects the monitor in that you get more 'high' days as oestrogen levels higher than normal.... I am on day 11 and yet to get my 'peak'. I am worrying that I will be the one who already ovulates, is put on clomid.... and then STOPS ovulating!!
> 
> Any stories that CBFM works whilst on Clomid would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rach


----------



## Shellebell

lp26 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just registered on ff. I am on my 4th clomid cycle and I'm not full if hope. I have heard it benefits women that don't ovulate naturally or have irregular periods, however I am fine. Me and my partner have been diagnosed with unexplained I fertility.
> 
> Is it true that clomid can have the reverse affect on women that don't have ovulation problems?
> 
> Anyone had a Laproscopy or do you know what the next step is on NHS?
> 
> Thanks to poppy29 for my replying to my first thread!
> xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls


Just to let you know - I have moved a few posts into this chatter thread and locked some others as you are now already chatting in here


----------



## angel star

Goodmorning all, a new week and maybe a new start of positive thinking for some of us   .

Fingers-crossed and buttoneyes, you are not alone at all in how you feel. I think most of us have been there, well at least I have. I probably would have engaged with ******** had I not had all my infertility issues, but I have never and will never do so now. I don't want to know about how fertile my old school friends, colleagues and other people from my past have been. It's devastating every time someone announces a pregnancy as it just reminds us all of our struggle and I have not found it to get easier even though I have a DS, albeit it is a different for me this time. The first time I was a complete wreck and cried so much, and it really changed me - not that I don't like who I am now. I suppose I just thought we'll get married, have a couple of years together then start a family, only just didn't realise how difficult making babies was  . When you do get pregnant you will enjoy every moment of it    . 

Jenna, hope the party for you uncle was good - sorry about his MS. How you doing? Test day can't be too far away or is it another week at least? xx

jay86, buttoneyes and Fingers-crossed, you are all young which is great. It means that hopfully   you will be lucky and treatment will work more quickly for you. The younger you start the better your chances I reckon and I'm sure fertility experts will say. That's my biggest regret that I let my DH talk me into waiting until we were nearly 30 and now I'm 36 - I still feel young but my eggs are not  . 

lucky2010, sorry I cannot help you about the CBFM as never used it - hope someone can help you. x

It's got really busy on here again after being quiet for a while, so I'm not even going to attempt to mention everyone  . Hope you all have a good week and have plenty   thoughts that we will be following MrsNormie soon.


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks Angelstar, fingers-crossed  

Angelstar- I'm sorry to hear you were put off for a few years ,and I think we all have regrets about the past, mine being I wish I hadn't been on the pill and started trying earlier. I'll be   for you I really hope you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## J9L

Morning all

Wow so many posts in just one day, this is a lovely support thread. Sorry for lack of personals but just dropping on before I start work.

Fingerscrossed & buttoneyes- we all understand how your feeling and I have been the same many a time, my lil sis came round yest who is 7months preg after trying for 2 months!!! Wish I could have been given that luck. 

I also feel like time is running out, we have been trying now since I was 26 and my 30th is fastly approaching (July) I know it is still young but when you've been on this journey almost 4yrs you don't want to have to wait anymore do you. I hope the clomid works for me, I took my last tablet this morning and my tummy is so bloated.

Mrs Normie that is fantastic news, once again more good vibes for this thread, lets hope we can all follow you very quicly. How long have you been taking clomid? Sorry just new haven't read through all the old posts yet.

xxxx


----------



## fingers-crossed

Morning all, could do with some advise! As I posted yesterday I am  currently 1 day late for AF and took a hpt about half an hour ago ( not with my first wee of the day) and it came up with a very faint Positive result! I don't know wether to believe it or not?? Would you all wait before mentioning it to the DH? I would wanna tell him were expecting if it wasn't correct?  Iv never had a faint/ positive result in the 18 months we have been trying so not really sure how to take it?? Xxx


----------



## angel star

A faint positive is a positive, especially if you have never had it before you know what you're looking for. I sometimes prefer to use the digital tests as it tells you in words. It sounds like you are - how exciting - congratulations. As long as you read the result within the required time it's legitimate as there can be confusion after with evaporation lines. I would tell DH what's happened and get a digital one too. xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good  morning ladies hope your all doing ok and have had a good weekend?

Hi to all the newbies that have joined. The ladies on here are the best. They have helped me so much when I have my low days and we keep each other going through this long hard struggle that each of us are going through. You get so much support and the best thing is having ladies to talk to that understand what you going through. before I joined I did fell so alone. My friends are great and try to understand but they don't really so this site has been a life saver!!

Wow there are so many threads on here. You lot have been so busy over the weekend.

Ive been nursing a very sick Guinea pig this weekend. She was spayed on Friday as she had PSCO and other complications. 

My AF is on her way. Got the horrible cramps this morning. 3 days late which I can't think why as the last 2 AF have been on time. 

Off to the hospital this Friday. Find out whats next for us. I hope I get somewhere with them. They are not the best and I always see someone different each time I go so I have to explain again my case   My mums coming with me this time and she is not going to be fobbed off thats forsure  

I see there has been another BFP.....Thats fantastic news. Congrats MrsNormie.

Sending you all big   and loads of   vibes.

Cxx


----------



## J9L

Fingerscrossed- a positive is a positive. I would rush to the shops and get another test to ease your mind but it is impossible for a test to show up positive if not!!! Congratulations, this is such a lucky thread, I hope I am joining you all soon. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! Wow you lot have been busy chatting this weekend, its such a lovely site and all you ladies are all so lovely! 

Congratulations Mrs Normie!!   Hope you have a healthy pregnancy hun!!

Fingerscrossed... if there is a positive line hun its a positive, i would go and buy a digital test and do it again tomorrow morning just to be sure though. Its up to you if you tell DH i would as i cant keep my mouth shut and i would be so excited and nervous all at the same time! GL hun i really hope you have done it!!

Caroline.. aww i hope your guinea pig gets better soon! 3 days late on AF are you sure she is defo on her way!? Il keep everything crossed for you babes    

AFM.. im at the hospital at 2pm today to see what my cons says about me not conceiving on Clomid in the last 3 months and to see what he would advise me to do next?? I will let you all know about that tomorrow. This weekend has been really frustrating for me i should have been having BMS but only did once as iv got quite a bad cold and iv not felt up to much at all, im aching everywhere and i think DB is coming down with it too now! So frustrating!! So im defo not preggers this month!


----------



## fingers-crossed

Thanks for the advise everyone, I'll go and get a digital one after work  x I still don't believe it as I feel just like AF is about to arrive! I'm in shock! Xxx


----------



## J9L

fingerscrossed- it is lovely news and proof that clomid does work, and you know what they say 3rd time lucky!!! I bet you are over the moon. xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Second cycle of Clomid was unsuccessful    tested at the weekend and negative, tried again today CD33 another no go. 

I'm gutted but has made me determined to loose weight as this really isn't helping me. 

x


----------



## angel star

AngelMoon  , I'm sorry it was a BFN for you. Hopefully it will be your turn very soon  .


----------



## angel star

Vicnste, hope you get some helpful answers at your appointment as to what comes next. Sorry about your cold, I reckon before the end of the week DH or I will have a cold as DS is full of one and it's BMS week for us so just something else to stress about    .

Caroline, your poor guinea pig being very sick. Sorry you've got horrible AF cramps. Like Vic, hope you get some answers on Friday at your appointment. Not very helpful that you see someone different each time, talk about inconsistency  .

fingers-crossed, when I got my BFP with DS I felt AF was going to arrive all the time. Bet you're so excited  .


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I used to post on an earlier chatter as it was around a year ago I was taking Clomid. I'm on day 2, so 1st 2 pills popped today. I'm on 100mg.

So Good Luck Girls and   to you all

Foxy!


----------



## AngelMoon

Fingers crossed - sounds really exciting! When trying for my first, I tested at 9pm on CD33 and got a very, very faint positive. In fact it was so faint I thought I was imagining it    I tested again at 6am the next morning, we just couldn't wait, and was alot stronger and a definite BFP    DH then went out and bought a digital test so it actually spelt it out for us   

I too also felt like I was going to come in, it's one of those cruel pregnancy symptoms that someone decided would be useful   

Best of luck   

x


----------



## fingers-crossed

Thanks angelmoon, do u think I should save the digital test till in the morning so my wee is at it's strongest or just go for it? X I do feel exited but just stunned as I expected to feel different but I don't? I do just feel like AF is coming? Really strange! X


----------



## SarLiv

crikey ladies the posts are thick and fast on here - its like it was a month ago - hard to keep up!

fingerscrossed i was the same as you - i did a test and it was faint positive and i hotfooted it down to tesco and bought 3 different types including a digital and then did them all!! definitely do one tonight! and have to say a line is a line so sounds like you have your BFP - well done!!

Angel Moon sorry about the BFN - really hope the next round works for you

Vic - good luck at 2pm hope they can give you a plan to move forwards

Foxybaby - hello and good luck

Caroline - have you tested if you are late?  i know its horrible testing and seeing a bfn but if you are late it might be worth testing as cramps for AF and BFP are pretty much the same feeling.

Jenna hope the family party went ok 

J9L - it does seem as though time is running out but do not give up hope and any worries or fears just post on here as it realoy does help

Angel star - any clomid symptoms yet?

hello to buttoneyes, lp26 and lucky 2010, Jacqui, Jane, Suzie and all you other lovely ladies

S x


----------



## SarLiv

fingerscrossed i would test now - but then i am rubbish at waiting!  you are late so i would just test.


----------



## fingers-crossed

Thanks! I'll test again later with the DH and I'll keep u posted xxxxx thanks for the lovely messages ladies I really hope it's good news and it sticks!! Xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Vic....Thanks hun. off to the vets with her tonight bless her for a checkup. She has had me so worried. Hope all goes well at the hospital hun x

Angel Star...The   has arrived so another month goes by!! Tell me about it they are crap at my hospital. God help them if its someone different. No more Mrs nice   Hope I get some answers. Should find out if I Ov on month 1 of clomid. I still don't even know that info yet!! How are you doing anyway chick?

FoxyBaby...  and welcome. The ladies on here are fab so supportive. 

Fingers-crossed...Sounds like you have done it hun. I would be testing like crazy now if it were me   I would buy every type going   Congrats to you.

Sarliv...The   arrived this morning so def not preggers again this month. Oh well onto the next. Hows you anyway hun. You doing ok?

Hello to all you other ladies out there. Sending you all big   and  

Cx


----------



## birba

congrats MrsNormie! Well done babes!

Fingercrossed congrats! At 1 day late a digital test will work, mine worked at 8DPO! and it wasn't the first wee of the morning!  BTW AF pains are normal and are going to stay for at least another few weeks sorry to say 

Re CBFM that somebody asked I used it and I found it fab. Don't worry about the possible result alteration because you take clomid on days 2-6 and by day 9-10 the effect is out of your system and the LH surge is genuine. I conceived that way  Hope this helps xx

Poppy sorry you are feeling so down, but don't give up hun!!!  

Jenna sorry about your uncle hun...  

Caroline sorry about your BFN..... 

Angel hunni thanks  I don't post a lot as Amy said I don't want to upset anybody ... but I do miss you all!

Hello to all the newbies and welcome to this crazy journey, you couldn't have landed in a better place than this!

Love and light to all xxxx
B.


----------



## jopage

hello, 
can i join the chatter? I'm just ending 2nd cycle on clomid but don't think i ovulated again  i find it really hard to tell though! 
Tryin to decide when to start norethisterone to start another cycle as off on hols in 2 weeks so no AF wanted then! 

love to hear how long it took for clomid to bring on ovulation for people? could it still work for me? i have 6 mths of pills in total b4 try seomthing else...

Lx


----------



## puss-in-boots

Hi all.... Can I join the chatter too?  I am due to start Clomid once i have had a laporoscopy to confirm the diagnosis, so I thought if I popped along here I might get an idea of what is likely to happen and hopefully I'll see lots of BFP's to keep my spirits up !!! 

So this is a big   from me and huge   to you all 

Kat xxx


----------



## angel star

Hello and welcome to jopage and Foxybaby  . It's great this thread has got busy again but sorry you find yourselves here. But hopefully a recent run of BFP's should help us all stay focussed. 

jopage, are you having any monitoring done while you are taking the clomid like scans or bloods as these are sure ways to find out if you are ovulating? I don't have any experience of not ovulating, my problem is not ovulating effectively and having low progesterone levels at day 21 (or equivalent day) bloods. Hopefully someone will be along soon to help you, but we are all different so what happens for one person might be different for another. 

Foxybaby, I hope you have success this time round  . Bet you are not looking forward to the side effects again   or are you a lucky person who doesn't suffer too much?

Caroline, I can't believe you still don't know your results from month 1 - that's awful. Thanks for asking after me see below  .

Birba and Sarliv hello ladies, hope you are keeping well.

AFM, CD 7 for me so lots of BMS this week but not overdoing it so DH   have a chance, so adopting the every other day stance. I am so hoping this is the month and the antibiotics and a 3 month break will have done me good. So if I don't get a BFP at the end of this cycle I am heading for a fall, but hey deep down I'm getting used to it. Also, I am so fed up of spending money on vitamins and supplements which I wonder are a waste of time as well as trying to remember to take them all. But I also have to take heart that my clinic will let me do 12 cycles of clomid - not sure that is good for the body or mental state  .

Hugs to all and roll on the BFP's  .

Oh my goodness, while writing this (as it takes me so long) there is another newbie. Hello puss-in-boots and welcome to this thread  . You will find loads of support here and it has just gotten so busy again.


----------



## Jane2011

Omg fingers crossed I have everything crossed off you. That's absolutely brilliant. Do let us know Shen you re-test xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Fingers-crossed - That is fantastic news ! Deffo get a dig test, that will tell you how far along you are too  

Angelmoon- I'm really sorry to hear that   I am on cycle 3 of clomid and am approx 3 days away from finding if it has worked. I   the next time will work for you   

Big welcome to all the newbies, I am a newbie myself but I already feel at home here and everyone is absoloutely lovely and supportive, you couldn't have chosen a better site xx


----------



## fingers-crossed

Hiya girls, an update a promised,  I did a digital test after work and it displayed a BFP!!!!!! 2-3 weeks pregnant! Thanks everyone for the kind messages etc. Still feel like AF is coming and all feels very strange but it's proof that clomid defiantly works  xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots

Congratulations!!!!   

xxx


----------



## angel star

Congratulations again fingers-crossed - that was a short stay with us, but wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond.


----------



## Jane2011

Woo fingers crossed, that's brilliant news. You may be one of the ladies who had the shortest time on the thread catching so quickly  

Angel moon, sorry about your news but keep positive, next month may be your month. 

AFM I'm 9dpo, got twinges that AF on her way. Don't think we had BMS anywhere near enough, only twice in the window of opportunity as was physically too shattered to do anymore. Maybe next month will be our month too

Xxx


----------



## fingers-crossed

I know! Iv not been here long at all! You girls must have been the luck I needed! Thank you so much! Don't worrie I will be sticking around! ) xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Huge congrats* Mrs Normie* and *fingers-crossed*.... what great news for you both!!

*birba,* thanks for the advice re CBFM. I have been using it for ages and it has been fine so I'm just hoping the 'peak' hasn't shown up yet as the clomid has made my cycle a bit longer. All this uncertainty is a minefield!! JUst hoping so much for a 'peak' in the morning as we need to arrange our meetings with our known donor.... all so complicated!!

I have only had one lot of Clomid so far and the main symptoms I had were hot flushes and feeling incredibly tired. Can I expect the symptoms to get worse or will they be about the same every cycle?

Thanks,

Rach


----------



## jenna201

hey ladies, wow its been busy over the weekend.

fingers crossed    hunny so pleased for you, that was a very quick visit, i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months sweet pea,welldone  xx

jane hello my lovely we are exactly the same, i am 9dpo today also got twinges and been soooo tired the last few days but i put that down to the progesterone support.fingers crossed we both get our bfp's on saturday.i am also feeling the same as u with the bms as we only done it 4 times in the days before ov but missed the day of and after due his son being in hospital but amy manged her bfp with sex 2 days before ov so fingers crossed we had some sperm ready and waiting for our eggies   xx

angelstar how u doing hunny? hope your not suffering too much with the side effects of clomid.fingers crossed ur first time lucky bk on it after your break xx

welcome button-eyes,puss-in-boots,foxybaby and jopage, i hope you settle in nicely and ask away if u need any help or advice with anything, the ladies on here are full of info xx

caroline hunny sorry your furbaby is poorly and that your af arrived, keep your chin up hun and hopefully next month is the one xx

angelmoon i am so sorry it was a bfn for you hunny, i hope next month brings you a pos result, i know it sucks and dont make you feel better but keep positive darlin xx

hey birba my lovely how are you doing? all well i hope xx

sarliv & Amy hope you are both doing ok too xx

vicnste how are you doing darlin? hope all is well and good luck for this month xx

poppy keep your chin up sweet pea xx

hello to anyone i have missed, there are just too many posts to read back thru but trying to keep up lol
AFM i had my blood test today and i am 9dpo and as i said to jane i have tiredness and twinges, also need some help regarding the progesterone, sorry this is a TMI bit but if anyone could help i would appreciate it, i have been taking my cyclogest thru back end as thought it was less messy but this month has been different, i have been gettin a lot of vaginal discharge which is watery/creamy, i only had this in my pregnancy and didnt suffer this last month, i am not going to get my hopes up and assume pregnancy as i know the cyclogest gives lots of pregnancy symptoms. just wanted to know if anyone else suffered with it when using back passage.Having to use a pad in day as i am just wet all the time sorry i know that way TMI but i have no one else i can ask lol xx


----------



## SarLiv

Just a quickie

excellent news fingerscrossed!

caroline - so sorry AF has come this month  

Jenna - dont want to get your hopes up but i definitely notice a difference in discharge around the time of my BFP and ever since - i use front entrance for cyclogest but this is different its not like the cyclogest discharge its more (sorry TMI!!)  really hoping for you

Also Jane and Jenna, we did it 3 times over the fertile time ( 3 days before peak, 1 day before peak and then the day after peak) so not the day of the positive OPK and that was it - we did it much more other months we did not get lucky

hey to all of the newbies

S xx


----------



## jenna201

hey sarliv hunny dont worry ur not getting my hopes up, i am being logical about it and thinking it might just be because i am having more progesterone which is at the levels mine were at in my pregnancies without the cyclogest.I wll just have to wait and see what happens. thanks for replying xx


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks to SarLiv and Jenna, have noticed watery CM today, thought AF may have shown up v early but no, not yet. However no other symptoms, apart from not bring able to sleep as was really hot last night and restless. 

We live in hope! Xxx


----------



## Amy N

there really is a baby boom at the moment!!!! i read that spring is the season for conceiving!!!!  im praying that there are more BFPs coming your way... you all deserve it soo much!! xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Ladies

I've been on site for a few mths but not really posted much, ive been reading for a while and found it all very supportive and helps to know your not the only one going throught these issues. Ive just been prescribed clomid which is a bit scarey! However no sign of AF and im on day 41!!! Which is my longest cycle since coming off pill. Have PCOS and cycles have tended to be 32-37 days. Typical when i want AF she doesnt arrive. Have tested and BFN so thats not the reason!


K xxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Hello ladies

Just saying hello so you don't forget me.  Not going to attempt to catch up on all the newbies that have joined and everything that's gone on!

Not having a happy time at the moment - working through things myself first, will start posting again when feeling bit more optimistic.

Love and   to you all

Sxx


----------



## jay86xxx

Hello all!
So busy on here this weekend finding it hard to keep up. Went for my blood again today had to have day 21,23 and 25 progesterone tests this month even after my folli scan which showed up nothing!   

Congrats fingerscrossed!

Jenna hope this is your sticky BFP too!

Kaz- I too have PCOS  but Con has given me northisterone to bring on af if not arrived after 30 days! 
 and


----------



## MrsNormie

omg!!!!!! fingerscrossed!!!!!!!!!!!! we are BFP buddies!!!!!!

Jenna and Jane- one of the signs i got was the discharge and lots of it!! So fingers crossed!!!

Hope everyone is ok and so sorry to angelmoon- i know the hurt of AF far too well!

AFM- I am exhausted all the time!! peeing every hour and i got af pains on and off- i read thats normal though! I was so convinced earlier i was gonna bled- but nothing!! Tomorrow is OTD but i called the clinic today and i got my first scan 7th June at 6 weeks 2 days   I have never ever got that far before!!! and for once they believed me- my gp's normally disregard my BFPS, but my clinic was so happy for me!!

I'm going bed sorry for no personals, but i am exhausted!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Kaz1979

Thanks Jay

I do have some northisterone in my drawer so may speak to Fertility Nurse tom and see if she thinks i should take it! Actually dont minf if AF doesnt come till wkend as got a lot going on this week! Could do without trying to fit scans in as well!!

Kaz


----------



## fingers-crossed

I know mrs Normie! Great news for us both! keep intouch it will be nice to share it with someone! I already have the same things as u, peeing lots & shattered but no sickness so far ( thank god!) Hopefully going to speak to my consultant in the morning and get a scan date!  xx baby dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

SuzieW, we wouldn't ever forget about you. What's on your mind, a problem shared, a problem halved. No probs if you don't want to speak but if you need to PM any of us, you only need to ping off a message. 

Big hugs for you chick     

Xxx


----------



## J9L

Morning ladies

This thread is sooo busy and I'm so thrilled for all you ladies with BFP!!! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months ahead.

To all the others- this thread is the proof we needed that clomid works, I am so optimistic this month but maybe that's becuase it's my first clomid month.

I am now 9CD into cycle (finished last clomid yest took days 4- so far haven't had any sypmtoms other than bloating and bit tired, hoping this is a good thing and not a sign that clomid isn't working.

I have read should ov on 5-10 days after last tablet, but I only have 10 OPK tests and don't want to waste any, what days have most people ovulated? Has everyone ovulated on their first month of clomid? I have beeb given due to possible PCOS and unregular cycles, although I do know I ovulate on my own some months?

It's so confusing all this infertility, also DH has poor swimmers so should I BMD every other day or every 3 days? Keep reading conflicting advice. 

Would appreciate any of your thoughtS?

Hope everyone else is well. xxxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Wow so many BFP recently Congrats to everyone... Really gives me hope that it might actually work for us! Xx


----------



## angel star

Goodmorning all and welcome to Kaz1979  .

J9L, it is really busy this thread and difficult to keep up sometimes. My DH also has poor swimmers, morphology and count and advice is to BMS every other day in these circumstances (one month we overdid it and I wonder if it affected the negative outcome  ). The thing is the sperm can live for up to 5 days so good idea to have plenty ready before that are waiting and some after. On clomid I have never ovulated beyond day 15 and usually day 14 but has been day 13. Let's hope you will not be on clomid long and it works  .

Suzie, we would not forget you. Sorry you are having a difficult time at the moment    . As Jane2011 said we're here for you if you need us. It's going through a bad patch when you need the support. Take care of yourself  .

Kaz1979, always the way, when you want AF she doesn't show . 

Jane2011, lets hope that this is your month and it only takes once .

Jenna, I'm fine thanks and thank you for the luck. Not had any really bad hot flushes yet this month, but only CD8. Sorry can't advise about the cyclogest as I use the front. I have every faith that this will be your month  .

Jay86, I hope that your results from your bloods give some indication what effect clomid is having, it maybe that you need the dose changing.

To everyone else, hello and   to all. Hope you are all doing alright and all these BFPs should be giving us so much hope that clomid will work for us too.


----------



## MrsNormie

Its official- the digi told me i was pregnant 1-2!!!!

Thank you so much guys for all your support!! I couldn't of done this journey without you all xxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Wow you lot have all been so busy its hard to keep up!! Its great at how supportive we all are to each other i love this thread so much   And a big big congrats to the ladies who have BFP's hope you have a healthy 9 months xxxx

Well my appt with my cons went ok yesterday.. he has upeed my Clomid dose to 100mg for another 3 months and i have to have a blood test on my 2nd cycle day 21. He said my progesterone level is excellent as its 103, which is great!! He also advised me to go to my GP and to ask him to refer me to St Marys maternity hospital for IUI... so i will see my GP next week and have a chat with him about that.
But for now i am on another crazy clomid journey and my cons said the side effects can be doubled as he has doubled my dose (poor DB) ha ha ha... im not due to take them until next month now so he has a couple of weeks of mood free!  

xxxx


----------



## J9L

Mrs Normie- congratulations, I bet you are thrilled, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Vicnste- good luck with the clomid journey, I am hoping my symptoms keep at bay and I'm sure Dh is hoping the same ha ha.

Angelstar- thanks for the clarification I am never sure as fertility clinic say to wait til every 2-3 days but sometimes don't want to miss the window and think anything is better than that. I think we did the same last month, but I now know I didn't ovulate to pretty pointless ha ha. DH says I am a sex crazed lunatic when it is ov time, but then he doesn't get a look in other times (I really must make more of an effort the other days too)!!!

xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots

MrsnOrmie .... Congratulations!!! Wishing You a happy and healthy 9 months !! Xxxxx


----------



## Amy N

vic n ste- dont worry about the dose...i didnt actually notice a difference with taking 100mg, it was whan i went to the 150 that i noticed..and DH noticed!! obviously everyone is different!!

are you taking clomid for ovulation problems? or just to boost your eggs? if its for ovulation has anyone mentioned ovarian drilling? x


----------



## AngelMoon

Thank you for your kind words ladies, I know you all understand how it feels (unfortunately)   

fingerscrossed - HUGE congrats to you! So happy it was a positive, knew it would be    I'm hoping I take after you and get lucky on my 3rd cycle at 50mg   wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy   

x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Amy.. hopefully i wont get bad side effects then! ha ha! Im taking Clomid to boost my eggs as i ovulate naturally anyway, this is just a little helping hand! How are you doing hunni, hope your having a happy healthy pregnancy! x


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies, Jeezz you lot have been busy on here. I can't keep up!!!!

A big hello to all the newbies. This site is fantastic and the ladies on this tread are the best so supportive, kind and caring. its been a life saver for me this site.

Birba...How are you doing chick? Bit gutted that AF arrived. Im off to the hospital on Friday 27th so see whats next for us.

Sarliv...Thanks hun. Am gutted. Never mind off to the hospital this Friday find out whats next for us. how are things with you hun?

Jenna201...Thank hun. She was  back at the vets last night and she has recovered so well she is now out of the woods but I still have to give her pain killers and antibiotics for another week.Such a relief. She is the sweetest little thing.

A big congrats to Mrs Normie and Fingerscrossed. Such fantastic news for you both.

Amy N...How it all going with you chick?

Angel Star...Stay strong. You never know the break could of done you the world of good and the clomid now will kick start it all. Sending you  

Vic...Thats great news hun. Lets hope I have the same this Friday??

To all the other ladies I have missed sending you all big  

Cxx


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies just a quickie for vicnste, i am the same as amy hun, i didnt notice a difference untill my clomid was 150 then it got quite bad but not as bad as 200mg, i did that for 4 months and i actually went loopy so would never do it again, i think you should be fine on the 100mg, the only thing i noticed with increasin my dose was terrible headaches but if i remember correctly i am sure that was with the 150-200mg dose.sorry this is just turning into a ramble lol, i am sure you will be fine thats all i am trying to say  xx


----------



## Foxybaby

Wow-just back on the thread and I've seen 2   's that is totally amazing. Congrats to MrsNormie & Fingers-Crossed! 

On day 3-getting a few hot flushes-i know its a side effect but can't remember getting them last yr. Although it could be the changing weather-Sunny one minute, Armageddon the next   

Am going to use Evening Primrose oil from the start this time


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Caroline.. i wish you all the luck in the world for Friday hun, hopefully you will get the answers you are looking for and get things moving again! Big   and   to you babes xx

Jenna.. its good to hear that i may not get bad side effects then   I suffer from headaches anyway so i doubt il even notice that i just pray they dont turn into the dreaded migraine! Hope AF stays away for you hun iv got everything crossed for you  

Speak to you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi Vicnste

not everyone gets the side effects so fingers crossed you'll be ok.  

i'm hoping that we get some more BFP's in the next month 

xxx


----------



## jodilee

Wow ladies as a newbie I didnt realise there would be so many posts to read after just a couple of days!!!! Congratulations to all the  and I hope there will be many more soon!!!!  

I am having some super clomid side effects!!!!!!! Just bloody lovely!!!!! today I felt sick, hot and nearly passed out at work....not great in a room full of seven year olds!!!! I have also been having really strange twinges and pains really low down in my stomach and around my back for about the past week or so!!!!! 

I had just got used to my body and it's strange little ways at that time of the month (although not every month for me!!!) and now I'm all confused again and cant read any of these signs!!!!!! Oh well I suppose I'll get used to it

Jxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Hi am currently cycle day 8 cycle 2 of 50mg of clomid, ever since I stopped takin it on sun have had ovarian pains on the side I'm due to ovulate on... Just wondered if I should be worried or if it's normal? Know from lap and dye that that ovary is stuck and not as good as it should be. Thanks x


----------



## angel star

Butterfly83, the first couple of cycles that I took clomid I definitely noticed pain on my sides which I reckon was ovarian pain. Now I don't notice it as much - I would take it as a good sign that the clomid is working, but if pain becomes unbearable then contact your doctor.

jodilee, the side effects are lovely aren't they  . But I'm lucky as don't seem to get too many. I had a few hot turns last night but nothing compared to what I usually get. Hope today is better for you. 

Foxybaby, I reckon a lot of cycles are different. I have had some cycles with a lot of side effects and some where I've felt no different.

Vic, graduating to 100mg clomid  . I'm on that too and have been fine after starting on 50mg. Hope the increase in dose does the trick  .

Hello to everyone .

AFM, CD9 and have started getting a lot of peak type mucus already so reckon could be on for early ovulation this month - at least clomid makes me ovulate around day 14 as without it is day 19-21.


----------



## buttoneyes

Hi Jodilee, I work in a secondary school and I have had times where I have actually had to go home because migraines/dizziness were so bad. Do people at work know about your situation? I decided to tell my colleagues just so they would understand if I had time off / was moody etc  

Hope the clomid works for you !


----------



## Amy N

good luck to everyone testing in the next few days!!!!.......Jenna- will be keeping everything crossed for you hun, keep  us updated!!! xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Im very very busy at work so just a quick one for now...

Angel.. its good to know you are ok on your 100mg after being on 50mg, if you dont mind me asking what your progesterone levels were like while you were on the 50mg? As i have heard that if your progesterone is above 80/90 then your cons should leave you on 50mg as you could get ohss?? Mine was 103, so i am all confused now??  

xx


----------



## angel star

Hi Vic, while I was on 50mg my levels were 52 (on 3 days of clomid) 91(on 5 days clomid) and 72 (on 7 days clomid). You also have to bear in mind that I had cyclogest with round 1 and hCG in luteal phase on second two rounds. When I was put on 100mg the first cycle was for 4 days and progesterone 84 and then when I had 100mg for 5 days in January it was a whopping 190   - I think along with an oestradiol level of 1218 that's why I'm now on 100mg for 3 days this cycle - so it will be interesting to see what happens with my bloods this month. Not exactly consistent but my clinic like progesterone between 60-100 and oestradiol between 400-800. You should be fine on 100mg, but I don't understand why you are not having bloods done each cycle, and especially your first on a new dose. I hear so many things that it gets confusing - you should see the thread about aspirin that I am all confused about and worried I have been doing something wrong   .


----------



## Jane2011

Well ladies, serves me right for testing early as it was a BFN. Ruddy hell, not again. I'm currently trying to get my BMI back to a normal range so that when it comes to iui I'll be accepted. I've eaten healthy all day and for being so good, I'm rewarded with a big headache


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Angel
Quick question when you take clomid for 4days what day did you start please?? Xxxxx


----------



## angel star

Hi Rosey, 

Regardless of what dose or how many days I have clomid I have always been told to start them from day 3. Thanks for your advice regarding the aspirin on the other thread, I have emailed my doctor and should get a response by Friday. x


----------



## Rosey78

Ta Very helpful. A friend who is doing immune stuff told me bout aspirin-also heard ot from a argc girl too. Let me know what your reply says. Fingers crossed this month.

Hi to everyone else-life bit mad at mo so not having time to catch up on this thread sadly!
Great news for those of u with recent bfps have healthy 9months. 
Those waiting to ovulate-hope so strong eggies developing. 
Those just ovulating- happy baby dancing.
Those in 2ww praying it is your lucky month.
As always love and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Angel ... i was wondering why some ladies have bloods done all the time and i dont? When i was on 50mg he checked my blood on day 21 of 3rd course.. and this time roound oon my 100mg he wants to do a 21 day blood test on 2nd cycle?
Sometimes i get that confused with things, i just go with the flow  

AFM.. iv got quite bad tummy pains at the moment and i just hope to god its not my endo coming back already!! I was only saying to my cons on Monday that i havent had any pains since i had the lap and i was really pleased... typical   ha ha.
Speak to you all in the morning xx


----------



## floofymad

HI girls,

Am back on the clomid train after a break. 100mg this time. FS said hopefully pains won't be as bad now I've had endo removed again. He said my pathetic periods could be an indication that I'm not ovulating maybe. 
Hope you're all good  
Congrats to those with BFPS!  

Floof


----------



## Jane2011

Hi Floof, good to see u back x


----------



## Rosey78

Angel sorry one more question........you mention ur clinic liking oestradiol being between 600-800. Do u know what significance oestradiol is?? Mine was almost 1000 this month and prog 41.2nmol.......hence why starting cyclogest this month and upped to 100mg for 5days. If number above 100 tho may drop to 4days next month. Only have 3months left xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Ha is everyone on here a teacher?? I'm also a teacher 9 and 10 year olds! 
Not told my management what's goin on... Said it was problems with my periods, which is not strictly a lie( I keep having them!) x


----------



## floofymad

Butterfly83 said:


> Ha is everyone on here a teacher?? I'm also a teacher 9 and 10 year olds!
> Not told my management what's goin on... Said it was problems with my periods, which is not strictly a lie( I keep having them!) x


Hey, I'm also a teacher of 9 and 10 year olds. My head knows, but I've had SOOO many hospital appts she needed to really


----------



## marie123

Butterfly like your thinking on what to tell your boss  

Looks like there's loads of us teachers maybe they are putting something in the water to save on maternity pay ! 

Lets hope we all get some bfp's soon


----------



## Butterfly83

Floofy I've been quite lucky really with apps they've all fallen during holidays and my op was also during a holiday! 
Yeah does seem strange there's so many of us on here! 
I do worry how I'd stand if/when have to have ivf fingers crossed it won't come to that
x


----------



## angel star

Rosey, I believe the significance of the oestradiol level is that it shows the quality of your eggs. So 1000 is great, it could be that you released 2 eggs - just difficult to say. I was really worried about mine when they were 1218 (better than being in the 300's though) but my doctor wasn't unduly concerned and I could not find anything definitive when I googled it, however, in the end she decided to reduce my dose for this cycle. I hope the increased dose and the cyclogest increases your progesterone and you get a sticky BFP.

Floofy, really hoping you get lucky on 100mg and your pain is better. Great to see you back  , although we all would rather be on the BFP threads - which we will be soon   .

Welcome marie123  . Wishing you lots of luck on the clomid. You will get loads of support here.

Hope all the rest of you are alright. Chat tomorrow. xx


----------



## lesleyr

Hello every1 its been eh months and months(jan lol) so dont know if any1s still on who used 2 be on lol

Quick question im no longer on clomid(was offered more but didnt take them as did nothing 4 me) but i know some of u girls will have been through it. 

Right im going 4 ovarian drilling, any1 been through it that can offer their experiences(u know what cons can be like lol) i wanting realistic views rather than just cons saying u should or u may lol. Im on waiting list 4 it and was meant 2 be getting it October/november but putting it off till end jan/feb then getting iui after it all. Ive pcos 

Thanks in advance


----------



## carlysis

Hi im new here and hoping I can join in your chatter...........
Ive got one beaut of a DD whos 4 and a half an we have been trying for another for 4 years, have had all the tests and scans done on both me and my partner and we have finally started out 1st round of clomid. Ive had every side efect on the list lol! though its got better today ive been able to drive (the dizziness has been to the extream!!) I am on day 12 today and had my first scan today. I have one follicule 11mm and a few small ones in one side and one about 8mm and smaller ones in the other. Does anyone think this is small for day 12? I have extreamly irregular periods anything from 20 days to 50 days, I have to go back for another scan in 2 days time. Also how will my fertility nurse know if ive ovulated? I never show any signs and ive not been told about a blood test!
Im trying not to get toooooo obsessed with the whole thing and stay calm and im not holding out all my hopes on this, I have already been blessed with my DD and if shes all we have then I know we are very lucky. 
Thanks for listening everyone.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Hi lesleyr  . I can't help with the ovarian drilling, but I'm sure Jenna or AmyN (who is pregnant) will be along soon to give you some advice and information.

Welcome carlysis  . I also have a DS who is 3 and half but wanting another and not being able to is still painful despite us feeling truly blessed already  . I can't remember exactly what size my follicles were when I was scanned but they do sound on the smaller side. However, if you have longer cycles it could be that you will ovulate a little later and also the one that is 11mm might grow quickly now and if it usually needs to get to 20mm at least to be a mature follicle (I think - someone will correct me if I'm wrong  ) and if it grows approx by 2mm a day then you could be only days away from ovulation. At least you are being scanned - are you having another? This is the best way to see if you have ovulated as the follicle will no longer be there. You can also have day 21 bloods done for progesterone (or it should be 7 days after ovulation to be exact) but some women don't have scans or bloods just depends where you are. If you do not ovulate on the dose of clomid you start off on you may need it increasing - I started on 50mg but I'm now on 100mg and some girls have been on more. Hope that helps you and is not too confusing.


----------



## buttoneyes

Butterfly83- I'm a learning support assistant and I found that telling my colleagues and boss what was happening has been a weight off my shoulders because whenever I'm off work I know that they know where I am, my biggest problem is that I didn't want people thinking bad things about me, such as being unreliable or throwing sickies etc.

Hi Carlysis, I'm afraid I can't be of any use because when I was tested it was bloodwork I had done. The side effects are horrid but I really hope it works for you


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Ladies

I would like to officially join this thread please if you don't mind.  The   turned up during the night so tomorrow i will be taking my first 2 tablets (100mg in total).  When would you ladies suggest is best to take them, morning or night?  I rang the hospital and they have given me my first scan date which will be day 12.
Im the same as a few of you i already have a DD and i feel so blessed to have her.  She is 2 as you can see from my ticker and she is my life.  We have been trying to conceive for 18 months and had no joy.  I have PCOS so my cycles were very long at one point but they seem to be getting shorter, this cycle was 34 days long.

Looking forward to be chatting with you all   xxx


----------



## Amy N

lesleyr- As angel has said, i had OD sept 2010, and am now coming up 12 weeks pregnant!!! prior to the OD i didnt have periods or ovulate. I tried clomid in increasing doses for 6 cycles...and didnt respond. I had the op, and although the op itself didnt make me ovulate i had 3 successful cycles on clomid 100mg where i produced eggs. we concieved on the 3rd cycle. The op itself was relatively straight forward, i was in and out of hospital the same day, felt a bit drowsy for the first 24 hours after, but had beeen given morphine type pain killers. was in more discomfort than pain for about a week, and then just more sore round the cuts, but all in all it was fine, id do it again if needed!! the only complication i had was "ironically" i bled for i think 23 days!! they said i was normal to have light bleeding for up to 7-10 days after, but that wasnt the case for me!! i was going through super pads every hour, pasiing clots and ended up having to have medication to stop te bleeding. but as i say, id do it all again!! I had a restarted the clomid in jan 11 so had 3 months off, but some people restart clomid straight away, otheres the OD is enough in itself to start ovulation!!! 

Il let jenna tell you her story, and if there is any thing i can help with just ask!!!

Hope everyone is well!!!!
Amy xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi All,
How are you all?
I am struggling to keep up with all the messages. Congrats to those who have got BFP's  
I am absolutely exhausted, I have been back to work just over a week and have done 6 12.5 hour shifts. Thank goodness I am off today so having a very lazy day.
My period is due next wednesday. We are on the 3rd cycle of clomid. I noticed with the first 2 cycles that my CM really reduced which I was a little concerned about but had read clomid can do this.
I am finding this month that I am getting alot more cm, had more during ovulation which coincided with the positive ovulation tests and have noticed the last few days that I am getting lots of white/creamy cm. I am day 7/8 dpo I think.
Hoping the increased cm is a good sign, we will see!
Hope you are all having a good day.
Take care, Jacqui xx


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna any news yet. BFN for me yesterday, didn't try this morn. AF due tomorrow


----------



## jenna201

jane i am really sorry hunny i was really hoping at least one of us would get a pos, i tested this morning at 12dpo with the cheapie 10miu internet ones and BFN for me too   really gutted, thought it was looking good.
how u feeling? xx


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

Hope everybody is ok.  Sorry I haven't been on but I have been in Spain on holiday. 

Congrats to those who have had BFP since I have been away.  

AFM I am on CD51 and still no period.  Just heard from my consultant who has told me to go back onto Metformin 1600 mg a day and when I eventually got a period to up my Clomid to 200  mg.  I hope something happens with my body this time.  Nothing is working so far. 

Does anybody know are you definitely not allowed to drink with Metformin or?  I know I drank last time. 

x


----------



## angel star

jane and jenna     . Sorry you have had BFNs.

daredevilrl, hope you had a good holiday in Spain. Sorry cannot answer your question about the medication as I know nothing about metformin. 

Jacqui, I have to come and have a look all the time now as it's so busy  . No wonder you're exhausted after all those long shifts - hope you have a good relax today. Fingers crossed you will get a BFP next week  .

sweetcheeks, good luck with your first cycle of clomid. I think most ladies take their clomid at night. I take it in the morning just because I prefer to do that. 

AFM, trying to be really positive about it this month - even turned round to DH this morning and said I have a good feeling about this month - we'll see in a couple of weeks   as only CD10 today. The thing is the more positive you are the harder you fall  .

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing alright and lots of   to all. xx


----------



## SarLiv

Jenna and Jane - sorry about the BFN's this month


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna, sorry to hear that chick, I honestly thought one of us would have got a BFP. We can be cycle buddies again next month. How are you feeling and how many more cycles for you?  I'm not sure to be honest. Before I started treatment I was well within my BMI range and now I just can't help thinking that all the weight I've put on since Christmas when I started the drugs has stopped me from falling pg. I think that I need to spend the next 2 months concentrating on eating healthy, increasing exercise and then shifting some pounds. I'm back at the clinic after the next cycle and if nothing has happened, they've said that they'll discuss the next stage. I don't want to be told that I have to lose lots of weight before they give me IUI so I'd rather try myself before being forced. 

It does make you question why me? When I work my backside off, don't smoke or drink, am generally an all round good egg ( ha, more rounder since starting fertility) and then you see these scroaty people who screw the system and can pop em out like they're shelling peas! I've had a cracking head the past 2 days trying to eat well and nothing naughty. I weighed myself this morn and had put a pound on but have lost 1/2 inch off my waist!! How does that work? I keep telling myself it's water retention! 

Hello to all you lovely ladies - Anyone got any good news? Xx


----------



## carlysis

Hi Ladies.

Lesleyr thanks for your reply, yes im having another scan tomorrow to see if they have grown so hopefully they will have! 
If Id not been taking these clomid tabs and was not sure of my cycle then id think I was pregnant because today my tummy is severly bloated really rock hard its quite weird to look at lol!

Gutted for some of you girls not getting positives, by reading your threads it seems you have all been through alot and im wishing you all loads of luck and hope that this cycle is the one that works for you. xxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

angel star - Thanks for letting me know.  I think im going to try and take the tablets in the morning for my first cycle and see how i go.  Its hard to be positive isn't it.  I hope this month is your month, sending you lots of    x

Jane2011 - Sorry to hear that its a BFN    sounds like we could be cycling close to eachother if your AF arrives tomorrow because im on CD1 today.  Good Luck xx


----------



## puss-in-boots

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> Jane2011 - Sorry to hear that its a BFN  sounds like we could be cycling close to eachother if your AF arrives tomorrow because im on CD1 today. Good Luck xx


Me too .... I am on CD2 today ! So I am with you girls too xx


----------



## birba

Jenna and Jane so so sorry for your negatives....


----------



## Amy N

sending hugs to jane and jennaXXxxx


----------



## jopage

Hi there, 
I am discovering that everyones fertility journey is so different! No 1 seems to be the same... 
still, i wondered if i could ask a bit of advice! On 2nd cycle of cloid, and did OV tests everyday until i got a positive, on CD30... this is really late and i am not sure if it is real! has anyone else had such a long gap btw taking cloimd pills and actual ovulation?
I have PCO, and was not sure if that, or the clomid can cause a false positive?

We're BD anyway, just in case! 

hoping its ovulation!

Lx


----------



## coopa

Hi jopage, 

First time poster here.  Read your post and had to respond, as I'm in a similar position - second cycle of clomid and OV on day 25, and was suprised it was this late. So no concrete evidence, but I'm hoping its was ovulation not a false reading. 

On day 40 now, so expecting AF any day.... 

x


----------



## Amy N

welcome to the new ladies..... this thread has got really busy lately!!! there are lots of great women with lots of knowledge and advice, im sure you will get the answers and support you are looking for!!!

Good luck with your journeys!!

Amy xx


----------



## lesleyr

Amy N said:


> lesleyr- As angel has said, i had OD sept 2010, and am now coming up 12 weeks pregnant!!! prior to the OD i didnt have periods or ovulate. I tried clomid in increasing doses for 6 cycles...and didnt respond. I had the op, and although the op itself didnt make me ovulate i had 3 successful cycles on clomid 100mg where i produced eggs. we concieved on the 3rd cycle. The op itself was relatively straight forward, i was in and out of hospital the same day, felt a bit drowsy for the first 24 hours after, but had beeen given morphine type pain killers. was in more discomfort than pain for about a week, and then just more sore round the cuts, but all in all it was fine, id do it again if needed!! the only complication i had was "ironically" i bled for i think 23 days!! they said i was normal to have light bleeding for up to 7-10 days after, but that wasnt the case for me!! i was going through super pads every hour, pasiing clots and ended up having to have medication to stop te bleeding. but as i say, id do it all again!! I had a restarted the clomid in jan 11 so had 3 months off, but some people restart clomid straight away, otheres the OD is enough in itself to start ovulation!!!
> 
> Il let jenna tell you her story, and if there is any thing i can help with just ask!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!!!!
> Amy xx


Thanks. Ive done the clomid, 5 cycles at 100 mg was on this thread 4 months and months and months lol. Not been on since dec/jan tho.

I think they r going 2 give us more clomid after ive had od while we wait 4 iui. Ive pcos, periods eh what r they lol only had 2 in over 2 yrs b4 clomid then after 1st cycle of clomid cycles started getting longer again so after finished 5th they said no point. been ttc 3 yrs and i only ovulated twice on clomid even then it was just

Its good 2 know theres nothing 2 extreme after it lol. Yeah they had mentioned the bleeding and other possible side effects but as u know cons have 2 give u that info so u dont really know the everyday stuff that women actually go through after it. I was told id def being kept in cause me and anthestic dont really go makes me sick nonstop. Its good 2 hear peoples stories of it.

Im thinkin if get od end of jan then start clomid within next month or 2. We r getting married in june next yr and already got my dress so if i did fall pregnant i cant be 2 far gone so thankfully it all kinda ties in. We were orignially gona postpone treatment till after wedding but now im getting od just going 2 carry on treatment straight away.

Ive read differentthings about it. Some sayin waiting til u have a period b4 starting others saying just go 4 it. Its all so confusing lol.

Congrats on bump xxx


----------



## Amy N

thanks lesleyr!!- sorry didnt realise you where a clomid pro already!! id deff reccomend the OD, and you are bound to here good and bad things about it. like i said earlier its nothing to bad to worry about or that a few cocodamol wont help, the most painful bit was trapped wind in shoulder but that eased after about 24 hours...peppermint tea helps. There was quite a long threa on Ovarian Drilling in the PCOS bit on here.....think a few people posted their experiences in there. XXXX

Amy xx


----------



## Amy N

lesleyr- re Ovarian drilling xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239802.0

xx


----------



## lesleyr

thanks Amy, yeah ive heard about the sore shoulder thing which i didnt get right away or understand til i read another blog online and it said its cause of the gas lol. Lol yip im an old clomid pro, got offered it again yest but just turned it done the now until after od give my body a wee rest and concentrate on us time for now. Well i should say us time without any fertility drugs or anything lol. Just concentrate on getting head sorted and gettin organised 4 the wedding etc. Thanks i will have a wee look at that link xx


----------



## Amy N

good luck with everything, and lovely news about the wedding!! igot married nrly 2 year ago now, and just want to do it all again!!! xx


----------



## lesleyr

thanks hun, yeah i cant wait Amy counting down the days lol Was over 2 years 2 go when wwe 1st booked everything but now now just over a year away. Just need 2 keep everything crossed im a pregnant bride or fall pregnant on honeymoon xx


----------



## angel star

Welcome to the thread coopa, you will get lots of advice and support here  .

jopage, I haven't had such a long gap between clomid and ovulation but I don't have PCO. I would take your positive on CD30 as correct and monitor when your AF arrives (or fingers crossed it she doesn't arrive), it should be about 14 days from then. Not sure is clomid can cause a false reading.

puss-in-boots, sorry it didn't work for you last cycle  , all the best for this one  .

carlysis, hope your scan reveals that your follicles have grown nicely, however, most places prefer there to not be too many to reduce the risk of multiples and one dominant follicle is all my clinic want. 

Jane, I know exactly what you mean about doing everything right and getting nowhere  . It has to be our turn soon. It's hard trying to lose weight, I'm in the same boat. Decided it's portion control and reduce the snacks I eat because if I do a diet and calorie count it is just going to go back on.

As per usual now, as there's so many of us, I am not going to try and mention everyone by name so   to you all. I hope you have something nice planned for the weekend. AFM DS is going to granny's for the weekend which coincides with BMS so makes life easier and means we're not waiting on sleeps etc  . 

     to all. xx


----------



## tonia vel

Good morning all 

u all been so busy on here in the last week well ive been to santa susanna for 5 day was rea;;y lovely and relaxing but everything back to normal now 

jane and jenna------ dont give up til the witch arrives i was 3 days later before i had my positive result

hi to everyone hard to catch up with u all with all the newbies

good luck everyone with bfp soon


----------



## jopage

morning!

angel star - thank you! i am going to be optimistic  should i wait 14 days until i do a pregnancy test?

coopa - did you confirm OV on day25 with a urine test? Did you OV in your fist cycle? don't you wish our bodies would be a bit more obedient?!!

jopage


----------



## J9L

Monring everyone and welcome to the newbies.

There is so many of us on here now I can't keep up with everyone's names. 

Hope you are all doing ok on clomid.

I am on CD12 and hoping ovulation is going to happen this weekend (took clomid days 4-, no symptoms really just bit of bloating, hope that is not a bad thing.

Like you Lesley I have PCO (well the clinic said possibly as I have irregular cycles, but I don't have any other symptoms of PCO) my period is normally between 30-41 days, I think it is possible to ovulate that late, as long as you are tracking ov and BD on the days you have just the same chances as anyone else without PCO, the only thing annoys me about PCO is waiting all the time, wish I could know when OV is every month and I'm really hoping clomid will help with that.

I hoping my ov will happen 5-10days after clomid like its suposed to, has everyone else OV'd within this time on clomid? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Afternoon ladies

Started clomid this morning and i was just wondering how long it takes to get into your body because already i feel hot and im having twinges/pain in my tummy but not sure if thats down to the AF.  Any ideas?  Im worrying myself here thinking im going to have a bad turn on the tablets!

xxx


----------



## trinamcl

hi was wondering if i could join you ladies , iv been ttc for 2 yrs now , i done 3 rounds of clomid last year with no bfp   i also got my hsg scan done and had all my tests done but all is "fine" hubby also been tested and was fine , thay say is because i was on the depo jag for so long ( 6yrs) , well im cd1 today and due to start a new round of clomid tomorrow so fx for us all


----------



## buttoneyes

Sweetcheeks- I found that while I am taking the tablets I am fine, it's the rest of the month the side effects come out. I got side effects right from the first cycle so I knew the tablets were working ! 

Unfortunately for me AF came today so cycle 3 clomid not worked  
One more go, see the consultant 8th June, trying to stay positive.

For everyone who got BFNs I really hope next cycle is your BFP.

Welcome to all newcomers, everybody is incredibly supportive here


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Buttoneyes - Thanks for letting me know.  I decided to take a nap this afternoon and i've just woken so im hoping i was feeling the way i was because i was tired.  I think alot of it may of happened because it was constantly on my mind and i was sort of waiting for a side effect if you know what i mean.  I worry to because i have PCOS and im scared if i hyper stimulate as i don't go for a scan for another 10 days.
Sorry to hear about your BFN! Its annoying month after month isn't it.
If you starting tomorrow with your tablets you'll only be a day behind me, we can compare if you like 
Take care and good luck xxx


----------



## jenna201

sorry to butt in ladies but sweetcheeks just noticed you have pcos and are using the CBFM, how are you finding it?I have been thinking about buying one and i read that if you are on clomid and have pcos you can get misleading results and miss your peak time altogether,have you had any trouble with it?would you recommend it over OPK'S? x


----------



## Jane2011

My consultant said that the fertility monitors are a waste of time if you have PCOS. He also said they play on women's insecurities and are a waste of money. Any other thoughts On this as I've never used one?

Jenna did AF arrive. Mine hasn't but got the pains that says she's on her way


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies...hope you are all well...so sorry i havent been on here much lately iv just been sp busy with work i havent had the chance! I will catch up with you all soon though!

I am so annoyed right now.. when i went to see my cons on Monday he upped my dose of Clomid to 100mg and told me to make a appt with my doctor and talk about being referred for IUI. Because i am so busy at the moment i cant get the time off work so i rang my docs and made a appt for a telephone call from him. He has just rang me now and i explained what my cons said and my GP has now told me that he cannot do that without all my notes and reasons from my cons at the hospital...he advised me to ring the hospital on Tuesday and ask them to send him over a letter explaining everything!! I did ask my cons on Monday if he would need to let my doc know and he said NO as i am still under him for the Clomid and the doc is the one that HAS to refer you for IUI but my doc says its the cons who is really supposed to do it, but he will if he can get a letter from him... argghhhhh  

It might seem small to you but i just want the ball rolling and i feel like its stopped at the moment, i havent had any BMS this month because i stopped the Clomid until next month as advised by cons and now i feel like im starting all over again!! I have asked my cons to send my doc letters before and it took him a whole month to do.... im not happy at all.

Sorry for the rant ladies... i feel a bit better now!  

Hope you all have a good weekend, its a nice long one so make the most of it! 
 and   to all xxx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi ladies

This is a busy thread lately! Finally AF seems to be on her way on day 45!!!! Longest sycle since off the pill typical! Its not in full flow so i presume that i wait till shes properly here to count that as day 1. Ive been told to start Clomid on day 2. 

I know someone will know the answer all you well informed ladies! Also found out yesterday ive got a job i applied for, you watch ill probably get a BFP this month! 

Thanks for your help
Kazx


----------



## jenna201

hey jane,

thanks for the info,i am reading contradicting stuff about it, just want to maximise my chances so willing to try anything.
My af has not arrived and i have no signs at all but have been on progesterone so it will be delayed anyway, just gotta sit and wait for it, probably be next week sometime i  guess x


----------



## Rosey78

Hey jena i got cbfm and i love it!! Only got mild pco tho so dont know if that wud make difference. Takes away all guess work and measures 2hormones and not just lh which identifies high days leading up to lh. I find it very satisfying when u get 3bars and see the picture of the little eggie lol xxxx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

Jenna I bought cbfm recently but as I wasn't sure about it I bid on ebay was loads on there last month and I got it for less than half price with sticks (although it is an older model was immaculate) - just a thought. 

Kaz congratulations on the job- lets hope it does bring with it a bfp!

Vicnste grrr how annoying good luck keep pestering them.

welcome Trina

Lesley have fun with the wedding planning 


I just wantd to ask a question it might be a bit obvious to you but I can't work out - i've been told that when I take clomid once   has finally arrived to start on d2 but i see others start on d3 or 4 does anyone know why have i got the day i begin wrong ?


----------



## jenna201

hey hun for the tip, you dont have your dates wrong hun,there are a few days that women get told to take their clomid, i start mine on day 2 and finish on day 6 and ovulate anywhere between day 14-16 varies between cycles, good luck and wish u all the best xx


----------



## jodilee

Hi ladies just a quick question really (again!) I'm currently on day 24 of my cycle after taking clomid days 2 to 6. When would be a time to do a pregnancy test? My cycles used to be 2 months long before clomid!! Thanks x


----------



## lesleyr

J9L said:


> Monring everyone and welcome to the newbies.
> 
> There is so many of us on here now I can't keep up with everyone's names.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok on clomid.
> 
> I am on CD12 and hoping ovulation is going to happen this weekend (took clomid days 4-, no symptoms really just bit of bloating, hope that is not a bad thing.
> 
> Like you Lesley I have PCO (well the clinic said possibly as I have irregular cycles, but I don't have any other symptoms of PCO) my period is normally between 30-41 days, I think it is possible to ovulate that late, as long as you are tracking ov and BD on the days you have just the same chances as anyone else without PCO, the only thing annoys me about PCO is waiting all the time, wish I could know when OV is every month and I'm really hoping clomid will help with that.
> 
> I hoping my ov will happen 5-10days after clomid like its suposed to, has everyone else OV'd within this time on clomid? xxx


Hey yeah it si possible 2 ovulate late, i was ovulating really late on 40s/50s when i was getting clomid. Every1s different. if theres no problems sperm wise best bit of advice i can give is have bms every 2nd day that way ur covered xx


----------



## lesleyr

Marie123 every consultant is different and tells different days. Its more common 2 start cd2 but others are told later so dont panic. Its nothing about u its just whatever ur cons/gp decides.

Only advice i can give clomid users is take it about an hour b4 bed(means u sleep through some symptons), drink loads of water, and breathe!!! But the most important 1 is the simplest but hardest and thats TALK!! Its a hard journey. Weve been trying over 3 yrs, done the clomid thing and will go back 4 a cycle or 2 after ovarian drilling b4 starting iui

Regarding the monitors/ovulation sticks ive got pcos and always been told from gp and cons 2 stay away from them that they dont work with pcos. But ive heard some pco suffers whove used the smilie face 1s and some have said they have worked. Personally ive never bought them cause feel it would be a waste


----------



## jenna201

jodilee,

If you know when you ovulated your offical test date would be 14 days after that, depends on how long your luteal phase is but 14 days after ov would give you an accurate result however some ladies on here got their positives 8 days past ovulation, good luck!xx


----------



## lesleyr

Jodilee i was in the same boat, r u having blood tests and do u know if/when u ovulated? If u do then test 14days later if u dont then wait. I personally on my 1st cycle of clomid waiting until cd 30 odd then get af day after lol. But Id wait and hold off aslong as u can b4 testing xx


----------



## marie123

Thanks for the reasurrance that I have the right day.  Thanks for the tip lesley will definitly take at bedtime (and breathe!!).  

Fingers crossed - congratulations on the bfp and good luck jodilee.  Have a great weekend everyone, whatever you are doing x


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Did anyone see 'too old to be a mum' last night that looked at fertility.  My friend at work said she'd watched it and found it fascinating. Ive tried to see whether ITV had it on iplayer but it's not. If anyone else spots when the repeat is on, give me a shout x


----------



## Rosey78

Hi jane
Yes i watched it-quite interesting if you can get it on catch up. Will keep eye out xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Jenna201 - I personally find the monitor very useful.  When i first started using it i would only get high days because my cyles were so long so im thinking i wasn't ovulating.  Since my cycles have started to reduce (44, 37 then 34 days) the monitor has detected peak days   which is a great thing to see (a little eggy).  When i first saw it i was so pleased but in the back of my mind i thought this can't be right!  But i was taking my BBT aswell (On ff website) and my temp rose just after peak and then my luteal phase was 13 days and this time round it was 12days so i believe the monitor is working for me.
I told my con i was using the monitor and he told me not to bother as they don't work but i don't believe that.  Im taking my BBT still and im going to use the monitor this cycle aswell because im interested to see if it peaks around the same time that the hospital confirms ovulations (if it happens!) as im having bloodtests and scans during this cycle so it will be a good time to see if everything links in.  Hope thats helps    xx

Marie123 - I started taking my clomid today which is day 2.  I have to take it from day 2-6 xx

Fingerscrossed - Congratulations.  Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Sweetcheeks- Have you been told how long you are on clomid for? My consultant said four months only because of increased risk of ovarian cancer and cysts etc. 

I seem to get a mixed bag of side effects every time, so will be interesting to swap notes   
Really hope you aren't on clomid long before you get your BFP ! 
xx


----------



## angel star

marie123, as others have already reassured you, starting your clomid on day 2 os fine. I think most ladies actually do this and I felt I was not in the norm taking them on day 3, however, I have always ovulated on clomid so not bothered -  sure you will be fine.

Jane, I caught the end of the programme where the presenter said that some groups wanted girls to be taught about their fertility at school and the fact it declines with age - what about boys too as we need them on side  . I wish I had started earlier, but saw my mum pop out 6 children in her 30's and 40's so thought I would be the same, how wrong I was  .

jodilee, jenna's answered your question about when to test - all about when your peak day is and the gap between that - good luck  .

vicnste, sorry you've been given the run around  . It's not a small thing, everything on this rollercoaster is important and doctors giving conflicting messages adds to our stress. xx

Buttoneyes, I hope this is your lucky cycle  .

trinamci, welcome to the thread   and good luck with your cycle  .

AFM, CD12, if I don't have a BFP at the end of this cycle just don't know what else to do - this is cycle 6 on clomid so half way though my lot. I suppose my bloods on day 21ish will enlighten me as to how good ovulation was. We have had BMS every other day and will do so for another few days yet. I feel quite good but I don't want to get too optimistic. But Birba swears by positive thinking so I'm really trying.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend, not that the weather look that great, I suppose as long as it's dry I can get my washing dry - how sad is that  .


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks Angelstar   really hope yours is too.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend,   and   to everybody.

I'm in London seeing Shrek the Musical on Monday- DH wanted to cheer me up bless him


----------



## Jane2011

Hello everyone, well AF should have arrived Thursday or very latest yest morn as I've had a 30 day cycle for the past 3 months but my AF tracker says the average of all entries is a 31 day cycle. 

Still nothing  at CD 32 and a very cheapie test strip this morn showed BFN. This 2ww plays on your mind as yest actually thought she had arrived as had AF symptoms. No pg symptoms at all so that's prob out the window. 

We live in hope....

Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## trinamcl

hi all, hope you all well and keeping good , i took my first clomid this morning so here goes another loooong month of hoping and keeping fx    my af started very heavy yesterday with no warning and is still very heavy (sorry tmi) so im hoping am having a good clear out  , good luck to all who are testing   x


----------



## coopa

Hi JoPage - Yes I did an urine test to determine ovulation, have no idea when I ovualted in cycle 1, thought it was a lot earlier than it was I think, hence the BFN. I know what you mean about our bodies being obedient, I feel like mine is constantly torturing me (mentally and physically)!! 

It sounds like there's no hard and fast rules for clomid - which is reassuring and frustrating at the same time. 

I'm currently on day 42, 17dpo having a lot of AF syptoms - can't bear to test and see the dreded BFN! 

Hope everyone's planning a nice long weekend.


----------



## jenna201

Hey jane, have you not thought about doing a first responce test? i have heard lots of people complaining about the cheap 10mius not working and getting positives on the first responce and a neg on 10miu with same urine sample?i know the 10mius do work for some and have for me in the past but u never know. I am in same boat, no period and no signs, my temp has actually risen today instead of dramatically falling like last month and i stopped my cyclogest yesterday so i think my body is playing games as usual.fingers crossed its just like tonia and ur not gonna get your bfp till a couple of day late on af, well i am keeping all crossed for u hun xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Buttoneyes - I have been given 6 months supply by my con.  But im not sure how long i will take them for as i don't know how im going to respond to them.  Have you ever heard of any ladies over stimulating on clomid?

xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all,


There's too much to catch up on in the last few days!! I am currently on CD17 of what usually is a 26/27 day cycle. I usually ovulate on CD12/13 but this month it was CD15 (first month on 100mgs Clomid) If I ovulated late does this mean I can expect AF late or will my cycle stay the same length? I had terrible ovulation pains and bloating and now have very sore nipples. Am feeling hopeful for now but I'm sure my optimism will fade over the course of the 2WW!!!


Hope everyone else is well.


Rach


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks Jenna, I've just been to the supermarket to look for some tests. They didn't have the first response but I did pick up the Sainsburys own brand. Apparently they are 12.5 mui. Although I have a sore lower back which usually indicates AF coming, ooh the cruel twist of fate. If you are late can you try the test at any time of day Or do you still have to use FMU? 

Xx


----------



## Amy N

Jane, I think if late, it shouldn't matter when you test, but fmu is usually more concentrated. As long as you restrict fluids for 2 hours, then anytime of day should be ok. Good luck!! X


----------



## jenna201

hi Jane,

I agree with what amy said, i dont think it matters what time u test if late but FMU will def be the more concentrated there for being the best to use so try it tomorrrow morning,if my period isnt here tomorrow i am going to do another one, i have no symptoms of anything lol, my tell tale sign will be if my temp drops tomorrow morning.wishing u lots of luck hun, our bodies do cruel things to us sometimes, i am praying yours is good news, not sure what tests tonia was using when she was getting her negatives before bfp x


----------



## Jane2011

Thanks ladies

After all that fuss, I did the test and it must have been faulty as nothing showed up, not even a negative as though test didn't process!! I've got another one so I'll try in the morning with FMU. It's daft really as I just think AF is late but medication is same as before. 

Jenna, really keeping fingers crossed for you and everyone else. I'd love for some more of us to get BFP's this month xxxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Sweetcheeks- I haven't heard anything other than what my consultant said. He started me on lowest dosage possible because he said stronger dosages result in multiple births and increased chance of cysts/cervical cancer.

As it was my hormone levels went from 18 to 116 so he has kept me on low dose, if the dosage works for you then hopefully you won't have over stimulation. I'm not sure if the length of time you are on it has an impact on over stimulation though.

Sorry I'm not incredibly helpful !  xxx

Fingerscrossed- I know it's early days but will you be finding out the sex of your baby? I know some people like the surprise  
Really pleased for you I bet you're overjoyed


----------



## Jane2011

Am so sad as the ***** arrived  

I don't even know if I want to continue with treatment anymore

It just sucks


----------



## puss-in-boots

Jane .... Can't think of anything to male you feel better ... But didn't want to read and run 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Ach Jane, so sorry hun


----------



## lucky2010

so sorry about your BFN Jane xx


----------



## MrsNormie

awwww jane i am so sorry- don't give up hunny, it will happen for you really soon xxxx


----------



## marie123

So sorry Jane, its so hard month after month, keep strong and keep going


----------



## buttoneyes

Jane- I'm so sorry this time hasn't worked for you  

This journey is the worst rollercoaster and even the high points are tainted because we have the ominous feeling the bad times are on their way.

The best advice I can give is to keep going, but have a minor distraction - indulge in a new hobby, plan trips out etc.
For me, I try to have something to look forward to as often as possible, even if it's only a small thing. 

It is hard to distract yourself, and I'm not saying I do it that well, though I try my best to follow my own advice  

Although the journey is long and sometimes seems impossible , it will happen, and when it does that child will want for nothing.

Stay strong, don't give up hope xxxx


----------



## angel star

Jane      . I am so sorry. I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to continue with treatment anymore. I have lost count of the times I have threatened to give up. It is a really tough journey and it's one I wish none of us had to travel. You will know when the time is right but I pray that you will get a BFP and you get to hold your baby in your arms  . It's so hard every month trying to be positive only to be let down by AF arrival, and all the time being reminded of our infertility with other couples getting pregnant so easily when it is one big up hill struggle for us every single month. I wish more than anything I could take away your pain, but I know from my experience it is personal for all of us and the pain and hurt is not very easy to forget. I hope you find time to spoil yourself today. Take care and lots of love xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Fingerscrossed- You could ask to not know but your husband to know , I've known people do that before. Although it would make buying stuff a bit awkward !


----------



## SarLiv

Jane so sorry AF is here  as others have said it is so hard to carry on each month.  i found that letting myself have a day where i cried and threw myself arounf really helped me, i would only allow myself one day (unless the emotion overcame me other days) but on the whole just letting myself have one day did make me feel better  

wishing you all the luck in the world for next month


----------



## Jane2011

thank you ladies, its not like me to be so down - when i was late i felt that there was a small glimmer of hope but not to be this month.  I dont even drink but feel like getting hammered

love to all xxx


----------



## motiok

i'm new!!  I'm on Clomid but can't have IVF as I've got a BMI of 33 and it needs to be 30.  Hope you are all ok and things are going well....I'm not really sure what else to put, just wanted to say hello!!


----------



## birba

Jane hun so sorry to read about your bfn and you feeling so down, don't give up hun I know it's easy to say for me but you will get there, big big hugh hun xxx


----------



## trinamcl

hi all hope you all doing ok  im cd3 2nd day of clomid feel fine just getting VERY hot flushes lol , i did get them b4 when i took clomid last year but nothing like this , my hubby couldnt  even cuddle me in bed last night said i was to warm   keeping fx for bfp for all  .


----------



## Shellebell

A reminder to all


No BFP/PG chatter on these threads please. 
I hope all those that have had a BFP will continue to stay and offer support/encouragement, but any further comments I will have no choice but to get you to amend or I will amend/delete these posts


----------



## angel star

Jane, it's just too cruel  . We never know how much each cycle it will effect us, and just when we least expect it, it bites us in the bum. What's even worse is that our bodies play tricks on us and when we are a day or two late we have that hope only to be let down. I wish that we weren't here, but I thank God that we have the support on this website to help us through our dark days  . xx

trinamci, the hot flushes can be nasty. This is the first month I have not suffered too bad with them but I am on my 6th cycle of clomid so maybe my body is so used to it now  .

motiok, welcome to the thread  . You will get lots of support on here and hope the clomid works for you.

Hope all the rest of you are well and here's some   which I think we are all in need of  . xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey all

Haven't been on a while as finding things difficult round 3 of clomid bfn so just finished round 4 today, this one hit me more than the other months feel really low upset angry mixture of emotions

Jane I understand how u feel it doesn't get easier does it but hope I get ur bfp soon

Sorry it's a me post 


Xx


----------



## angel star

Poppy, sorry you have been having a tough time - that's what we're here for, but I also know that sometimes we need a break from all of this. Take care of yourself  . xx


----------



## J9L

Hi all

Hope everyone is bearing up ok. It is so hard all of this TTC stuff and I wish we all didn't have to be going through this.

On a positive I know of loads of people whom clomid has worked for and I'm praying this is going to be the case for us all.

I know it isn't easy to stay positive (you will see through my signature I have gone through the heartache of a failed IVF treatment) and my only advice through these dark days is to talk and talk to DH and don't bottle things up. I know it is a difficult subject to discuss and I personally didn't let on to DH how I was feeling, as due to his vasectomy and then reversal I didn't want to put onto him and make him feel in anyway responsible etc. But talking about how we feel through it all is the only thing that has kept us strong and tight together as a unit. I'm sure like me you all have wonderful DH's and that in itself is something to feel blessed about, we will all get our rainbows at the end, and our dreams of a beautiful family will come true, as I honestly believe if you want something bad enough, with persistance you will acheive it. We unfortunately have to go through this awful transition period before we get our babies, but we will get them. Sorry if I am preaching to you all ladies, this certainly isn't my intention, just wanted to share some thoughts with you all.

motiok- welcome to the thread, great support on here, ask any questions. I too had to loose 2 stone to get my bmi to 30 before I could have IVF so I know how hard it is, I have also put it back on following my BFN, and asked to go back onto clomid whilst I try to loose the weight again, it's not easy is it, especially when I am a comfort eater when I am down!!! 

AFM- I am on CD15 (took clomid days 4- for the first time ever I had pink eggwhite mucus last night? Sorry tmi, but has anyone else had this? I've not had this before? Does this mean I am at my peak time? I used a OPK test and said I wasn't but I have slight PCOS so that might explain negative result. Can anyone shed any light please? xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Jane - sorry about your    
  for everyone else feeling down.

I'm CD26 today and normally have 28 day cycle. Got brown cm so   is on her way. Going to hospital tomorrow to pick up clomid prescription. Nervous about the hot flushes and stomach pains I got last time, but suppose I can try and survive 3 months of it!  

Floof x


----------



## SarLiv

J9L i had pink spotting along with EWCM at ovulation the month i got my BFP on clomid - hope its a really good sign for you.


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, 
Just wanted to pop in and say hi!
I am on my 1st round of clomid. Currently day 26 - however day 21 bloods came back really low <5 
so upping my dose to 100mg from next cycle. How long do I leave it to wait for AF before going back to dr?

L x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sarliv & J9L - Did you notice the pinky cm in your pants or was this observed internally? Sorry if tmi xx


----------



## jay86xxx

Lozza I also has progesterone lower than 5 so been upped to 100 for this cycle the dr told me to wait until day 36 and do a preg test then if negative to take northisterone for 10 days the start clomjid again! 

Hope this helps x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Has anyone ever conceived in the same month as getting low bloods?


----------



## J9L

Sarliv- thank you for that, I really hope I am following you soon!!! 

I did an opk yest and 2day which both showed ov!!! I am so happy!!! In all the years of trying they have never shown up + for me, I know this is only the first part and I still have the issue of dh's swimmers, but this is such a positive step forward for me, the clomid I have found to be great so far, bit of cramping at the moment but nothing else much, hope this is all a good sign. 

Sweetcheeks, it was just as I wiped after being too the toilet, I was worried clomid may dry up CM but had 2 days of watery and then 1 day of EWCM, it was normal jelly looking but with a very light pink tinge, no other spotting though, just that one bit if jelly (sorry TMI)!!

lozza- welcome aboard, I can't help with your question sorry as I am not being monitored with bloods. 

Hope everyone else is well and lots of baby dust to us all!!! xxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Sweetcheeks i notice it when i wiped (sorry TMI!!) and i was a bit worried as i has premenstrual spotting which was the start of all of my fertility issues and then when i saw this bleeding (all be it just a tiny bit, mid cycle i did freak out but then got a positive OPK about 2 days later and bingo!

J9L thats fantastic and a good sign - the pink must be your ovaries working nicely!  also my hubby had a low count and so we just did it every other day over the fertile week to 10 days - we actually did nto do it the day of the positive OPK when we conceived - just stuck to every other day.  Good Luck!!


----------



## J9L

Sarliv- thank you, I'm so happy we are now able to pinpoint ov and at last have a chance at concieving. We have been doing everyother day too so hoping we get a good result. xxxxx


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

Hope everybody is ok.  

I have now had my Clomid upped to 200 mg, which is 4 tablets.  Do I take them all at once or split them over the day? I forgot to ask that question when I spoke to the clinic.  

Thanks

x


----------



## angel star

daredevilrl, I'm not 100% certain, but if it was me I would take them all at once. I'm sure one of the girls who has taken that dose will be along soon to reassure you, otherwise just give the clinic a call, that's what they are there for. I hope the increased dose does the trick  .

J9L,   sounds like everything is perfect this cycle, hope you get a BFP.

Lozza, in answer to your question it's difficult to say because by the time I identified a problem after 2 miscarriages I was not having bloods done then as they were surprise BFP. But my cycles without treatment are always lower than 30 so probably I did but the pregnancies were not sustainable. Sorry can't see your signature, but do you have irregular cycles if you ask about how long to leave it before going to Dr if AF doesn't arrive? Just that if you got your bloods done on day 21 it maybe that you ovulated later and therefore the day was wrong. The day 21 blood thing is a bit misleading as I found out. It's fine if you have a 28 day cycle, but if it fluctuates you are advised to get bloods done 7 days after your peak day. Does that make sense? The increase in does may be just the thing you need to boost your progesterone levels, but if they were really low I would ask for more support in your luteal phase - there are a few of us on here who have cyclogest pessaries, I was having hCG injections but they were giving me false positives. 

Floofy, hopefully you will not need to survive 3 months of the clomid and one month will be enough  .

To everyone else, have a good week - feels like a Monday to me  . 

AFM, well CD15,   (literally  ) that this month we have done enough. I feel quite relaxed which is good but I just can't help having a niggling feeling it isn't going to be. If not I think DH will have to go for a repeat SA which he's not keen to do.


----------



## Rosey78

Hi Lozza,
Ths may help.  Its taken frm Paul Entwhistle who posts in fertilty zone.  He is a Fertility Scientist, Andrologist and Fertility Counsellor,

Progesterone is the hormone that causes the uterine lining (endometrium) to ripen and mature for embryo implantation. You may hear this referred to as a poor luteal phase. A very low progesterone, say less than 10 indicates that you probably did not ovulate in that cycle; between 10 and 17 you ovulated but would not implant and therefore not get a pregnancy, even if you produce an embryo; 17 - 23 you will implant if it is a good embryo, but the lining will probably be too immature to provide the right environment to sustain implantation and embryo/foetal growth such that you may miscarriage either very early on, or have a difficult and unstable early pregnancy with perhaps bleeding then go on to have a miscarriage. 

If the level is over 25 you are out of the danger range in that particular cycle, but values can vary from month to month so you are safer to be over 30, with values over 40 being common.


Love and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Bit more reading which may also be helpful:

In an adequately ovulatory cycle, the mid-luteal (ie D20-22 in a cycle length of 27-29 days) serum progesterone, should be something in excess of 26 nmol/L, (and it can go as high as 70-80). Below this level down to around 16 nmol is suggestive of probable ovulation but there is a likleyhood that the level will be too low for adequate endometrial development, resulting in poor embryo implantation and consequent implantation failure and early miscarriage. Below 16 is probably non-ovulatory.

Your progesterone can vary from month to month to quite a high degree. The assay of progesterone or any other hormone, in any given cycle, is therefore only a "snapshot" of your ttc cycles over a particular time scale, and which is then being used to assess all of those other cycles. The true value of the observed result will depend upon how typical it is of those months of ttc. Hence a value say of 22 this month could be your highest, your lowest, or your usual value, there is no way of knowing - unless you know some reason why things in that particular month were better or worse than your usual cycles. 

For me to be totally happy that ovulation is not a problem I would want to see two values over 30 nmol/L. I would be confident that even if these were the best of the bunch and others were down to 25 -26, adequate ovulation is probably happening in most months, which is the normal situation. However I would be unhappy with a random value of say 20 nmol/L even though it is ovulatory. Whilst this might be her worst ever and all others months were better - might also be her best ever, and all others much worse. In a pregnancy cycle ovulation has obviously occured even if only poorly, and if not going to last, so the progesterone would have to be over 20 nmol.

Prolactin can, and should be assayed in the same mid-luteal blood sample as that taken for progesteone. The other two assays are Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) and Luteining Hormone (LH). These are the pituitary hormones sent to stimulate follicular growth and rupture on the ovaries, and they rise prior to and around ovulation therefore. It is the basal level that is important and which is used to assess ovarian sensitivity, ovarian reserve, and PCOD tendency. They should be measured therefore well away from the ovulatory peak which means during the first two days of the cycle, whilst still bleeding. If the blood sample is taken much later than this, and especially in women with very short cycles, then the start of the preovulatory rise will be detected and give falsely elevated (ie menopausal) values. The same type of sample bottle can be used for these as is supplied for progesterone and prolactin - but not the same blood sample of course.

Paul


----------



## smcwales

Hi everyone I am new to Clomid I started taking 50mg on Friday 27th and I take the last one today.  I am looking for support and advice and hopefully I can do the same for you.

Smcwales


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies...wow there has been so much chatter over the weekend i cant keep up!!  

Hope you all had a lovely bank hol weekend! And i hope we get loads more BFP's iin June iv got my fingers crossed for all of us.

AFM.. iv got nothing to report on really.. just cant wait to start taking my next batch of Clomid and get the ball rolling again.

Smcwales.. hey hun and welcome.. we are all here to support one another all the ladies on here are lovely and i hope you find us all useful, very nice to meet you!

Angel.. i hope you have done enough this month hunni, im   for you!!

Daredevil.. hi hun,  if i were you i would take them all at once so they can all take effect at the same time, but if you are unsure give your doc a ring. i have just had mine upped to 100mg (2 tablets a time) and my cons told me to take them together, hope this helps hun xx

All the ladies i have missed im thinking about you all,   and   to everyone of you xxx


----------



## jenna201

Hi all,

Just a quick one for Daredevil, when i was on 200mg i had to take all 4 tablets at the same time,hope this does the trick for you hun xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sarliv and J9L - Thanks.  Nothing is tmi lol, the more info the better.  J9L, congratulations on getting your + i really hope this is your month  

AFM - Im on CD6, today was the last day taking my clomid and i have had twinges and pains in my sides/hips on cd 2, 3, 4 and then on cd 5 i was ok till last night when i had cramps for a few hours then today i had the twinges in my sides/hips more strongly today so i rang the clinic and they told me not to worry and call back if it gets worse then about half an hour later it felt like i peed my pants  , sorry if tmi, when i checked i had alot of sticky cm in my pants.  And then soon after the twinges are less painful/annoying.
Im not sure if this is a good sign or not as im only on CD6  

Good luck to everyone who is about to start their clomid tablets.

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Ladies it is so helpful to be on here and know that im not the only one. Im on CD4 today and third dose of clomid tonight.(1st cycle). I have got some abdo pain and nausea but nothing i cant live with. Which is good as i started my new job today. At least it gives me something else to take my mind of things! 

I dont think im gonna be one of the lucky girls to get a BFP first cycle but thats what im preparing myself for anyway. I do hope some of you do tho! 
Kaz xxxxx


----------



## daredevilrl

Thanks for your advice ladies.  I dont know what I would do without you sometimes.   

I still haven't had a period and I am now on CD57.  I thought I was going to have one last week after I did Zumba as had a massive pain in my womb after and some spotting but have been spotting brown every since (sorry if tmi).  I feel sick as hell now cause am back on 1700 mg of Metformin a day.  Wish a period would just come as I can't take my Clomid otherwise and the last lot I took was the start of April so have missed a whole month.  Am due to see my consultant again on Monday 13 June.  x


----------



## buttoneyes

Morning everyone, hope everybody had a good weekend  

Just need to ask a question before I consult my doctor, don't want to waste his time if this is normal.

AF came on Friday and as normal was low flow, then Saturday and Sunday was the heaviest I have ever been and was losing blood clots the size of 10p pieces (sorry tmi) , then on Monday AF had totally gone.

I've heard clots etc can be yet another wonderful side effect of clomid, anyone else had this?


----------



## J9L

sweetcheeks- thank you I'm praying it is my turn, but to be honest I'm just happy I can at last pinpoint ovulation and I know my body is doing its part, just hope the swimmers can get there   
I sometimes feel like I have pee'd my pants around ov but don't always get EWCM, I'm no expert but I would say CD6 is a little early to ovulate, clomid is suppose to work 5-10days after last tablet, what days did you take clomid? I would say your CM is your 5 day warning from your body is approaching!!! Get DH in bed lol and get busy!!! Are you using OPK kits? 

Daredevil- I hope AF shows her ugly head soon so you can get started    I would also take all tablets together as that is your dose, all at once I would say.

Hope everyone else is well, sorry for lack of personals there's just so many names to keep up with. Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi
button eyes - I would ask your doc,  that doesn't sound that normal to me.  I know some people get strange periods on clomid though.  Mine became so light and pointless on clomid.  
Afm,  we're on way down south and I'm waiting for af to appear.  Been getting brown cm for 2 days but she just won't show up!  X
Love to all x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all,


This is my first cycle of clomid 100mgs (days 2-6). I am on CD21 and ovulated on CD15. I usually have a 26 day cycle and ovulate on CD12.... will my cycle stay the same length or will it lengthen as I ovulated 3 days later than normal? Should I test on CD 26?


Thanks,


Rachael


----------



## trinamcl

hi all , sorry havent learned any names yet  , but hope you all doing well ! im cd6 today last day of clomid this month   we going away for a short break fri-mon so hope we can just relax and fx its our month  , big   for all and   for yous to  .


----------



## JacquiP

Hope you are all having a good day.

I am feeling rubbish, I have a urine infection, been working mon and tuesday so first chance to speak to GP today. She has prescribed me some antibiotics which she said she uses for ladies who are pregnant.

I was hoping I wouldn't need any antibiotics incase I am pregnant but I am feeling pretty rotten with the urine infection now so had to give in. Period is due from anytime now, too nervous to do a pregnancy test.

No signs of AF yet although I have got a headache so not sure if thats premenstrual or down to me feeling poorly. I do have really painful breasts and have been getting alot of creamy discharge for just over a week.

It would be so lovely if we do get a BFP this month, guess we will see in the next few days. If I haven't come on by saturday I will test.

Hope you are all having a good day?

Take Care, Jacqui xxx


----------



## jodilee

Hi all - how is everyone today? 

I am feeling every so slightly confused and also hacked off with the hospital !!!! I have been given Clomid which I have started taking and am currently on cd 29. The only advise I was given at my appointment was to come for a blood test the week before I think I might come on!!!!!! (which I did last week however now I think I am wrong!!!!!)So feel a little like Ive just been left to get on with it!!!! 
Have no idea how long my cycles will be now and have no idea when to test - so cut a long story short I stupidly tested this morning which was a BFN!!!! Have I tested to early? Will I ever get used to the signs I am getting from my body?? 

Sorry for the down in the dumps post!!!! 

xx


----------



## angel star

Hello all  .

jodilee, you may have tested too early if you ovulated later than you thought. Is there any way you can phone your doctor for the result of your blood test? 

Jacqui  . Sorry you're feeling so rubbish. I hope AF doesn't show  . 

trinamci, enjoy your break away and yes hope it's your month too  .

lucky2010, you will probably be a little later than normal as your ovulated 3 days later than your usual cycles, so I would hang on for a couple more days (that's if you've got a ton of willpower). School of thought is that your luteal phase stays the same so if it is 14 then this month expect a 29 day cycle - but lets hope it is longer and you have a BFP  . Will be interesting to see what happens. Having said that, just thought about my cycles and without clomid my luteal phase is 11-12 days but with is at least 14 sometimes 17/18 but that is with extra support. Don't know really - as clear as mud  .

buttoneyes, ever since taking clomid I've had weird AFs. I had a couple of cycles where I lost clots and wondered if I was having early m'c but my doctor was not concerned and said quite normal. Always best of you are anxious to contact your doctor especially if they're quite big. 

daredevilrl, sorry AF hasn't shown yet - I hope for once she shows up for you so that you can start your next lot of clomid. Our bodies never do what they're supposed to do when we need them to  .

Kaz1979, you're certainly not alone on here  . Good luck with your new job, may it be the start of all things new  . 

smcwales, welcome to this thread you will get loads of support. 

Rosey, thanks for your thorough explanation about the hormones.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I've got nothing exciting to report except I have my first date tonight of this cycle with the lovely cyclogest - those who are on it will know what I mean  .


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks Floofymad, Angelstar. Seeing doc on Wed so will ask him then.

Lots of   to everybody

xx


----------



## jodilee

Angel star I didn't even think of that! Thanks I'll try and get in touch with someone in the morning! Xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Daredevil i feel your pain ive just had a long cycle for me was 46 days long and it felt like forever as i was waiting to start my clomid. Could you contact GP/fertility nurse to see if you could have northisterone to bring on your period

Hope it comes soon. xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Gosh it's so busy on here recently. Cycle day 16 for me today think I ovulated today had sharp twisting pain followed by period like pain... Never had it before but don't think I've ovulated until last month. Had a meltdown last night and got upset cos just wish I could get pregnant and be normal! 
Done lots of bd this month and used pre seed so fingers crossed 
good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Ladies,

After pospregting earlier I decided I couldnt wait until the weekend to test.

I did a Boots brand and clear blue digital test and its a BIG FAT POSITIVE  

I had a long afternoon waiting for my hubby and we have huge smiles on our faces, don't think it has sink in yet....soooo sooo chuffed and excited.

Just wanted to share our good news and hope theres lots of other BFP's this month.

Take care, love, Jacqui xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Everyone

It has been very busy on here since last night!  Im on CD7 and can't wait for my scan on Monday.  Hope the clomid has worked.  Had pains while taking the tablets but nothing today but had an increas in cm.

J9L - I think your right, it probably is to early for ovulation but i did do bms last night just in case    Im not using opk sticks but i am using the CBFM but its not asking for a stick yet!  Hope it does tomorrow but i doubt it as last month it asked me on CD9 so i hope it doesn't miss it!  Im glad you can pin point ovulation   fingers crossed for you xx

Hi to everyone else   xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Jacquip - CONGRATULATIONS!  That is fab news    xx


----------



## birba

congrats Jaqui!!


----------



## Jane2011

Congrats Jacqui P, am thrilled for you xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Wow congrats Jacquip


I'm on cd29 today and started getting period like twinges last night. But also had a poorly tummy so I don't know if that was part of it? Hopefully when I up them to 100mg next cycle we'll have more luck! Dunno whether to test or not!


----------



## angel star

Congratulations Jacqui - I am so thrilled for you      . xx


----------



## J9L

Congratulations Jacqui that's excellent news!!! THis thread is soooo positive!!! Hope it remains that way for the rest of us!!!! Sorry I have not re read your previous posts, was this your first month on clomid? 

Hope everyone else is well. I am waiting for temp to rise to confirm ov but hoping it is today!!! xxxx


----------



## Amy N

Jacquip- Congratulations hunny!!! Enjoy every second!!! Xxx


----------



## SarLiv

Jacqui fantastic news - congratulations!!!!  i was wondering if this was your month - yay!!

Lozza do you know when you ovulated?  i would test 12 days after that. good luck!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Sarliv, I have no idea as 21day bloods came back that I didn't. I was hoping that just ov late! Might test today anyway.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Lozzaj83 - Have you been taking your BBT?  Because thats a good way to see if and when you ovulated   xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

No not this month. I think I'll start next cycle. I know Dr wants to scan me at cd11 next cycle so that should give an idea of whats happening! Just not used to having 28-30 days! Mine where around 40-45!


----------



## J9L

Lozza- could it be you ov early? and day 21 was too late for bloods? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Lozza - I know what you mean at one point mine were 8-10 weeks long and they've decreased naturally, my last few cycles have been 44, 37, 34 days long, so im hoping clomid will reduce them even more.  But i have heard some ladies say their cycles have increased on clomid so that worries me  
So if af arrives are starting on 100mg next cycle? x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Yep, taking 100mg from day 2 of next cycle. We're away on hols until tomorrow so gonna wait until sat to test when bk in the UK. That way if these symptoms are af it would have started by then!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Was you scanned during your first cycle? xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

JacquiP... CONGRATULATIONS hun!!!   thats brilliant news! 

Come on ladies we could do really well this June, we could have a BOOM of BFP's... good luck to all of you!

Im gonna try my hardest now for the next few months while on 100mg, i really hope i do it. Just waiting for AF now and then starting my 1st round of 100mg's.

xxx


----------



## angel star

I think I'm going to be on this thread forever, don't know whether to   or  .


----------



## buttoneyes

Congratulations Jaqui ! That's fab news


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Angelstar - Chin up, never say never!  Sending you lots of  
How have you found clomid over the last few months and how many cycles are you taking it for? xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Congratulations Jaqui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Thanks sweetcheeks, nothing to worry about as I usually have a wobble every few days  . In answer to your question I have found clomid alright and this has been the first month not really had any side effects. The clomid, combined with the luteal phase support has done wonders for my progesterone levels and the clomid has brought ovulation forward. This is my 6th cycle, but I have had 2 breaks of 2months and 3months respectively. I'm almost sure that I can have 12 cycles, but hoping I don't need anymore. x


----------



## jopage

I was on recently asking about whether anyone had ever had lots of positive ovulation tests in a row. I was on cycle day 37, with 7 days in a row positive OV tests and getting really annoyed with my body, not knowing what was going on.

Well, one suggestion was that i might be pregnant, so i did a test and it would be true to say i was shocked to see a BFP! 

this was 2nd cycle of clomid, first cycle didn't ovulate, then upped to 100mg, and that appears to have done the job! 

I wanted to post this as i must have got pregnant when the OV tests were coming up negative. No rhyme or reason to it all.
Lx


----------



## angel star

Congratulations jopage     on your BFP. Two in less than 24 hours - who's going to make it 3?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Congratulations jopage    

Keep these BFP's coming.  This is brill, lets hope June is going to be a very lucky month for us xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Congratulations Jopage


----------



## trinamcl

Congratulations Jopage really pleased for you , hh9m xx


----------



## MrsNormie

congratulations jopage!!!

This thread must be super lucky!!! xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Congratulations Jacquie and jopage! 

It won't be me making it three,  af showed for me today after 4 days of teasing me.  
Starting on the clomid tomorrow.  Going to try taking them morning this time cause the night sweats were too bad last time.  X


----------



## Amy N

Well done to the BFPs!!!!! it def comes in 3s!!!!! whos next!!!................weve definatley upped the success rates of clomid on here in the last few months!!! how inspiring!!

I really hope there are more than just 3 BFPs though, each and every one of you deserve to see those two blue lines!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Amy N

floofy- sorry hunny i didnt see your post,
I hope that hasnt offended, it still is hard to know its not your month, even though your happy for those around you, stay strong hunny, and you will make it!!! 

just remember
"dreams do come true......."

Amy xxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

I'm so angry I work in a hospital and as was coming out saw heavily pregnant girl smoking I just looked at her her bump and cigarette and thought u stupid cow do u no how lucky ur makes me so angry 

Can I ask all u ladies who got bfp did u take clomid on a morning or a night time? I take mine on a night mite change to morning next month

Congrats jacqui and jopage

Xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

CONGRATULATIONS Jopage!!!  

Come on ladies lets get more and more BFP's this month!! x


----------



## J9L

Congrats jopage. I cannot believe how many BFP on this thread, long may it continue!! xxx


----------



## Amy N

poppy 29- i always took mine in the morning. Some take it at night to try and reduce side effects, but my thoughts are that the clomid is quite longlasting anyway, and i still suffered side effects up until and after ovulation, so figured it didnt matter whaen i took it (my experience anyway, i know some got a benefit of less side effect by taking at night). Wishing you lots of success!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## marie123

I am so encouraged by the bfp's, maks you remember that clomid works- big congrats.
I just wondered if it is an unwritten rule that when you are waiting to start clomid the  AF refuses to appear.  Still waiting for mine after m/c and i know it can take a while but had pain all month and still nothing I am so tempted to do a preg  test but just don't want to see the result.  has anyone else had a long wait after m/c? (ps i know this is probably the wrong thread but everyone is so friendly and supportive on here!)


----------



## Rosey78

Hiya
i had natural bfp last yr, sadly like u miscarried at 6wks. My af took 6weeks to come after xxxx


----------



## SarLiv

congrats Jopage on your BFP  - wonderful news.

Poppy i took my clomid 100mg in the evening.

Floofy   its so tough i know but you will get there


----------



## jenna201

Congrats jacqui and jopage .hope u both have a happy healthy 9 months.
Marie my af took about 4 weeks to arrive after my second miscarriage.don't wanna give u false hope but i fell pregnant just after my first miscarriage so if ur af don't turn up soon i would suggest testing x


----------



## jodilee

Congratulations to all the bfp's and everyone else I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us all!!! 

Does anyone know of any other reasons for spotting other than that af is on the way

Baby dust and positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## angel star

jodilee, spotting before AF can be a sign of low progesterone. Are you having your levels checked? There's so many people now I can't remember who's having what. x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all,

Just passing through. I'm on day 30 now with no af! 

Wierd to say I know, but can't wait to get back to test now!


----------



## Jane2011

Well ladies, after a tense 5 or 6 weeks not speaking after my best friend told me to stop feeling sorry for myself, give my hormones a talking to and basically just have some chocolate, I decided to bite the bullet and call in at hers. Things were ok until she dropped the bombshell that she's expecting her third and whilst I'm really happy for her, it's cut me like a knife seeing as she had given me a hard time for being down on tamoxifen!! She then said that she didn't know how to tell me given what I'm going through. She then said well it's not like I wasn't telling you were not telling anyone in case of mc. 

I know how much she wanted a third so i am chuffed in that instance. I then came home and cried my eyes out. Blinkin hormones


----------



## angel star

Jane    .


----------



## J9L

Jane- I hope you are feeling better soon, this journey is hard enough as it is, without peoples inconsideration. I know how hard it is when everyone around you is getting preg (my bF is now preg with twins naturally) but please try to remember we WILL get our turn, it's just going to take us a bit longer. xxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jane... chin up babes!! I know exactly how you feel 3 people i know are all preg at the moment and its so so crap!! It will be us soon i just know it!!


----------



## buttoneyes

Jane - it does make things harder when people who are supposedly your friends make out like this isn't a big deal, but at least on here nobody would ever say those things to you and you can get the support and advice you need.
I came on here because I just couldn't handle friends and family saying "forget about it and it will happen, just relax".

 and  to you xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Jane- I'm so sorry you been feeling down and stuff and your friend is out of order!!!

I just wanted to say this- The reason it is taking us longer to have babies is because we are very special and our very special babies take longer to be created as they are so super special, we all be the best mothers and we will truly understand and feel blessed at how lucky we are.

Even though i hated the fact ir took 2 years for me, i now fully appreciate my baby and i am enjoying every second of it. After i had the 2 m/c's and they said it may be my egg quality that is making it hard for me to get pregnant, i was very very upset and prepared to not have a baby. But someone up there decided it was time for me to have my special baby, and I know for a fact it will be all of your turns soon! I just know it will xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcwales

Congratulations Jacqui and jopage!

Angelstar I know how you feel just have to keep going x

Jane2011 sorry you felt so down after your friends news.  I have had my niece and a friend tell me they are pg in the past two days so I know how you feel.

I hvae noticed a few people say they are being monitored while taking clomid, what do you mean by this?  I was given a prescription for 6 months and sent home to carry on I go back to the doctor in 6 months time.  I don't understand how there is not a set standard rather than everyone being treated differently?!


----------



## angel star

sncwales, it is frustrating that everyone gets treated differently. There are guidelines for good practice but I know every place is different. Women should really be scanned their first cycle to monitor response to the clomid. Then some of us, and I do, get bloods taken each month for progesterone (I get oestradiol too). I would go back to your doctor and request some blood work as you may need the dose altering and if you wait 6 months that is 6 cycles wasted. I've had 5 different regimes for my clomid out of 6 cycles as my doctor keeps tweaking it. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

smcwales - It is silly that everyone gets treated, there should be one standard for all.  This is my first cycle taking clomid and i have a scan booked for monday afternoon, its an internal probe scan and they will see if there are any follicles and they will measure them to, think they have to get to a certain size before they mature for an egg.  Angel star is right, if i was you i ask for a scan or a bloodtest, because if its not going to work theres no point taking it for 6 months.  I think they will tell me monday if clomid is working xxx

Jane2011 - Try and stay positive, it is very hard i know.  There's alot of people i know who have just had a baby and i know people who are about to have one to!  I also know people who have started trying and i always think i bet they get pregnant before me and i've been trying for ages!!! xxx


----------



## marie123

Thanks Rosey and Jenna depending on when you are supposed to start counting from think its only been 5 weeks.
Smcwales my consultant also told me to go and try for three months with no monitoring (although i didn't take them at that time) my gp now has put me back on Clomid and is doing bloods , don't know why it is so different depending on who is treating you.  like you say frustrating everyone deserves equal treatment.  Will definitely be asking about scans when i get my consultant appointment.


----------



## jodilee

Ladies is it an unwritten rule that as soon as af turns up after a cycle of clomid a relative or friend decides that's the best time to tell u that they are pregnant! 

What a generally rubbish day


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Ladies

Its a new day so lets try to think positive   

We've had some BFP's on here lately so lets try and keep this going   

Lets    and keep each other strong.

xxxx


----------



## angel star

jodilee    . It's so difficult. I even told my sister that I was dreading after they get married they will start trying for another baby straight away and get pregnant before me. She said nothing about that but did say how she and all my family were desperate for us to have another baby and I know she will feel really bad which isn't fair really. I think it's important for people to know how we feel although they might not understand but then you don't want everyone knowing about infertility issues.

sweetcheeks, agree we all have to think positive. I am still holding out for a BFP next weekend, and if not well onto another cycle.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend. I'm off on a boat trip today and out for a meal in the evening - my sister's very sensible hen do. xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Angel, have a lovely relaxing time today.  

Smcwales - I had 3 cycles of clomid with no monitoring at all. This time they've upped it to 100mg and giving me blood tests each month. I asked for a scan because I'm worried I won't have a decent lining, but he refused and said it you ovulate you always have a decent lining   Am sure a thin lining is a side effect of clomid?.....  

AFM, I started back on the clomid yesterday.   turned up too late for me to have blood tests done this month, so will have to wait until next month. 

Floof x


----------



## jenna201

Hey ladies,

Sorry been away lately, been so busy at work and just havent had the time to come online properly, been trying to keep up with you all but this thread has got busy again and its just too much to remember so sorry for no personals, will try and keep up from now on tho.
I hope everyone is well tho and that for those who are testing this weekend i wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get your much deserved bfp's, for those who af's have arrived i am sorry and hope next month will be the lucky one xx

AFM i only had 3 day period this cycle which is quite strange as usually last nearly 7 days so have no idea what thats about but still taking my clomid anyway,decided to take them in the morning tho this month as i ovulate earlier when i do, looked bk on my charts and if i take clomid in morning i ov on day 14 but night i ov on day 16 so hoping its gonna mean i ov earlier this month or i could have it all wrong and make no blinkin difference lol.side effects havent really been that bad tho i have to say, still getting the hot flushes at night so had to have a fan on full next to me last night just to keep me cool.well thats enough of me babblin on lol, hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, tested this morning and got BFN! I'm on day 31 now. I think I will contact my dr on wed and see if they can bring on my AF! 
Love to all. X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sorry Lozza83 big   to you xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello everyone

Hope everyone is ok.  I have my scan tomorrow but im abit nervous because i've got a feeling that the clomid hasn't worked   because since stopping the tablets on CD6 i've had no side effects, no cramps, no twinges, nothing!  So im thinking nothing is happening down there!  I really hope thats not the case  

I know alot of you ladies have suffered lots of side effects but is there anyone who is like me and not suffered anything since stopping the tablets?

xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Lozza - sorry about you getting a BFN.  

Sweetcheeks - good luck for your scan, I'm sure it's fairly normal to have no real feelings down there after stopping the tablets. I get twinges etc up until about CD6 and then nothing really until Ov pains. Hope it goes well.

Hi to everyone else

AFM, feeling really sh** today. Had a terrible nights sleep and got a cracking headache today. Also getting hot flushes. Poor DH doesn't know what to do cause I'm so irritable as well.  

Floof x


----------



## angel star

Sweetcheeks, I hardly have any side effects on clomid now. I did the first 2 cycles and now all I get is the hot flushes and this month hardly any of them. It's good you're getting scanned as they will be able to tell you how well the clomid is working - good luck for tomorrow. I expect a lot of ladies on here wish they did not get the side effects, but no side effects doesn't necessarily mean it is not working, just you tolerate it better than others.

Floofy, sorry you're feeling so bad today  . 

Lozza, sorry you tested and it was a BFN  .

Jenna, I always take my clomid in the morning. Will be interesting to see if your theory about ovulating earlier on a morning dose comes to fruition. Good luck for this cycle  .

AFM, I'm shattered today. I'm beginning to put it down to the progesterone as I'm on 800mg at night. Without me looking back, has anyone else whose taken progesterone felt extreme tiredness? I'm often tired but not like this. Trying to be optimistic that I will have a BFP by next weekend but if not may take a break and lose some weight first. My doctor never said I had to lose weight but beginning to think it might be worth a shot seeing as my rounds of clomid are reducing.

Really hoping all of us get our BFP soon.


----------



## jenna201

Hey angel, i also feel extremely tired when on the cyclogest.i go to bed at 9ish an up at 7 an even then i am still exhausted.i am also on 800mg but split mine and do 1 in morning and one At night.hope u getur pos next weekend hun xx

Lozza i am really sorry it was a bfn,keep ur chin up and i hope next month will be the one x

sweetcheeks hey hun.i have actually only suffered hot flushes this time an that's it so i dont think  you should feel it hasn't worked just because u haven't got any.my body responds differently month to month.wish u lots of luck for ur scan and hope u have some juicy follies  growing xx


----------



## jodilee

Hi ladies
Big hugs to those who r feeling rubbish today!
I have a question and will say sorry if this is tmi but I thought af was on her way as I got the usual spotting just noticable when I went to the loo a brownish colour (sorry)! However its been about five days now and this has continued just brighter but still only when I go to the loo!!! 

I'm confused about what this is? 
I also bled a lot during bms too again sorry for the info!!!


----------



## jay86xxx

Sweetcheeks Don't worry about your scan from what i can tell every month is different, Last month i had alot of pain after finishing clomid but did not ovulate yet my friend had no pain at all and ovulated. I'm sure there will be a little follie there for you. xxx


----------



## J9L

Hi all

sweeycheeks, I've had no symptoms at all on my first round of clomid and like you I was worried that was a bad sign, other than bloating when I was taking my clomid I have felt completely normal. My OPK showed I did ov on CD 16 (8days after last pill) which is proof clomid worked as I dont always ov.

Jodilee- where abouts are you in your cycle? Could be late implantation? have you tested? xxx


----------



## jodilee

I tested on day 29 which was a bfn I'm now day 34! I thought the same thing but when I bled during bms it was quite a lot so I assumed it must be af! Sorry if tmi! I also don't know when I ovulated as my bloods aren't back yet!!!
Just worried about taking next lot of clomid as I have been told to wait for af to start properly so have been waiting for that!


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Thank you for all of yr kind words, I've had a great wkend seeing friends and not thinking about fertility. I almost feel back to myself!  I decided to take a months break just to give my body a chance and to shift some weight. I'm back at the clinic in 3 weeks time and I know that before they'll let me have IUI, my BMI will need to be at 30.  It was before the treatment and whilst it's not now, I've got to crack on with losing it. I've put on 3 stone but if I lose 2 - 2 1/2 stone I'll be back in the range. 

Whilst its unfair that I'm in this situ due to the drugs putting weight on, it's all changeable and I'm looking forward to losing some weight to feel healthier. I noticed last week when it was hot how much it affected me. 

So I'll be trying hard at that, in the quest for a baby. At least I know I had a good reason to do this 

Big hugs to everyone, have a great week xx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, thanks, I thought you had been more tired on the progesterone. At least I know that is the reason.

Jane, I'm really pleased you have a great weekend  . I too need to lose some weight but can't really do anything until I test this month. It's not easy losing weight but you sound so positive and long may it last - good luck. Hope the month's break takes the pressure off too.

jodilee, if you're still uncertain, I would call the doctor who prescribed the clomid and ask them what you should do about taking the next lot. Sorry, it's all so confusing.


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Ladies

Sweetcheeks-i didn't get the full swing of symptoms till around day 11, symptoms stopped today-day 16.

I'm on 100mg and for some reason, its so much more painful than last yr. I got really bad period like pains over last couple of days, but they've just disappeared completely today-I'm on day 16 and had a peak yesterday & today on the CB monitor, I'm guessing, my follies have popped and I've ovulated (here's hoping anyway!).

Has anyone else experienced that? I'm actually convinced I felt something "pop" like a bubbling feeling, last night in bed


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All, 

Spoke to my Dr this morning, and told her that i'm on day 33 now and still no AF and no BFN. She said she wasn't surprised - as if I had not ov this month, AF would have been delayed. If its another month or so then she recommended going back to see her and bring it on, but hopefully it should arrive soon.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies ... how are you all? Hope you all had a good weekend!! 

Im really busy at work so im not gonna do any personals at the mo...but will try and some later on

My cycle is all messed up at the moment, as when i went away i wanted to delay my AF so my doc gave me some tablets to start as soon as she arrived and it would stop the full flow and then when i stopped the tablets AF would arrive which she did but a week late on purpose, and now im on AF watch as i was due on at weekend but still nothing yet!! Im never doing that again as all i wanna do is start my 100mg's Clomid and get the ball rolling again! Nightmare..but my own fault,  
Apart from that all is good im just waiting to start making babies!


----------



## trinamcl

just wanted to say hi , just back from holiday today , had a lovely time  , im cd 11 today so just waiting on that smiley   hpe everyone is well , and fx for them bfp !!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Floofymad, angel star, Jenna201, Jay86, J9L, Foxybaby - Thankyou so much for your comments its much appreciated.

Floofymad - How are you feeling today?  Are you headaches any better?

Angel star - Hope you don't feel as tired today and im praying you get your bfp next weekend  

Foxybaby - What days did you get highs on your cbfm?

AFM - CD12 today and went and had my scan this afternoon.  I had 2 follicles on my left side measuring 10mm and 1 juicy follicle on the right side measuring 20mm    Nurse said she's not sure if the clomid has helped though because it looks like a "normal" scan (unsure what she meant) She said in my notes the doctor wanted to see 2 big follicles so they might up the clomid next month (by saying that was she thinking im not going to conceive this month    ).  My lining of my womb is 6mm.  I have to go back friday morning to see whats progressed.  Im hoping i have got a chance with the 20mm folicle though.  The nurse has told me to have bms every other night this week and to look out for cm.  Im also using the cbfm but its still low today and i thinking if i have a 20mm follicle shouldn't it be high?  Couple of questions if you don't mind ladies 
How big do follicles have to be before an egg pops out?
Could this follicle be to big for cd12 so therefore could be from last month?
How thick does your uterus lining need to be for implantation?

Hope you don't mind me asking all these questions, their questions i should of asked today but my mind went blank while i was in there  

 to every one xxxxxx


----------



## Amy N

Sweet cheeks... Follies grow approx 1-2mm a day, so yours is sounding about perfect for cd12, I had trigger injections with clomidm which would have if scan showed anything between 18 and 22 mm.... The teigger acts as the bodys LH surge, so if you surge in next few days then all sounds very good!!! Good luck!! Xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Lozza- sorry for the BFN  

Angelstar- I have had extreme fatigue on clomid, to the point where I have to sleep for a few hours in afternoon but can still then sleep a full night !

AFM , at the consultant tomorrow to see what comes next because 50mg clomid not worked.

 to everyone xx


----------



## Jane2011

Come on ladies, lets stay positive - this has been a great thread for BFP's so here's looking forward to good news from our online friends x


----------



## smcwales

This thread is very busy!  Sorry for not doing personals I will check in more often if I can and try and keep up with you all.

I am cd 14 today, I have been getting niggly pains around the ovary area for 3 days now but no + OPK yet.  I have an appt. booked for the 15th to get day21 blood tests done but if I don't O today/tomorrow then it will be too early for the test.  How do you all book appt.'s for blood tests when you don't know when you will O?


----------



## angel star

smcwales, I get my forms for my bloods form my GP and then I just go to a clinic in the local hospital which is open every day and you just take a number, sit and wait your turn. I would have thought most hospitals have a clinic like that but they will need a form from you. Otherwise I could book an appointment at my GP surgery for the phlebotomist but it suits me the flexibility. However, they are moving the clinic for 6 months so I think I may be going to my GP.

Rosey, hope you've managed to locate a clomid tablet.

sweetcheeks, great news about your scan. I expect by Friday you may well have ovulated.

buttoneyes, hope your appointment tomorrow goes well and you get a different plan.

Hello to everyone else. There are too many of us for me to try and remember everyone without missing someone out. So lots of   and   to us all.


----------



## trinamcl

hi all , hope you all well , i got my smiley today !!   woo hoo , so nice to see   so ill be busy tonight lol , do i still carry on using the opks after today ? this is my first time using the cb digi .   for all and   for all our bfp !! x


----------



## birba

Rosey I was on 50mg of Clomid sorry hun xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks Angelstar, I'm really hoping that if dosage is increased I don't get worse health wise, been really ill just taking the 50mg !

Hope you get your BFP soon  
xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Buttoneyes

You can ask for tamoxifen, the side effects are a lot less than clomid. Don't suffer with the clomid if it doesn't agree with you xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls

just thought i'd let you know i had my scan today, and they saw a corpus luteum cyst measuring 4cm and a yolk sac. They think its too early and i am being rescanned next tuesday!!

I hope my pip is ok  

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Mrs Normie, got everything crossed for u x


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks Jane that's nice to hear, I'll ask the consultant , nay I'll insist !  

MrsNormie- Really hope everything is okay for you xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Mrs Normie - Im   everything is ok for you xx


----------



## angel star

MrsNormie, hopefully your little pip is just fine and you will get to see the heartbeat next week.

Jane, do you reckon tamoxifen is as successful as clomid? How many cycles can you have of this? I'm just trying to think ahead in case I use up all my 12 cycles of clomid - but then I did always say I would call it a day  .

I'm trying very hard to have lots of willpower not to test. I'm only 10 days post peak so know it would be silly really as I have a feeling I'm a late implanter anyway. But then there is just a tiny part of me that is desperate to know. What do you think? I should have sent my DH to work with the tests as I have no car today then I would not be in this dilemma   .

Hello to all you other lovely ladies  .


----------



## lucky2010

Hi All,


It looks like a BFN for my first cycle of clomid    tested on Monday (my birthday) which was the day AF was due and a BFN.... AF still hasn't arrived though but the clomid made me ovulate later than normal so I'm assuming AF will be later too. This BFN has been the hardest so far. So sad. I just wish AF would arrive now and put me out of my misery.


Good luck to everyone else.


Rach x


----------



## jenna201

mrsnormie i hope everything is ok, i am sure it was just too early and u will see ur perfect bubba next week xx

angelstar,i could sit here and say no dont test as it is too early and it just messes with ur head when doing them early but as u know i am an early tester lol so i would be a hypocrite. only you can decide but i wouldnt bother today as u wont be using FMU so wont be as accurate.wishing you soooooo much luck this cycle and pray the break did u the world of good and that u have done it this month.  xx

lucky2010 sorry it was a bfn hun, dont lose hope until AF arrives, if you ovulated later then u might be testing a bit early still depends how long ago you ovulated.x


----------



## lucky2010

I tested 11/12 days post ovulation. today is 13/14 days post ovulation but I have AF paons so I'm sure she's on her way   


MrsNormie, I hope you see the long awaited heartbeat next week... it's the best sight ever!!!


Rach


----------



## Amy N

good morning ladies.....

Mrsnormie- i have been reading your posts on the other thread, and sorry to here your having a stressful time hunny xxx

Angel- like jenna i was an early tester too....the only thing i will say is will you believe the result either way until OTD?? if you test early and its positive.....you will only worry that it wont stay, is it a true positive etc etc, and if it BFN, then its till too early..... if it where me id probably test, but then worry myself silly anyway!!! so just be prepared to ot believe wht you see either way, like jenna says id use FMU anyway..... i really hope you see those two little lines, your such a great support on here and have sooooo much knowledge, i pray this is your month xxx

Hope all you othe ladies are keeping well!!!! 

Amy xx


----------



## angel star

lucky2010  , sorry it was a BFN for you. It's so hard.

Amy and Jenna, thanks for your advice and your kind words  . I am going to try and hang off testing until at least Friday, maybe Saturday  . You're right if I got a negative would I believe it and if it was positive I will have extra days of worry  . If I ever do get pregnant again I will be a stresshead for 9 months. The one thing in my favour this month that whatever it is I will believe it as I have had no hCG to confuse matters. But hey, if it's a BFN I will be gutted, but I will be hot footing it to weight watchers on Monday to lose a few (well a lot) of pounds.


----------



## Shellebell

Rosey ~ Just to let you know I have removed your last posts regarding drugs  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48313.0


----------



## Rosey78

Whoops, wondered if I may get told off.....sorry. Didnt realise there is actually a thread saying bout drugs and we can get banned from site if dont adhere to ff rules etc. Sorry again xx


----------



## SarLiv

HI Ladies

Mrs Normie - sorry you have the stress of waiting for another scan, really hope all is well and you see the heartbeat next week

Angelstar - i am sending you all the baby dust and luck in the world for this month, really hope you get that BFP (im rubbish and always tested early but then as others have said you only worry it wont stick even if you do get a BFP.

sorry to those of you who have had recent BFN's keep going ladies you will get there.

good luck to all of you in the 2WW

S xx


----------



## angel star

Thanks Sarliv - don't think for one minute I am pregnant but until I see a BFN am still trying to hold onto some hope.

For the rest of you I've just joined the 2ww thread topic for clomid / tamoxifen and OI. I feel a bit of a lemon as I'm on my own over there  , so if any of the rest of you on your 2ww or just about to start please come and make me not feel so alone  .


----------



## Lozzaj83

I don't really know whats happening!
I'm now on CD 35 and still no sign of AF.

I spoke to my DR on Monday and she didn't seem worried, but Ive had really weird symptoms for about a week now. 
Really tired, Sore Bbs, lots of CM (Sorry TMI!) however i tested on Sat and it was BFN.

Am I just imagining things?


----------



## angel star

Lozza, do you know when you ovulated? It could be that if you ovulated late then your AF would be late but also if you were pg it may have been too early to test. Have you repeated a pregnancy test? It's one of those annoying things that a lot of pregnancy symptoms are similar to pre-menstrual symptoms. Whoever thought that was a good idea I don't know  . I hope you get a definitive answer soon  .


----------



## Lozzaj83

Thanks angel star - its my first month on clomid after having 40-46 day cycles. So they did the routine test on cd 21 and it came back really low - so I either didn't ovulate before that - or possibly ov after. I have no idea!!!!
I haven't repeated the test - I think as my Dr was going on my 21day results she thought I would get AF soon. If there was no sign in 2-3 weeks then she would bring on my period.

I just wish one or the other would show!


----------



## trinamcl

hi was hoping someone could help , i done my ov test yesterday afternoon and got a smiley i was soooo pleased i also done a cheep one and got 2 dark lines i done another cb one last night and got a circle (-) , done another 2 today just to check and both - ,  y would this be ? im really down in the dumps today


----------



## Amy N

trinamcl- you Lh surge typically lasts less than 24 hours...... so it could be that the positives where the end of the surge, so by the time you tested in the evening the surging was over so test came back negative. Also the LH hormone are produced in the body during the morning so best time ti test urine is between 11am-3pm when levles will be at the highest..... it you had a definate positive then you have picked uop a surge so get BMSing hunny!!!!!!


----------



## trinamcl

Amy N- thanks so much for your answer , you have put my mind at rest , we did bd last night and will again tonight just for sure , just wasnt sure what was going on with getting a + the a few hours later a - but thanks to you im a bit more clued up   hope your keeping well   xx


----------



## Kaz1979

1st lot of scans from clomid, Mon good folicle- lining not thick enough, Today lining thick and have ovulated! Hurrah would have been mon/tues on day 10/11 so nice and early. The clomid did its job, now to wait and see!  

Kaz xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Kaz1979 - Great news   really hope you get a bfp.  What cd's did you have your scans?  I had one on day 12 and my next one is on day 16.  How thick was you lining?  My lining was 6mm on cd12 and i had a follie @ 20mm xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Jane2011- I tried to ask consultant about Tamoxifen but he said "no we will keep you on clomid , how much longer do you think you could manage on it?"

He tried to make me take it for another six months but I have been so poorly with it I said I couldn't possibly go on that long.

As a result I have to take it for another two months, then I will be referred for IVF.

Feeling a bit more positive now ! I feel like I've been listened to a bit, although he didn't seem bothered about the fact I've had heart palpatations.....   but you can't have everything !


----------



## birba

Hi ladies,
just wanted to say hi and wish good luck for those of you in the 2WW and I agree with Amy on the testing early, as you know I am an early tester too but I ended up doing a test a day till OTD and beyond to be sure!

Mrs Normie, I think it's too early at 6 weeks, I'm sure everything will be OK next time

Big hughs, you are all in my thoughts


----------



## angel star

Lots of self control, was desperate to test this morning but resisted, so there's another FMU gone. I may tomorrow and will be 12dpo. I'm trying to be hopeful but I've got a few nice spots which probably means I'm not. Will try to get my blood results today or tomorrow to see how the clomid worked this month. Only another 2 nights of cyclogest, but I'm secretly hoping I'll be needing to take it for a lot longer.

buttoneyes, did your consultant not increase the dose of clomid? I know you had a lot of side effects but it would help to increase your progesterone because wasn't that low? I would be asking for some extra support in your luteal phase if so like the cyclogest. You might find that the side effects aren't so bad the next two months, sometimes it takes a bit of getting used to  .

Kaz1979, good luck with this cycle  .


----------



## buttoneyes

Angelstar- My consultant said that because my levels went up to 116 on the 50mg they didn't need to increase the dose , he didn't say anything about any other help. I'm hoping it works because I really don't know how long I'd have to wait for IVF after they have referred me !

As for testing, I am really bad for that as well , find it really hard not to do it. You are really strong to resist !  

Kaz- Glad to know it's working for you ! Lots of  your way


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Morning

buttoneyes - What does 116 mean? xx

Angelstar - Well done for not testing.  Im quite good for testing and because i take my bbt i know if af is on its way because my temp starts to drop so i think there's no point doing a test because i can see on my chart she's on her way.  Do you take your bbt?  Really hope its a bfp xx

AFM i had another high this morning on my cbfm    where is my peak!  I don't understand, i thought i would of had a peak today after having quite a big follicle on mondays scan.  Wanted to have a peak before tomorrows scan.  Also because we've been having bms every other night for a week i haven't noticed my cm getting watery like i normally do.  Whats going on....aaaahhh  xxx

Good Luck to everyone in your 2ww.  Babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Sorry buttoneyes, I get confused with everyone. Yes, your levels were excellent so I can see why your consultant wants you to stick to the dose - I must have been thinking of someone else  . I hope you get success with your next cycel  .

sweetcheeks, no I don't do my bbt. I don't use a cbfm or opk but i do have peak days for usually 6 days. The creighton model of charting that I do relies on mucus observations and I usually get 6 white baby stickers on my chart before my peak day so I wouldn't worry too much. You are being scanned tomorrow, been having bms every other day so you are doing all you can. xx

Catch up later. xx


----------



## SarLiv

sweetcheeks i had a CBFM too and i hardly ever got a peak although if i used OPK's i always did so i knew i was ovulating - in the end i gave up with it.  i dont know if it was something to do with when i would peak, the CBFM asks for a morning sample but i did OPK's in the evening and i always got a positive.  i think best guideline is charting CM like Angel does as it really does show you the fertile time but doing it other other day will definitely leave you covered so dont worry

Angelstar i am impressed!  waiting till tomorrow is great and im still keeping everything crossed for you.  my skin was terrible before my BFP so dont worry about that.


----------



## angel star

Feeling really sad  . My progesterone level was only 42 and this was a day 21 blood taken after 5 nights of 800mg cyclogest. They've lost my oestradiol result and it says to be repeated, but it can't until next month  . I've had enough today and know I will be off to weight watchers on Monday instead of having a BFP. Also craving loads of sweet stuff so deep down I know AF will arrive. I'm just so fed up because like all of us, I want to know when/if it will happen. Just having a down moment, I will be alright later  .


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies, this is aimed at angel star because I know all too well about the struggle to loose weight, my first appointment was last august when they told me I had to lose at least 3 stone (my bmi was 34. so I tried ww slimming world you name it I did it but what worked for me in the end was the British heart foundation (all the info can be found on their website) it doesn't tell you how many points or syns you have but it suggests the types of food and how many portions of the types you can have eg two portions or protein etc I found looking at food this way brilliant and since august Ive lost nearly 5 stone now, I dint know if your interested but I thought I'd share because I struggled for ages ( lots love and baby dust xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Ok ladies im really starting to worry now    i've just been to the toilet and i have had no cm all morning!!!  We did the deed again last night and there's no sign of that if you know what i mean!  Sorry if this is tmi but i don't understand.  There's me thinking clomid would help me this month but its looking like no ovulation   where as before i took clomid i was ovulating, aaahhh

Angelstar - Sorry to hear about your progesterone level.  I haven't had one of these yet so unsure what your levels are meant to be.  Do you know?  I was going to say chin up but i would be a hypercrite because i am feeling so miserable now aswell because i don't know what my body is doing.  We can only plod on :-( xx

SarLiv - I don't use opk's, maybe i should, its just costly running the cbfm and opk sticks!  Im really miffed off, im having no ovulation symptoms at all :-( xx

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope your having a better cycle than me.

Where are the BFP's!!!

xxx


----------



## angel star

Wow, flutterbybutterfly, I am so impressed with your weight loss, well done you! Thanks for your advice, I will definitely take a look and try to make some sort of decision. The thing is I know what I should be doing, it's just the doing it that is the problem  .

sweetcheeks, maybe all your stress is drying up the mucus  . You are not the only one to not understand, I have given up understanding a lot of this ttc, every month is different. I am sure if you have not ovulated yet then you will do soon as your follicle was a good size on day 12  .

As for my levels, my clinic like progesterone to be between 60-100, first month while taking clomid it's been so low, but usually I've had hCG in luteal phase and not just cyclogest. GP's are happy if levels are 30+ but the clinic like it to be higher. Who knows, I may not even have ovulated (as oestradiol was lost) and it could just be the cyclogest.


----------



## buttoneyes

Angelstar- That's okay, I get confused sometimes- I have to re read stuff lol

Sorry to hear about your low levels   hoping next time is higher for you

Sweetcheeks- Apparently my progesterone level has gone to 116 whilst on Clomid- it has to be at least 30 to show ovulation has occured 

Flutterbybutterfly- That's really impressive well done


----------



## SarLiv

Angelstar dont give up hope, if 40 could still mean you OV'd and you had all of the fertile signs then hang in there, i know its so hard to have hope and also that hope can actually be your enemy as it makes you carry on with it all when you want to give up but i think you will get there - this is your first month after the AB's dont forget its hard not to pressure yourself but give yourself a break - you will get there  

sweetcheeks you too!!  i was like a maniac checking CM and temps the whole time up to OV and sometimes i think i delayed OV because of it - if you OV on your own you will OV on clomid too as far as i can see, its just a matter of when but you are doing everything you should be.


----------



## Lozzaj83

Afternoon, another status update!

CD36!!!
9th June - My Birthday
Still no AF.
Still no guts to try HPT!
Lots of CM - but not of any AF type colour (Sorry TMI!)

Drink tonight or not! thats the question!
Could it be possible that I OV AFTER my 21 day bloods - if that was the case would it have shown on the progestion bloods?


----------



## JacquiP

Hey Lozza,

When did you last do a HPT? I would do one, I know its scarey incase its a BFN.

Thinking of you! Hope you get good news and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

xxx


----------



## TheMrsD

HI Ladies

I've not posted for a while!  Had a month on 50mg on Clomid and it wasn't enough so went up to 100mg and day 12 scan showed a lovely follicle at 14mm.  The nurse said i should expect to ovulate within the next few days.  Anyway had day 21 progesterone and it showed a low level of 21 and then on day 21 it showed only 26.  Consultant is sure i have ovulated but maybe late.  he doesn't seem worried but i am as scared its not going to work!  He has now put me on Metformin and said to stay at the 100mg of clomid.  Has anyone else had this?  Hope you are all well, im having real down days at the mo as finding when you get excited and positive, it is soon dashed.  Just not in the mood to do anything at the moment but got so many social things going on that i have to!!
Baby dust and luck to all
xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Well another day another one of my long lost friends announcing thier pregnancy on ********!
TheMrsD completly know how you feel I'm exactly the same have complete down days. 
Last month on clomid next month too feeling completely hopeless... Seein everyones BFP on here cheers me up thought! Xx


----------



## TheMrsD

Hi Butterfly, im working with 2 people at the mo who are pregnant.  I don't find that bit too bad but i completely understand you.  Its early days for me i suppose so maybe my out look will change in time!
I see you have PCOS too.  Can you remember what your AMH was?  Mine was 95 which is unfortunately severe.


----------



## angel star

Butterfly83  . That's why I have never joined ******** and never will. Infertility has changed me for life and I never want to find out how old acquaintances are doing, there are enough reminders in my daily life. Please don't feel hopeless (easy for me to say when I've had a pants day) but it will happen for you, it's just our path is longer than most.xx

TheMrsD, glad you got your clomid sorted so quickly. My progesterone levels are always low when not on any clomid and or cyclogest/hCG. Was the 26 with the 100mg? I've not had the metformin but sure someone will be along soon to tell you about it. Sorry you're feeling down  . It's so hard and I have no wise words but we we all understand here. xx

Lozza,  . Maybe you should test as Jacqui suggested, but I know what it is like to see another BFN. Only you can make that decision. 

Sarliv, I would not be in such a mess if my levels had been better. I just don't understand it. I know deep down I'm not pregnant and even if I was I'd be in a mess now fearing another miscarriage with levels like that. I know I will get there it's just taking a long time and I'm not patient.

Flutterbybutterfly, I've taken a good look at the diet. I think for now I need to join a class and have the weekly weigh in and get started. Then once I have lost the weight will definitely try the British Heart Foundation plan - I did sign up and get a download of the areas I need work on. I need to get off my bum and do some walking - the thing is walking with my 3 year old doesn't really do it when I'm going between snails pace and running after him - not very gracefully I may add  

Hello to all the rest of you. Hope you're all doing as ok as can be. xx


----------



## Butterfly83

The MrsD amh?? What's that? They don't give me levels and stuff at the clinic I go to... Just told me I had PCOS and when the nurse scanned me on my first cycle of clomid she said I had loads of cysts on each ovary... Sometimes it does worry me they never tell me hormone levels or owt like that x


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

I think that's a good idea hun, it's all about finding what's right for you! I didn't like feeling restricted, or guilty if I had a little treat every now and then, the other thing which helped me is Rosemary conleys portion pots I realised just how much I was eating but like I said it's about what works for you ( best of luck with it tho! I'd you ever need something to keep you on track here's my solution - I put on a bikini (being 15.7 stone that was bad enough for me) pulled an awful face and my dp took a photo, I put this in my purse so that I had a constant reminder of how I didn't want o look, admittedly I did laugh to myself on more than one occasion because I looked awful but now im proud of myself and for every 5 lb lost I brought myself a new dress (in the size I wanted to be) or shoes etc ) lots and lots of baby dust love hugs and mush xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello lovely ladies

It sounds like we're all feeling down in the dumps!!!  I still am   no cm still    i have got cramps though but i think its trapped wind (ibs) .  All i keep thinking is that 20mm follie should of ovulated by now and its worrying that it hasn't and has probably got to big!    Normally i get a wet feeling for a few days and then i get a peak but i haven't had anything while taking clomid and im also concerned as im on cd15 and your suppose to ovulate 5-10 days after last tablet which means tomorrow is my last day and my monitor hasn't detected peak yet.  Sorry if i keep repeating myself but im going out of my mind and have no one else to talk to    xxx


----------



## angel star

sweetcheeks, just thought clomid can dry up cervical mucous - it is on the side effects section of the thread. I am sure you will have or will ovulate soon. You've got your scan tomorrow so hopefully that will shed some light as to what is going on, a big  .


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Angel star - Thankyou throwing one right back at you      Yes im so glad i have my scan tomorrow because at least i will know whats happening at least they will tell me either way.  I really hope it is the clomid drying my cm up.  I have checked internally and my cm looks watery, clear and it stretches but there's not much of it xxxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Sweet cheeks if lacks of cm is a problem maybe you could try some preseed you can get it from amazon.... My dh loves it! Don't know if it's made any difference yet though first moth of using it with clomid x


----------



## angel star

Well I caved in and did a test this morning. A BFN for me, no matter how much I squinted to see a second line it just wasn't there. Never mind, thought that was going to be the outcome. Of course I am disappointed but that's life as all of us on this thread and site know. There's no point crying as that's not going to change anything. Somehow, just got to get on with it and wait for another AF to appear and be reminded of my failure to give my DS a sibling and DH and I another much wanted baby, but maybe that's me being selfish when a lot of you are waiting for your first. I know some of you will say it may be too early but I don't think so. If AF hasn't arrived by Tuesday I will test again but at the moment just sick of it all and wish I had the courage to give up.


----------



## buttoneyes

Angelstar- I am still waiting for my first baby but I don't think you are selfish at all ! At the end of the day we all have a right to have as many children as we want, and there is nothing wrong with how you are feeling.

Nobody should make you feel as though you should settle for what you've got, 9 times out of 10 the people who say that are the ones who pop out babies left right and centre ! They have no idea how you feel.

It is incredibly hard to keep going , for me this is the hardest thing I have done my entire life. I presumed because of my age I'd get pregnant right away ! 

Like everyone else on here you have been incredibly brave to keep going, and you should be proud of yourself  
Don't give up    

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Angel star - Sorry to hear about your BFN      I completely understand how you feel.  I have a DD who means the world to me but i can't help feeling and thinking "am i selfish when i have already been given a gift of a lifetime and other ladies are trying so hard to get their first."  It is tough but we've just got to keep on going hunnie.  Please don't think your a failure because your not.  I have had another high this morning   damn it, i was so hoping for a peak    Have my scan in 2 hours so will be able to see whats going on down there.  Im not feeling very positive about it at all!!!!!  I just know its going to be bad news. Sending you lots of  's and    xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies... sorry iv not been on properly in a while iv just been so busy at work and also my laptop at home is weird and it only lets me get online when it wants...it has a mind of its own (i need a new one!!)  

I see most of you have been feeling down!.... Me too, all my cycle is messed up because i delayed my AF before i went away and now im just playing a waiting game and its doing my head in   all i want to do is start my 100mg's and then i will feel like im doing something again. 
Nobody seems to understand our pain... its very hard when we see other women popping out babies all the time and its even harder when you know that some people dont even want children yet they have 3!!! I had a awful dream last night that my sister in law was preg and she was scared to tell me because she knows how much i want a baby, it was awful. I feel like im turning into a horrible monster...i dont even want to look at another pregnant woman!! 
The funny thing is though that if someone on here announces they are preg i am so pleased and happy for them... partly because i know what they are going through to get preg... i just feel so selfish when it comes to other people though.

Hope you all have a happy Friday and enjoy your weekends and so sorry for the rant !!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello lovely ladies

Been for my scan and im abut confused    I haven't ovulated yet which i knew anyway but the sizes of my follicles that i saw on screen was different to what was put down on paper    i don't understand unless i was looking in the wrong place on the screen.  For example please see below -:

On Screen                                    On Paper when nurse called me through after scan
Lining 7.6mm                                9mm
Left follicle  14mm                        19mm
Right follicle 27.3mm                    23mm

So as you can see im slightly confused  

When the nurse called me back in after my scan (a different lady does your scan), she asked if i thought i had ovulated and i said No because i have had no cm or pains and i mentioned i was taking my temp too.  She then said ok can you come back tuesday, then her next sentence was carring on have intercourse, if you like.  What does she mean 'if you like!' of course im going to carry on, isn't that the whole point!  Im so mad as your meant to have these appointments to help you and they don't explain nothing!!!  Then she sat there and looked at me and then i had to say well how did i get on, is my lining and my follicles ok and thats when she read them off the paper.  I can't believe she wasn't going to tell me and that i had to ask!!!!!  Any ideas why the screen was different to what she wrote?  I feel like ringing them up but i don't want to come across as a nutter!  Aaahh.

The only good thing to come out of it is my monitor and temp are correct  

Sorry for the rant but it makes me mad xxxx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi girls im kinda new to these forums so hope im posting on the right page.

I have a BMI of 36.  Been told to reduce it to below 35 for IVF in september, which aint much to go, however I believe the closer you are to a healthy BMI of 20-25 then the better your chances of it working??  While waiting on IVF i asked my gynaecologist to prescribe me clomid as a last chance saloon kinda thing before i go for IVF.  She told me to start with 50mgs on days 2-7, my period is due tomorrow (Sat).  I have a period every 25-30 days and always get a positive on the clearblue monitor which ive been using for nearly 2yrs now, so i assume i am definately ovulating.  Will clomid do me any harm if i am already ovulating on my own?  I dont mind the possibility of twins.  Does clomid work with a high BMI?


----------



## angel star

Hi thunderbird21 and welcome to this thread. I'm not a good person to answer the BMI question. Mine is 32 and I've had no success on 6 cycles and am now taking a break to lose some weight in the hope that this will make all the difference. But there may be others on here who have conceived with a high BMI. I ovulate too without clomid, just not very well so it should not make any difference, but you may notice a slight change in your cycle length. Good luck and I hope clomid is all you need.

sweetcheeks, I hate it when professionals don't tell us and we have to ask. It's our body for goodness sake. I'm pleased that you feel good about your charting - sounds like you're more on the ball. I hope by Tuesday you will have popped the big follicle. Can't believe the nurse said you could carry on if you wanted too - what an  , does she know about the birds and the bees  . 

vicnste, sorry you're feeling down too  .  Rant all you like, I do enough of it on here  . 

I hate this pigging infertility. I feel quite teary but just can't stand crying and being full of self pity. I just am so dreading the next pregnancy announcement - it's bound to happen in the next few months while I'm having a break  .

Thanks for the hugs sweetcheeks and buttoneyes, here's some back for you   .

Please, please someone get a BFP - we need cheering up on here. xx


----------



## jay86xxx

Sorry to hear people are feeling sad and down in the dumps makes me feel abit normal  that its not just me! Fertility issues are heart breaking regardless of whether you already have a child  or not.

I have just finished my 10 days of northisterone so waiting for af to arrive!!! (never thought I'd see the day I'd be willing an af to come!) abit apprehensive though as has  been upped to 100mg this month but fingers crossed that will kick start ovulation. 

Come on ladies we need a BFP to cheer us all up!!


----------



## Jane2011

Buttoneyes, a lot of the time they wont prescribe tamoxifen as its more expensive than clomid but glad they arent making you do it much longer

FlutterbyButterfly - wow girl, thats really inspired me  When i met my husband i was about 10 stone 8 and a size 10 after losing 4 stone at ww.  Over the space of 4 and a half years, i'd put a stone and a half on and then I've put an additional 3 stone on in 5 months since Christmas with treatment.  I took the bull by its horns and decided last week enough and started Lipotrim on Sunday as a kick start which i'll do for a few weeks and then go back to ww.  I'm chuffed to say that i've lost 7lbs in 5 days.  I know that most of this is water and as i'd put the weight on rapidly in the first place, you always get a big weight loss in the first week.  I'm in the right place now - i want to get my BMI down to 29 so that i can have IUI.  It was 34.5 last week and its now down to 33.9

All other ladies, hope you are doing well - we can do this and we will get our BFP's - its a marathon not a sprint xx


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

That's brilliant 7lbs woohoo, the bigger is when you get to the stage where nothing moves, goes up and then stays up! At that point I then upped the anti and my dog thought all his christmas's had come at once! But like I said it's what works for us individually  lots of luck losing the weight Hun it'll b worth it once these lovely bubbas are in our arms, love and baby dust xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Morning ladies

I have decided to chill out for the rest of my cycle, im thinking i could be delaying ovulation by worrying!!!  The scanner said she could see fluid around my follicle so hopefully the eggy is trying to pop out  

Jane2011 - Congratulations!  7lb in a week is brilliant.  If carry on what your doing you'll be at your target bmi in no time   xx

Angel star - Your comment made me chuckle    Im changed my scan from tuesday to thursday, gives me more time to ovulate    How are you feeling today?  Hope your feeling better   xxx


----------



## angel star

sweetcheeks, I'm glad I made you chuckle   and that you are going to chill, best thing. 

I'm feeling alright today except think I am developing irritable bowel syndrome. Without going into it too much had dreadful day last Wednesday and put it down to a one off, and then from 5pm last night I was bad again, so bad never bothered with my last dose of cyclogest and ended up on the loo on and off until 1am and actually sat up for half hour searching the internet. Been to walk in clinic this morning, very nice but won't do anything on two episodes but did get a poo pot  . I'm alright at the moment and hope the worst has past again. Off to a fun day this afternoon (not much fun for me but DS will like it).

Have a good weekend all. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Angel star - Oh no poor you, sounds like you had a tough night    its funny you should say that though because i think i've had abit of ibs but the opposite to you, difficult to go, so im getting cramps and im not sure what pains are ovulation and what pains are to do with my bowel!!!  What are we like hey  
Have fun at the fun day and try and relax, make sure your near a toilet    Im taking my DD to a party this afternoon and there's a bbq for the adults so hopefully it will take my mind off things and i think i may have a few cheeky one's   xxx


----------



## SarLiv

Just a quick one - Angel i have IBS and it was much worse on the cyclogest so i take fibregel twice a day morning and night and it really helps.


----------



## Butterfly83

Marie are you being scanned? When I has to go in for day 21 bloods they told me at one of my scans to go in on day 21 my cycles are usually 30/31 days. If you're being scanned you shoudl know when ovulation was if not maybe you could temp ( I've never done it though) 
 t everyone else let's keep out fingers crossed for some BFP this month... AF is due on weds for me hope the witch keeps away   x


----------



## angel star

marie123, you should go for your bloods 7 days after ovulation, the reason docs say day 21 is because they think every woman has a text book 28 day cycle and even if you tell them they don't realise the importance of accurate bloods. So if you can identify the day you ovulate go 7 days after then. You may find that clomid shortens your cycle length so keep an eye on that. I always ovulate earlier on clomid, but I think some ovulate later - everyone is unique (even more confusing sorry). Hoping you're not on the clomid for long before it works.

sweetcheeks, the fun day was a wash out. The weather was lovely here until 1pm then I have not seen rain like that for ages, let alone go out in it. We stayed for half hour. I felt really sorry for the organisers, just hope they made some money. Hope the bbq you went to had better weather.

Sarliv, thanks for your message. I may have to get some fibogel. The thing is the doctor was non-committal on 2 episodes, but they were 10 days apart and lasted for 12ish hours - horrendous. If it is IBS, all I could think was how am I going to live with it as it just appeared - but then not as bad as infertility. I can't even think of anything that triggered it. I don't want to ask too much as it's personal and you could always pm me if you prefer but do you get flare ups often? I'm hoping it isn't but what else could it be - absolutely fine now.


----------



## J9L

Morning everyone, hope you are all well.

I am 12 DPO and temp has dropped this morning which means AF is on her way!!! Also DH is back 2nite after 7days away so she has timed that one well!!! 

Sick to death of this infertility!!! Feel like its a ball and chain around my neck stopping me living my life the way I want to. Feel like chucking the clomid, thermoter, ov tests the lot in the sodden bin!! Sorry for negative post!!! xxx


----------



## Jean Gray

I haven't put my history at the bottom yet as I haven't worked out how to 
I started clomid yesterday as ttc about 2.5 years, I have dysfunctional uterine bleeding so when I start a period I don't know when it will stop. I started Metformin in January and I've had my first regular cycles ever 
Apparently I just don't ovulate so the clomid should do the trick. 

I've been really enjoying this thread and would like to share how I cope. Every time something is finished, HSG, Metformin prescription etc I count it as a blessing (my wise Mum says you should always count your blessings when down eg loving partner, your health). I was a sceptic at first but it works for me. 

Well, here's to hoping everyone gets 'one in the oven' soon


----------



## angel star

Hi Jean and welcome to this thread and hoping you have success on clomid, plenty have on here over the last few months we just need some more now  . Thanks for sharing how you cope. I too try to count my blessings and have to focus on what I have on my down days which is plenty - I just don't want to know what everyone else has got  .

J9L    . Oh I'm so sorry you're feeling so low. I know exactly how you feel. It's rotten and holds us up living the life we wanted to. It still hurts this time for me, but I do remember the very dark days when ttc my DS and it was hell. You will get there it is just taking us a lot longer.


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello there,

I am not on Clomid yet, but have just been given it as a last option and wanted to find out a bit more about it from you ladies on here.

After a failed IUI in September and a natural conception in October last year, followed by a missed miscarriage in December and an ERPC in mid-January after a pregnancy test still showed +ve and a scan showed that the mc was still not complete, we decided to have a break from treatment and just try on our own.

Having had no success and finding my cycles were not settling down, last week we had another consultant appointment and have just had the results from the FSH, AMH and Testosterone tests that were suggested.  My FSH has shot up to 19 (it was 6.7 in March last year) and my AMH is only 1.03 (was not tested before). Testosterone was OK (small consolation, but this was only tested because I mentioned having adult acne and having heard that it's linked to PCOS).

We now have a decision to make. We were lined up for a round of IVF on my next cycle, as long as AMH came back at > 1.1. Given my actual results, they are now not recommending we go ahead, although they have said they will let us do it (on Clomid rather than the Menopur/Supracur that I had for my IUI as I'll probably only get 2 eggs at the most regardless of the drugs) if we insist, and are only giving us a likely 7% chance of success. Apart from taking the donor egg route (which neither of us are keen on), our other option is to try naturally on a high dose of Clomid (4 tablets a day on days 2 to 6 of cycle).

I have posted this elsewhere, but thought this thread might be a better place to ask. 

Having read some of the posts on this thread, I've seen day 21 bloods mentioned.  My consultant did not mention this at all.  What are the bloods checking for?  Maybe he thinks it's not necessary for me, but now I'm wondering...

I'd be so grateful for any words of wisdom.

Wishing you all lots of luck (so many times I've been told that's a major factor   )
A-M
xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi marie123 - Just read your post about the cbfm.  Where did you hear that the monitor doesn't work if your taking clomid because im using it this month and im really confused as my monitor is still high but the 2 lines are the same shadeness and when i look back at last months cycle and the one before that and compare the stick it was a peak.  However i am having scans so thats good but i wish the monitor would work   Hope clomid works for you    im still working out if it has or not!  Im definitely taking your advice and will ask the question next time if i think they have wrote different sizes on the paper   so thanks for that.

Angel star - Sorry to hear the fun day was a wash out    we did have a down pour here but when the party started we had no rain and the sun was shining every now and then    Been raining here all morning though! 

xxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Hi All,
Just a quickie, I always get a peak on CBFM regardless of the clomid.  Get highs a few days earlier than normal (from day 7/ and then peaK BY DAY 13/14.
I personally find using the monitor really helpful.
Good Luck xxxx


----------



## marie123

Rosey thats good to know I am yet to find out if i will or not 
babydust to you


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Marie123 - Your right i saw it in the booklet too, it looks like im one of these users.  I was pretty confident i was going to be an exception but maybe not.  I have a few more days till i could get a peak yet    so i will sit and wait.  Thanks for letting me know xxx

Rosey78 - If you get more highs than usual maybe i have some time left.  My high began cd13 and im now on cd18 and hopefully i could get a peak tomorrow or the next day.  Before taking clomid i would ovulate around day 22 - 26 xxx

Hope your all enjoying this wet and rainy sunday!  xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Very interesting what you've all been saying about the CBFM.  I've been using it for about a year now and my peaks were very regular until recently.  I'd been getting 2 bars from about days 8-11 and then 3 bars around days 11-13 with a cycle length from 24-26 days.  Unfortunately since my mc my cycles have become rather odd (I did have one 'normal' one then it all started going pear-shaped).  I've had one month (when we'd gone on holiday right around ov. time - typical!) when I had 10 2 bar days on the trot then ran out of sticks.  Then the month after it went straight from 1 bar to 3!  I told my consultant this and he just said things like this are bound to happen at my age.

I'm now wondering what on earth Clomid is likely to do!  I read it can shorten your cycle - well I don't think mine needs to be much shorter really!  And as for the CBFM - perhaps I'll carry on woth it at first.  I used it when I had my IUI and it seemed to work fine despite the drugs, so maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones it still works for.  I'll be sure to let you know.

A-M
xx


----------



## Shellebell

hi masiecat, I'm on my phone so this will look a little odd, sorry. The girls on here are taking clomid just to induce/improve ovulation during a natural cycle, not alongside other fertility treatments. This is why they are monitored/scanned/bloods to see if they have ovulated. Clomid taken alongside fertility treatments like ivf would work slightly differently with your other drugs so no need for the bloods etc


----------



## Shellebell

or are you now going to cycle just with clomid now? If so they may not monitor you if it's just to improve your ovulation rather than induce it, and they would know what level of meds your body needs


----------



## angel star

Good morning everyone. I hope we all have a better week and feel a bit brighter  .

MaisieCat, welcome to this thread. I am sorry to hear of your miscarriage last year  . I really hope that clomid works for you.

As for me, AF arrived yesterday evening so a short 26 day cycle for me. So there you go defo not pg and off to weight watchers tonight. That's me done with clomid until I shift at least 1 and half stone if not more. It's a waste if time me taking it now if my weight is a contributory factor, rather than just hoping I will get lucky. Of course I am very disappointed but I was expecting it and why did I think I could be so lucky the first month back on clomid after a 3 month break  . 

I will keep checking in on this thread to see how you all are and support you as much as I can. Lots of   to you and roll on some more BFP. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies, hope you all had a good weekend...even though it was very very wet!! Bloody rain!  

Well AF finally showed up on Saturday so i have now started my 100mg Clomid, and so far so good, no bad side effects apart from waking up at least 8 times last night with HOT sweats!! I can handle that though! I just hope i dont put on more weight as i put a stone on with the 5omg's so i will be keeping a check on that!

Good to see we have some newbies on the thread.... more people t get, give and share advice with, love it!
I will try and do some personals later as quite busy at work right now! 

Love,   and   to you all x


----------



## jenna201

Hello ladies.

Sorry been awol but brother split with gf and stupid b**ch said she didn't want her kids an wished she never had them and as brother was in France i have had them stay with me so haven't had time to come on properly.makes me so mad that sh can throw her babies away like trash.she don't know how lucky she is.

Angel i am so sorry hunny that after arrived,i was really hoping u would get lucky.i hope u still come on from time to time and let us know how ur getting on.i wish u lots of luck with the weight loss.x

vicnste glad af arrived for u and that now u can get started on ur 100mg.wishing u lots of luck x

afm my theory on taking clomid in the morning making me ovulate early was confirmed as got my positive opk today so i will ovulate some time today as normal.i am on cd 14 and doing the deed as much as pos and hoping this month will work as decided it will be my last as starting to get depressed and feeling unwell in myself so going to move on to the next step.hope everyone is well x


----------



## angel star

Jenna, sorry to hear about all the hassle you've been having lately - been wondering where you had got too. I hope you get your sticky BFP this month  . Of course I will still be checking in on this thread (can't get rid of me that easily  ). Think I've already spent more time here not on treatment than on it  . Thanks for the luck I'm going to need it, but made my mind up that the weight's got to go.

Hi vicnste, glad AF has arrived and may the 100mg work for you  . Hot sweats not so good though.

Where's everyone else? Either working very hard or having lots of fun.


----------



## birba

Hi Angel I am very sorry to hear that it hasn't worked for you hun, I wish you all the luck in the world with the weight loss and I am sure before you know your dream will come true. Big hugh darling xxx

Jenna my sweetie I am sorry you are feeling depressed, though perfectly understandable. Let's see what this month brings, it's a good news about ovulation and remember that you had fallen preg before so it can be done naturally. Good luck hun a big hugh to you xxx

Vic good luck on 100mg, you are a tough woman you can take it!  xxx

Hello to everybody else and a world of luck to you all


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello again,

I'm getting concerned now.  Just got my Clomid prescription through and it is for 4 x 50mgs per day on days 2 to 6 of cycle.  So that is 200mgs!  And you're all wishing Vicnste luck on 100 mgs as if that's tough.  Is 200 an unusually high dose?  (I suppose I might need it because of my age).  I hope it doesn't give me night sweats - I've had them a few times in recent months without the 'help' of any drugs   , so I don't need them making any worse!

Thanks Shelley for your replies BTW.  I wouldn't be taking the Clomid with any other meds (at least no other meds were mentioned) if I go for the IVF.  They said they'd just use it instead of the stimms drugs.  If I decide to go just for the Clomid without IVF, they've just said to take it on days 2-6 with no mention of any tests or scans.  Do you think I should ask?  Or I wonder do they think I won't respond well and therefore don't need monitoring.

I'm still getting to grips with who's who on here - it's so difficult joining a new thread after getting to know lots of people on my clinic thread (but none of them are on Clomid so it makes sense to move).

Wishing you all the best of luck.
A-M
xx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone  yay the sun is shining 
Angel sorry it didn't wok this month stay positive and good luck with the weight watchers. 
Jenna life sucks sometimes doesn't it? I have to say v impressed with your research about time of day clomid taken and early ovulation - will be trying that myself  
Hi Birba !
Maisie Cat you'll get to know everyone soon - i did .

afm i have got my appointment at the clinic for 4th aug seems ages away but at last its not in term time so thats a bonus and i have clomid to try until then. 

babydust to all


----------



## Kaz1979

Sorry not been on - busy week then weekend away with the girls! 

Sweetcheeks - I was scanned on day 11 and then day 13, had one booked for day 15 but didnt need it as had ovulated between 11 and 13. My lining was 9mm i think! 

Button eyes - thnaks for ur baby dust - on the 2ww now. xx

Hope you all doing ok. Off to Zumba now xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Huge huggles Jenna   


MaisieCat 200 does seem to be a rather high dose    (it's the top dosage) perhaps it's worth calling the cons just to check the dose and reason for. To start clomid on it's own they usually do 50 or 100, altho it could be because they already know how your body reacts to drugs


----------



## jay86xxx

Hello All just a quick question AF reared her ugly head last night not sure whether to count yesterday as day one or today?? What do you think?? Got to start clomid on day 2!
Thanks ladies hope you all had a nice weekend even though it was a little wet!


----------



## Shellebell

Jay ~ The general rule seems to be if you get your full flow after 3pm the following day is classed as day one, if before 3pm that day is classed as day one. So in your case as AF turned up last NIGHT that today is day one.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies...hope you are all well!!

Maisiecat.. 200mg of Clomid is the highest dose you can take. When i first started off on them i was on 50's now iv been upped to 100's the girls are wishing me luck as i had quite bad side effects on the 50's - i put a stone on, night sweats and very very moody! My cons told me that i will prob get the same effects but a bit worse!! If you are worried about why they are starting you off on 200's i would give your doc a call hun, gl with your journey xx

AFM... well yesterday i could slowly feel myself getting worked up and moody it was awful.. it did die off throughout the night which i was pleased about as my DB got the brunt of it..not nice!! Woke up 4 times in the night with hot sweats again, and today i can feel a headache coming on! Just hope that is all for today!!

x


----------



## KateF

Hi ladies

I'm on my first cycle of clomid (50mg days 2-6) and have a question regarding OPKs.  I've got PCOS and after having a m/c six months ago I haven't ovulated since.  Prior to that my cycles were generally 40-45 days long.  

I'm currently on CD15, showing lots of ovulation signs (cramps and plenty of EWCM today) yet I'm still not getting anything even close to a positive on OPKs - the line is so faint.  I'm testing mid-afternoon after not going to the toilet for several hours.  Has anyone had experience of ovulating on clomid without ever getting a positive on an OPK or do you think this cycle is a failure?!  

Thanks!

Kate


----------



## Shellebell

Kate


It could be that clomid might take a while to kick start your cycle. 
If your cycles are normally 40 odd days long you wouldn't be ovulating until day 22 ish anyway, altho clomid will gradually try and bring your cycles to 'normal' 30 odd days 


It is all looking good so far with the cramps and EWCM


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys

just wanted to update you and let you know i had a repeat scan today- They saw the fetal pole and a strong heart beat!!  xxxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Hello, after "hovering" for a while now I would like to join you all please if that is ok?

I went to the hospital yesterday and they have agreed to put me on clomid for three months whilst also referring me to have IVF.  I have been given 50mg for days 2-6 which seems to be the most common dosage.  They did say they didn't think it would do much as I ov on my own but said it won't do any harm.  AF arrived today but am missing this month as DH is away a lot so will call them on day 1 of next AF and as long as they can sort out my scans I start on day 2.  Cycle one is all about scans, cycle two is about bloods and cycle three is nothing.

I really am looking forward to getting going with it but as only got three cycles on it didn't want to waste a cycle if DH is not around to have BMS.  I know this is a busy thread but hopefully will be able to keep up.  A bit cheeky but I do have a couple of questions...... I am thinking of taking clomid about 5ish when get home from work, is that ok?  Also does it need to be kept in fridge as it say store less than 25 degrees and it is getting pretty hot.

Thank you and I look forward to getting to know you all.

xx


----------



## KateF

Thanks Shelley

Guess it was a bit of wishful thinking thinking clomid would be this miracle that gave me a 28 day cycle for the first time in my life!!!

Here's hoping ovulation will be just around the corner.....

Kate


----------



## JacquiP

Hi Kate,

My cycle was around 42 days long before starting clomid.

I have had 3 cycles of clomid 50mgs, day 2-6 and found that with each cycle my cycle became shorter, the 1st cycle it was 35 days, the 2nd was 28 and on the 3rd cycle I ovulated between day 12-14 and we then got a BFP and I am now 6 weeks pregnant.

I hope the clomid helps and your cycle shortens too. I did use OPK's and on the 3rd cycle I started testing from cd 9/10 as I think we missed my peak the month before.

Wishing you all the best.

Take care, Jacqui


----------



## Amy N

Jacqui P- I seem to have missed your BFP!!!! Well done honey!!!! I'm 14 weeks now so feel free to PM me if need be...., and am so happy to have seen all the suiccess on clomid over the last few months!!!! Persevere ladies, it does and will work!!!!! Stay positive!!

Mrs normie- been looking out for your post, so glad all is ok hun!!!

Amy x


----------



## J9L

Morning ladies

It's game over for me for my first month of clomid, AF arrived this morning. I am feeling strangely ok about it, think I'm used to it by now. On a positive I am really pleased with clomid as my cycle this month has been text book,  ov'd CD 16, LP 14 and AF arrived CD30. This is a really good step forward for me as my cycles can be anything up to 43 days. I can at last time when to BMS and found OPK tests worked for the first time ever in 3 & half years. ALthough my DH has poor swimmers and I am certain we will need another round of ICSI to get preg this can surely only be a good sign so I will perserve with clomid until I feel ready again for next ICSI. All the success stories are keeping motivated. Long may it continue,

Baby dust to all. xxx


----------



## angel star

J9L, I'm sorry this wasn't your month either  . But you sound really optimistic as you should be. The clomid has helped regulate your cycle which is great. Hope that your next cycle will be even better with a BFP at the end of it  .

MrsNormie, great news  .

Hoping123, good luck on the clomid. I also ovulate, just not as well as I could be, the eggs I release aren't as mature / good. I'm on a break at the moment to shift some weight as I've had 6 cycles of clomid and no success, so completely agree that don't waste a month if you know it will be difficult. You should be alright not putting clomid in the fridge although it was hot (well yesterday it was anyway). If you're worried put it in a drawer and should be fine. 

marie123, thanks for wishing me luck with the diet  .

To all you other lovely ladies hello and keep going we will get there one way or another. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MrsNormie.. congrats hun, so pleased for you, i hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun  

JacquiP.. congrats hun on your BFP, brill news!

J9L.. hope your nexy cycle works for you hun, stay positive  

AFM.. well im officially Clomid MAD, i can actually feel my moodiness its crazy, my poor DB im lucky he understands! HA ha. Had a awful night again last night with hot sweats, i take my last 2 for this month tomorrow thank god! 
Hope you are all ok... is anyone due to test soon?


----------



## Hoping123

Angelstar - thanks for the welcome.  I will keep the clomid out of the fridge then.  AF has definitely arrived so just looking forward to relaxing this month knowing that can't really have BMS anyway and then will call hospital next month.  Hope the losing weight goes well for you. xx

Vicnste - sorry that you are suffering with the moodiness and hot flushes.  I haven't actually taken clomid yet but am assuming that when you stop taking the tablets the symptoms calm down? I hope so anyway for you. 

J9L - sorry that this month didn't work for you but excellent that the clomid regulated your cycle on just the first month.  How many cycles have you been prescribed?

JacquiP - congratulations on your BFP and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Mrsnormie and Amy - hope you and your bumps are still ok.

A big hello to everybody else. xx


----------



## dalesgirl

Hi 

I am a newbie to the site. Its great knowing that that there is support around and other girls in the same situation. 

Hoping 123 - I too was given clomid even though i do ovulate and it was successful twice for me although unfortunately the pregnancies didnt work out. I think not only does it help you ovulate but also helps with maturing the eggs.

Currently - waiting for my next AF so that I can start clomid again. Am worried about going on clomid again as although it works for me but I have had two miscarriages on it. But I am hoping next time it'll be 3rd time lucky and it was just bad luck and not clomid which caused the m/c.


----------



## J9L

Hi all thanks for the kind words, I am certain we will all get our BFP's soon, I'm praying anyway.

Like you angel star I need to loose some weight and I'm sure that hasn't helped, I am off on holiday Sunday though so I will tackle this when I get back, joined SW this week which was a bit pointless when going away really.

hoping 123 I was given 6 months to see what happens in between having break from ICSI. I was really lucky in that I didn't have any symptoms other than bloating, I do ovulate on my own but never been certain of when really. 

I think clomid helps you to plan when to bms, well it has for me anyway, when I had my first ICSI in March they said my eggs were of good quality anyway and I'm 29 so hoping they won't change any time soon, however my DH has poor swimmers following vasectomy so just hoping anything will give a helping hand really. 

Hoping you are all well, lovely and sunny in Newcastle today (that's a first) xxx


----------



## Hoping123

J9L - Thank you for the advice and hope I am like you and don't get any symptoms.  Enjoy your holiday, off to anywhere nice?

Dalesgirl - sorry to hear about your m/c's but as you say let's hope for third time lucky and having a healthy nine months.  When are you expecting AF?

I hope everyone else is ok. 
x


----------



## trinamcl

hi all  hope everyone doing ok   sorry i havent done personals but i cant remember everyones names an dont want to miss anyone out .   
afm,  i am 8dpo today been soooooo moody the past few days my poor hubby is trying so hard to be nice and im just biting his head off lol , i also have been having some cramping for the past few days and some yellow sticky cm ( sorry tmi ) .
good luck to all with where there at in there cycle atm , big hugs to all and ill keep   for us all to get them bfp soon !!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello everyone

Just a update from me.  I have my scan tomorrow morning so im looking forward to see if those 2 follicles have ruptured    Yesterday and today i've been having af pains so im not sure if their ovulation pains    but they do feel like the pains i have a couple of days before af but im certain af is not on its way because my follicles were still visual friday.  Im sure i'll find out whats going on tomorrow.

Good luck to those ladies in the 2ww    and   to those whose af has turned up    

xxx


----------



## SarLiv

J9l - sorry about AF turning up, keep positive though as it sounds like clomid is working for you in terms of your cycles and i bet a BFP will soon happen

Hoping123 - i OV on my own and was given clomid to help with my egg quality and also because i lacked progesterone in the later part of my cycle - i got a BFP second cycle and am now 12 weeks so clomid can help you even though you do OV

Vic - clomid mad   i like it - it definitely does something to your mood doesnt it 

Angel -   i know you will get there  

trinamcl - sounds very positive for you hope its a BFP

Dalesgirl - welcome and hope its 3rd time lucky

hey to everyone else - sending you lots of baby dust and luck - i think about you all all the time, you all desserve BFP's and they will happen


----------



## Butterfly83

Boo AF arrived today right on cue.... Knew it'd be today as I took 90 kids on a trip and been walking all day. Thing that's worrying me is that next month is my 3rd month of clomid and don't know if the cons will give me more. What's everyone else done after 3 months? Are they likely to give me more or move me straight onto ivf list? I know I'm def ovulating on clomid cos was scanned last month an felt it this month xx
good luckyo everyone else


----------



## J9L

Morning everyone,

Thanks for all the kind words, I know we will all get our BFP soon it's just a matter of time  I pray!!!   

hoping123- I am off to Paphos in Cycprus for a week I can't wait, me and DH really need a break from ttc and just going to lay in sun doing very little. For once AF arrived yesterday so I can relax without worrying about that spoiling my holiday (without fail it always arrives when I'm on holiday)!!

Sarliv- thank you I sincerely hope we are all joining your success soon with clomid.

I have decided to take my clomid CD2-6 this month as it will be better for holiday will take last one Monday and then don't need to worry about it when away. Does changing when taking it make any difference, I took it on 4-8 last month.

Butterfly- sorry AF has arrived, my doc gave me 6 months worth of clomid so you could ask for another 3 months? 

Sorry for lack of personals at the moment xxxxx


----------



## SarLiv

J9L i dont think taking 2 to 6 will do any harm, they say the earlier you take the more eggs you produce and later you take its likely one good quality egg - i had issues with egg quality but i still took 2 to 6 and had a BFP - good luck and enjoy your hols, might be just the relaxation you need


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Dalesgirl.. welcome to the site hun, im hoping and   its your 3rd time lucky hun!

Trina.. hope your moods ease off babes, fingers crossed you get your BFP this month.

Sweetcheeks.. GL with your scan today hun! Let us know how it went!

Sarliv.. Clomid mad isn't even the words... more like Clomid crazy!! It makes me feel like im going mad, ha ha ha i just feel sorry for my DB! Hope you and bump is ok hun xx

Butterfly.. so sorry AF arrived hun, when are you back at the hospital... when you go back they may up your dose of Clomid for you for another 3 months, thats what they did with me. And if they say they are going to refer you, you could always ask for some more Clomid while you are waiting?

J9L.. hope your ok hun, oooo Cyprus i love it there!! Enjoy hun and make sure you do lots of relaxing!  

AFM.. well last day of Clomid today for this month... i hardly slept last night due to hot sweats and the worse nightmares ever, in fact im glad im awake! My stomach is all swollen out today as well, and iv got a few pains, i can tell something is going on in there! My moods are getting slightly better... my poor DB he's got another 2 months of this!  
xx


----------



## Hoping123

Sarliv - thank you for those lovely words, it makes me feel very optimistic that clomid will give me the push to get my BFP like you.  What time of day did you take it?  I am thinking about 4.30-5ish when I get home from work as don't have to drive anywhere but not sure if you have to do it either first thing or last thing at night.  I have to take it day 2-6 as well.

Vicnste - glad that you have taken the last tablet and   that it will do the trick for you.

J9L - am very jealous, all that sun after all the rain today would be nice.  Glad AF won't interrupt your holiday so you can have a nice relax with DH.

Butterfly83 - sorry that AF arrived for you but that the hospital give you some answers when you go.

Sweetcheeks - hope the scan went well today and that your follicle has popped as it should.

A big hello to everybody else on this very wet day although sun is starting to make an appearance so hopefully won't get drowned when walking the dog later. x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hoping123 - I took my tablets about 9am after i had breakfast and had to take it on days 2-6 xx

Vicnste - Glad today is your last day of taking clomid.  Hopefully the symptoms will get better now xx

J9L - Sorry to hear that af arrived.  Hope you have a fab holiday.  My DP parents live in Paphos so we're going back to see them in september.  Wish we could go there and tell them some good news    xx

Butterfly83 - My con gave me 6 months supply xx

AFM - Scan went well!  The nurse said my lining is nice and the 2 follicles on both sides have collapsed!!!    She said its called 'twin ovulation'  Anyone heard of that before?  Im really really pleased.  Im guessing it must of been ovulation pain on Tuesday and Wednesday    She asked if i was using opk sticks and i said i was using the CBFM but it hasn't detected an LH Surge so she was abit puzzled but i did mention to her that i thought saturday and sunday sticks looked like peak sticks that i've had before.  So now we're trying to pin point when ovulation happened.  I had a progesterone blood test done today and im having another one done on tuesday and then on friday i have to ring them for the results.  I was concerned that we may not be taking the bloods 7 days after ovulation but she says they can try and pin point ovulation from the 2 bloods being taken.  Do you think thats possible?

xxxx


----------



## marie123

sweetcheeks   for the scan twin ovulation (whatever that is)!! good luck i am sure they can work out what they need to from the bloods.

Butterfly83 i've heard six months on clomid is very normal so i'm sure you will be offered more.

vicnste hopefully you will start to feel less clomid crazy 

hi to everyone else (this thread is so busy now!)

afm using cbfm am on cd 14 and waiting for anything other than low other than that no news.


----------



## SarLiv

Hoping i took mine at 5pm each eve.

Sweetcheeks great news - hopefully you will get a BFP with twins then!!

hey to everyone else!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi sarliv - I doubt it im never that lucky!  But im trying to keep positive xxx


----------



## Amy N

just wanted to pop in and say hello!!!!!!

Hope your all well, theres quite a few new people since i posted on here all the time.....but wishing you all the luck with your up coming cycles...
I always took clomid in  tthe morning day 2-6...when i started to respond i only ever produced one egg...but thats all it takes!! my clinic also did hcg trigger injections which is supposed to increases chances of a successful pregnancy...so may be worth asking if your clinics do this too??

hope to here some more brilliant news on here over the next fe weeks!!!

Just remember ladies...."dreams do come true!!!!!"

Amy xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies... how are you all.

Im quite busy at work today! So i will try and do personals later on...

My moods are so much better today thank god, im just getting ready for lots of BMS now!  
I hope it works this time with being on 100mg's now, il see what happens over the next 3 months on these. Il just keep my fingers crossed!! 

x


----------



## birba

Hi ladies
just wanted to say hi and check how things are going!
I read this thread every day and always think of you lovely ladies

Big big hugh and lots of luck and baby dust

Love
B xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

Even though it showed my two follicles had colasped could there still be a chance that I didn't ovulate? According to my temp chart I ovulated Tuesday which makes me 3dpo xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello all,

I still haven't really got to know everyone properly - not that I've been here long.  It is such a busy thread.  So I'm sorry for not managing personals.

I just wanted to say thanks for the advice so far.  I'm not sure whether I 'belong' on this thread anymore because, although I will be taking Clomid as a stimming drug, I have decided to give IVF a shot and it's going ahead  when my next period starts - should be around the 30th June.

I will pop back once I'm actually taking it, as it sounds as though I might be in for some side effects with such a high dose - especially as I'll be taking it for the first time.

Thanks again for your support so far and I wish all of you the very best of luck with your journeys.

A-M
xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi ladies,

I have been checking the messages regularly but just want you all to know I still think of you all often and thankyou for all your support while we were ttc on clomid.

Thankyou so much for all your good wishes, we had a scan on Monday after a scare at the weekend but it was good news, baby is in the right place. Having another scan on wednesday as I will be 7 weeks and hoping to see a heart beat as apparently baby was to tiny on Monday.

Hoping for lots of good news for all you ladies very soon.

Take care, Jacqui xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

I think I'm 3dpo and yesterday's bloods came back at 30.4 is that ok?  Im having another test done Tuesday so I'm guessing my levels will increase? xx


----------



## J9L

Evening all

Wow this thread is so busy it's hard to keep up, please bear with me.

I have started my second month of clomid I am on CD3 decided to take 2-6 this month, feeling fine again, hope my side effects stay at bay, although sitting on a beach will surely help me lol!!

Sweetcheeks- that is fabulous news!!! Twin ovulation!!! I wish I was being scanned!!! Pray you get a positive result hun and you have something nice to tell your hubbys folks when you go to paphos.

Maisecat- good luck with IVF, I have had 1 cycle myself so if you want to ask anything feel free, I know you will join the IVF thread but we are always here for you. My sypmtoms were virtually non existent on IVF too (maybe that is a bad thing I don't get side effects off any ofthe drugs?) I hope you get your BFP!! 

vicnste- oh how great, get bms'ing lol!! 

Hope everyone else is well, we need some success stories on here to boost our moral!! Good luck to all the people at Ov time, 

Bab y dust to all xxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Happy very wet weekend peeps!

Sarliv - thank you for that, think I will take it at 5pm for the first cycle and see how I get on.  As someone who has got BFP with clomid is there anything I should be eating /drinking? Do you just take the tablet with water or do you have to eat? I know with IVF you are meant to drink 2litres of water and more protein but not sure with clomid.  Any advice you could give would be lovely or indeed anyone else who has got  a BFP and may read this.

Sweetcheeks - 30.4 shows that ov has occurred, I believe anything over 30 shows ov has happened but don't know if they will continue to rise, sorry.  Hope you managed to do BMS at the right time and you will be another clomid success.

J9L - you are so lucky leaving this weather behind on Sunday, I hope you have a lovely time and that the clomid side effects stay to a minimum for you.

Maisiecat - good luck with the IVF at the end of the month

Vicnste - glad the mood is going and will   for some good BMS coming up.

Birba, AmyN and JacquiP - hope you and your bubbas are doing well.

AFM - AF is finally easing off so goingto enjoy this month before starting clomid on next cycle as long as hospital give me the go ahead on day 1.  Not enjoying this weather but DH is back tmrw having been away all week.


----------



## Jane2011

Good luck everyone this month - i'm just concentrating on shifting the weight at the moment so am quieter than normal.  Nice to have a break from fertility day in day out, its been an obsession since Christmas day and having some time out is doing me the world of good.  I am logging in and thinking of you all - keeping fingers and toes crossed for the group        

xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks J9L and Hoping123 for your kind words of support.  I will keep an eye on this thread and may be back for some reassurance about the Clomid when I start popping those pills.  FF has been such a help to me already and I have made some lovely local friends on the thread for my clinic.  Not many of them have taken Clomid though so this thread could well prove to be just as much of a godsend.

Sending babydust to you all.
A-M
xx


----------



## Butterfly83

Hello everyone hope everyone's doing ok and the side effects aren't too bad... On cd3 at the mo of 3rd cycle of clomid. Got an app on the 13 th of July with cons, hoping he gives me more clomid as know it's doing it's job. Anyways was just wonderin when everyone does BMS and if people do it every night or every other. We normally do it every night during peak times but am wondering now if we should be doing it every other an that's where we're going wrong? Any advice would be really helpful. P.S hubbys swimmers were ok when he had them tested last year. 
X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Buttonfly83 we have bms every other night even at peak times. We were told to do that because you bms every night dp swimmers wouldn't be as good. My dp swimmers are over average so it's just me   Good luck with your clomid this month and hope that helps xxx


----------



## Hoping123

Butterfly83- good morning!  Our cons has also always said to do it every other day throughout the month and not just at the "right time" as it allows the sperm to build up a bit.  I have also heard that 4pm is the ideal time to have BMS but obviously that isn't always possible when you are at work.  Hope you have a good weekend and that your appt isn't needed as you get BFP before that.

Jane2011 - hope the weight loss is going well and glad that you are feeling happier now you have taken a slight step away from it all.

Sweetcheeks - hope you are ok this morning and that your bloods go well this week.  Have you had many side effects having done your first cycle?

A big hello to everybody else! xx


----------



## jenna201

Good morning everyone

Sweetcheeks, we ovulated on the same day so we can be 2ww buddies  i have my blood test on tuesday too, your levels are nice and high considering you are only a few days past ov, they should def increase as your meant to show a surge of progesterone on day 21, got everything crossed for you hun and hope this is your lucky month xx

jane good luck with the weight loss hun and i hope this break helps clear your head and gets u back on track ready to fight again when u start treatment xx

butterfly regarding the BMS we have had this convo before on this thread, everyone is different hun and they do whats best for them, some bms every other day, i bms every day during fertile time and others like Amy i beleive had bms 2 days before ov and is now 14 weeks pregnant, it all varies, just do what you feel is best for you hun, i dont think there is a right or wrong amount to do it during the fertile time as long as u get at least one lot of swimmers in there at the peak time, wishing you lots of luck and hoping you are third time lucky xx

AFM i am 4dpo today and feeling ok at the mo, not sure if u will succeed this month tho as under a lot of stress and have my brother and his 2 children living with me and i am the one looking after them which i love but a lot of hard work, one is 3 and the other is 18 months,they are fighting over custody as she is not fit to look after them so got a lot of things going on at the moment as well as working 6 days a week, done the deed as much as poss during my fertile time so i guess i will have to wait and see what happens


----------



## jodilee

Hi Ladies 
I have been so busy at work I haven't been on here in a while and wow its busy - I can barely keep up! Congrats to all the BFP's and  and   to everyone else! 
Afm my first cycle of clomid didn't work and my bloods came back as low but I could well have been tested too early as I didn't know when my period was due and had to guess (which was the advice from my cons)!!! I have now taken my second lot of clomid and am on day 13 of my cycle. I am not really managing to stay very positive to be honest although I am really trying!Its just very difficult!
Love to everyone
xx


----------



## kitty.p

Hello.  Im new on the forum and now on 6th cycle.  I have been prescibed 9 months of it - would love to hear from anyone whos been on clo. for this long...

Thank you 
K


----------



## carlysis

Hi guys.

Ive only posted on here a few times but I do read most days and find everyones support and advice really helpfull.

Im just starting round 2 of clomid and this is going to sound really stupid but any help or advise would be really brilliant................. I was prescribed 50mg and after my 1st scan was advised to stay on 50mg's HOWEVER for some reason I started taking 100mg's, I just had it in my head that I needed to take 2 tabs this time! The only explanation I have is that its been a very emotional rollercoaster and my hormones and emotions have been everywhere. I just seem to have gotten confused somewhere! As its the weekend I cant call the fertility clinic to ask the nurse for advice on what to do next. Im unsure weather to carry on with the 2 now for the next 3 days or weather to go back to 1?
Obviously I know what the end result could be but im concerned as to weather taking too many is harmfull when not needed.

I feel soooooooo stupid and cross with myself!

Any comments or help would be great just start the post with STUPID CARLY lol xxxx


----------



## tonia vel

Just thought i would share my journey with u all ttc for 3 yrs had some tests told i had high prolactin and was referred to ivf wales in cardiff waited a yr to see them then underwent loads of different tests but all ok the only thing was i wasnt ovulating so the told me loes some weight and i could start clomid which wen i lost 20lb she started me on the clomid 50mg for the for first 2 months on which i didnt ovulate on so decieded to try 150mg which i did ovulate on and concieved im now 10 weeks and 2 days pg which we thought would never happen and still cant believe it still as for the clomid i didnt have many side effects besides being a lil moody and snappy my hubby said lol but im want to sent lots of good luck and baby dust to u all and hope u all have bfp just like me.


----------



## jodilee

Hi Carly 
First of all please dont feel stupid I think we all know how much clomid can mess with us, our heads, our emotions and the rest of it! I dont know as I can be of much help as I am fairly new to the whole clomid lark but I'm sure it cant be that bad as there are lots of ladies who take 100mg! Perhaps if you could ring an out of hours doc or something they might be able to advise Sorry Im not much use but I just wanted to reply to say not too feel bad!!!!


----------



## buttoneyes

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a bit ! 

On 2ww and a few people around me have announced pregnancies so I have thrown myself into gardening and socialising to make the wait easier and take my mind off things.

Sorry for lack of personals , really   it's a lucky month for everybody 

 to you all 

xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, sorry not been here for a while! Was organising a music festival which happened this weekend. Total rain washout  
Anyways.... I've got my 11day scan today. Not had one before. What do I need to look out for? Signs of ov?


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies... wow you lot have been busy chatting!   I cant keep up with you all. 

I have been having plenty of BMS over the weekend as i am entering my fertile stage now, so will continue with this for the next week and   it works!! I hope we get a few BFP's on here this month that would be brill! Just the boost we all need. 

To all the ladies who have managed to conceive congratulations and i hope you all have a happy healthy pregnancy! We all hope to be joining you soon! 

Will try and do personals later on...   to all xx


----------



## smcwales

Well af arrived yesterday so I will be on to my second round of clomid from tomorrow.  

My cycles always used to be 28 days since my lap surgery for endo in Feb they reduced down to 26 days and on the first round of clomid my cycle was just 25 days.  I Ovulated on day 16 which only gave me a 9 day LP.  Does anyone have any advice for me?  I have an appt. with my GP at 4.30 today and want to go in armed with questions.  I am going to request day3 blood tests (I have had them before but never on day 3!) and ask about Luteal Phase Defect.  If anyone has had this happen to them I really would apprecaite any thoughts or advice.  Thanks in advance.

I have tried to keep up with this post but you are all way to chatty for the amount of time I spend on here lol.  

vicnste good luck x

lozzaj83 such a shame it was a washout hope the scan goes well.

buttoneyes I was the same 10 days ago keep busy it does the trick

Carlysis I hope you sorted out what you should have continued to take and all works well for you this month x


----------



## SarLiv

smcwales - i had a Luteal Phase Defect - my luteal phase was about 7 days - i would start spot from anything from 5 daya past Ov to 8 days past OV.  my doctor did nothing, they said it was normal to spot and it didnt matter that i OV'd and AF came so quickly because on my day 21 blood test my progesterone was all fine.  Obviously this was total and utter rubbish.  

i had a lap/dye/hsg in November 2011 and they removed scar adhesions from the c section with my son and some very mild endo  but still the Luteal Phase did not correct itself and spotting early bleeding remained.  So i was then given Progesterone Pessaries by my consulatant who i saw privately for the Lap and Dye (pessaries are called Cyclogest) to take from 3 days after OV - this completely solved the problem and my luteal phase was about 14 days (i had to stop the Cyclogest for my AF to come!).  I was told to take these for 2m and if i did not fall pregnant to use them with clomid.  i fell pregnant on the second round of clomid and progesterone and had to then stay on the progesterone till 12 weeks - i stopped last week.

without the progesterone suppose i would not have been able to maintain the pregnancy.

i would ask your GP directly for cyclogest as it sounds like it really could help you.  also if your progesterone is fine on the tests still ask - my progesterone was fine on tests but consultant thinks it must rise and fall erratically in the luteal phase, and this must be the case as the pessaries completely solved it.    I wasted about 9m trying to get my GP to understand about Luteal Phase Defects wish i had just demanded the progesterone from the start!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Just popping in as on phone! Scan went well. Left ov measuring about 16.45, 16.15. So Dr reckons I'm due to pop any day now. Also started bbt so should give a good indication in ov. She's happy and I feel really positive about it this month! Fingers crossed! Oh and I got a new tattoo with my birthday monies. X love and baby dust to all. X


----------



## trinamcl

hi all, hope you all doing well   , im 12dpo today tested at 10dpo an got a -   so just waiting to see if af shows her ugly head , went to docs for 21 day bloods on thurs so just waiting for results , i also have a bad uti   so not feeling so good , any way ill stop moaning about myself an wish all you lovely ladies good luck where ever you are in you journey xxxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Firstly sorry for lack of personals but this thread does move so quickly that today my brain is just refusing to keep up!

As I have already said I am due to start clomid when AF next comes and I just wondered if there was anything special I should be doing.  I am Sanatogen mother to be multi vits and DH is taking zinc and vit c tablets to help his swimmers.  Should I be drinking more water than usual or eating more protein like I would be if having IVF or does that not apply with clomid?  Sorry for me but just want to give this three cycles the best chance possible.

Hope everyone is doing ok and surviving this wet Monday. xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hoping sounds like you doing all you should be but im only on 1st round of clomid so see what the other ladies think. 

Im on 14dpo so at end of my 2ww but testing   yet AF not showing at all dont feel like shes on her way either, obv a late period nothing new for me after 16yrs of PCOS but i know that i ovulated and when, so she should be on her way! Confusing!!!!!!!

Love and babydust to you all x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

If you ovulated af should be on her way. Have you tested?  Did you have your progesterone levels done?  xxx


----------



## smcwales

My day 21 result was 30.8 the GP seemed to think that was fine.  I asked about LPD and she said there was nothing that can be done.  I might just go ahead and take B6, has anyone taken B6 while on clomid?


----------



## Kaz1979

Thanks Sweetcheeks, was just expecting to be pregnant or have Af in residence not playing lady in waiting like i did before clomid! Yes have tested is negative at mo   . No didnt have progesterone done as was scanned have to have Day 21 bloods done next cycle.


----------



## angel star

smcwales, I have taken vitamin B6 and other things alongside the clomid. Clomid hasn't worked for me yet, so I'm taking a break to lose some weight. Agree totally with sarliv, reckon you need to ask for cyclogest.

trinamci, sorry you got a BFN, but maybe you tested too early  . Also sorry you have a uti and feeling rotten  .

vicnste, hoping this is your month - enjoy this part of your cycle  .

jenna, hope the 2ww passes as quick as it can and you get a lovely BFP  .

Hope everyone else is alright. Although not posting as much on here at the moment I am reading everyday. Take care and lots of   and   to you all. xx


----------



## jodilee

Hi ladies I was hoping someone could give me some advice. I am currently day 16 of my cycle I did a home ovulation test this morning and got a smiley face! I am supposed to go for bloods a week before I am due on however I never know when this will be, with my first clomid my cycle was 34 days. Should I being going for a blood test today seen as though I got a positive ovulation result? Sorry for the questions so early on a morning lol! 
Thanks xxx


----------



## angel star

jodilee, no you do not need to go for a blood test today. You need to go 7 days from your peak day which if today is the last day you get a smiley face will be next Tuesday. Does that make sense to you? x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, thought id say a quick hello!!! Im really busy at work at the moment, so sorry for no personals!! 

Iv nothing to report, im still having plenty of BMS which is good   ha ha ha. Apart from that nothing! 

I wont be on here tomorrow as im at a funeral, so will talk to you all on Thursday! xxx

 to you all xx


----------



## trinamcl

hi ladies how are you all today ? hope everyone is well  , i phoned for my blood results today an its 44.1 so have def ovulated  if no af by fri i will retest so fx ! big hugs to all


----------



## Hoping123

Kaz - thank you for the reply.  Have you been advised to drink lots of water whilst taking clomid?  My cons said nothing but I have learnt from this website that there are often things you can do to help which they just don't tell you about.  Did you test with FMU?  I hope that you do get your BFP. xx

Trinamcl - that is a very good level so fx that you go onto have a very strong BFP on Friday. xx

Vicnste - hope that tomorrow goes ok for you and that all the BMS is enjoyable and productive  

Angelstar - hope the weight loss is going well and that you are able to chillax a bit whilst on your clomid break. xx

A big hello to everybody else!


----------



## Kaz1979

Hoping - No dont think i was told to drink lots of water but am also on slimming world so need to drink loads for that anyway so was something i was doing anyway. Yes both days i tested was FMS. Still nothing today, so think im gonna leave it another few days before testing again. 

trinamcl good news on your ovulation - good luck xxxxx

Kaz xxx


----------



## jodilee

Thanks angelstar that's been a great help xx


----------



## angel star

Where are you all today? Been popping in to see if anyone's got any news. Never seen this thread so quiet  .

Hope you're all doing alright at the various stages of your cycle.

xx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265926.0


----------



## wendylady27

hi everyone,

dont know if any of you will remember me or if the people posting when i last did got their bfp but i havent posted for a good few months, had a bit of a melt down after some disapointing test results.... 

anyway, finally everything is back to how it should be, dh finished taking tamoxifen and his sa came back good, so tomorrow we are off to pay for and collect the provera & clomid for me ) 

ive never taken clomid before so any advice would be great... 

hope everyone is doing well  

wendy


----------

